# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Юбилей школы

## Олечная

здравствуйте! я новичок на вашем сайте, разбираюсь понемногу!
в октябре юбилей школы - 50 лет! может у кого-нибудь есть что-то оригинальное для проведения. будет очень много важных гостей!

----------


## Олечная

ну неужели ни у кого ничего нет! не верю! ну хоть что-нибудь, дальше я сама переделаю, доделаю! пожалуйста!

----------


## Оляшка

*Олечная*,
 взято из интернета, если ещё актуально,держи!

К 50-летию школы (В процессе праздника из кубиков строится здание школы)
1.	Фанфары. 

2.	Хор: Славься ты, славься, школа моя,
Славься ты, славься день ото дня!

3.	Ведущий: Не мысля гордый свет забавить,
Всем сердцем школу возлюбя,
Здесь собралась ее поздравить
Большая дружная семья.
Не будем льстить, играть, лукавить,
А вместе, правду не тая,
Мы постараемся представить
В полвека путь от «А» до «Я».

4.	Гимн школы. 
Через войны, пожары, века
Звон малиновый в небо летит.
Слышен звон этот издалека,
Это школьный звонок нам звенит.
Школа — это основа основ,
Это мудрости чистый родник
С каждым выпусков учеников
Продолжается русский язык.
Припев. Для нас звонят колокола,
Всех нас ждут новые дела,
И мы по золоту знамен
Напишем летопись времен.
Знаем мы, что достигли высот
Те, кто в школе учился моей.
И теперь наш с тобою черед,
Станем гордостью школы своей.
Велика наша школьная рать, 
Педагогов закалка крепка,
Если будешь, ты, школа, стоять,
Не иссякнет России река.
Припев.
Посмотри, мой товарищ, опять,
На созвездие учителей,
Нашей школе еще пятьдесят,
Мы вовек не состаримся с ней.
Пусть идет за весною весна,
Не погаснут ее маяки,
Ей сегодня опять не до сна,
Ждут за партами ученики.

5.	Директор:
Дорогие Друзья! Сегодня у нас торжественный день. Мы отмечаем 50-летний юбилей нашей школы. Радость этого события с нами разделят наши гости
Ветераны школы.
Выпускники разных лет.

6.	(Песня. Исп. хор учителей) «Не думайте о школе свысока»

Не думайте о школе свысока,
Пусть в нашей жизни школа — лишь мгновение
Все началось со школьного звонка
И с парты школьной — это вне сомнения.

У каждого из нас характер свой 
И взгляды пусть порой неадекватные
Но в школе мы живем одной семьей
Внушая детям истины понятные

Поймет не каждый, но свидетель Бог,
Мы о другой не помышляем доле.
И званием гордимся педагог
И счастливы работать в нашей школе.

Год 1951 (кубик 1)

7.	Директор:
А начиналось все с приказа Городского отдела народного образования № 162 от 23 августа 1951 г. Об открытии городской школы-интерната для слепых детей на ул. Пушкинской, 219. Проектная мощность школы на 75 учащихся, но было набрано всего 20, и только к новому году число учащихся достигло 50. Школа открывалась как платная, только остро нуждающиеся освобождались от уплаты. Педколлектив работал по девизом: «В ногу со зрячими».

8.	Ведущий: Когда природа крутит жизни пряжу 
И вертится времен веретено,
Ей все равно, идет ли нитка глаже
Или с задоринками волокно,
Кто придает, выравнивая прялку,
Тогда разгон и плавность колесу,
Кто вносит в шум разрозненности жалкой
Аккорда благозвучье и красу?
Кто подвиги венчает?
Кто защита
Земле за годом год, за веком век,
Пока она несется по орбите?
Конечно, это — человек!

9.	Директор: Разрешите представить ветеранов школы (2 кубик) 

Первый директор — Волков Георгий Георгиевич.
1) Желудков Юрий Николаевич
2) Холостов Владимир Николаевич
3) Лизуро Варвара Михайловна
4) Будницкая Мария Васильевна
5) Казакова Александра Андреевна.
6) Хлиян Аркадий Миронович
7) Иванова Галина Григорьевна
8) Сис Тамара Михайловна 
9) Ледок Жанна Васильевна 
10) Илюхина Александра Игнатьевна 
11) Черкас Валентина Павловна 
12) Кайкина Нина Леонидовна 
13) Высоцкая Тамара Александровна 
14) Пугачева Татьяна Степановна
15) Пугач Инна Ивановна

10.	Слово бывшим выпускникам.

11.	Обращение учителей к выпускникам:

Здравствуйте, бывшие дети,
Как вы живете сейчас?
Чуть не по целому свету
Жизнь порассеяла вас.
Школа дала вам в наследство
Самый ваш первый урок.
И пионерское детство,
И комсомольский значок.
Здесь вы учились трудиться,
Книги и жизнь узнавать.
Здесь был любимый учитель
И воспитатель, как мать.
Были походы и отдых,
Праздники и вечера.
Первые вздохи влюбленных.
Все было будто вчера.
Школа живет, не старея,
Новые дети растут.
Здесь их улыбкой согреют,
За руку в жизнь поведут.
Здравствуйте, бывшие дети,
Как вам живется сейчас?
Мы в юбилей нашей школы
Вас приглашаем на вальс

Учителя приглашают бывших выпускников на вальс.

Исполн. песня «Белой акации гроздь душистые»

12.	Ведущий: Представляем первых выпускников школы: Кубик3.
Наши медалисты:
— 1) Зубков Виталий — золотая медаль
— 2) Артемов Евгений — золотая медаль
— 3) Романова Валентина — серебряная медаль
— 4) Смирнова Людмила 
— 5) Балала Александр
— 6) Самовалов Иван — золотая медаль
— 7) Борщева Евгения
— 8) Сукач Галина. Награждена Медалью за труд.
— 9)Гонтарь Анатолий — чемпион мира по шашкам среди инвалидов.
— 10) Мещеряков Юрий

13.	Выпускник: Была пора: наш праздник молодой
Сиял, шумел и розами венчался,
И с песнями бокалов звон мешался,
И тесною сидели мы толпой.
Тогда, душой беспечные невежды,
Мы жили все и легче и смелей,
Мы пили все за здравие надежды
И юности и всех ее затей.

Теперь не то: веселый праздник наш
С приходом лет, как мы, перебесился,
Он присмирел, утих, остепенился,
Стал глуше гул его заздравных чаш;
Меж нами речь не так игриво льется,
Просторнее, грустнее мы сидим,
И реже смех средь песен раздается,
И чаще мы вздыхаем и молчим.

Всему пора: в пятидесятый раз
Мы отмечаем школы день заветный,
Прошли года чредою незаметной,
И как они переменили нас!
Недаром — нет! — промчались уж полвека?
Не сетуйте: таков судьбы закон:
Вращается весь мир вкруг человека.
Ужель один недвижим будет он?

Кубик 4

14.	Ведущий: Год 1969 г. Школа переезжает в здание на улице Малюгиной 212. 
Здесь работали:
1) Матвеева Валентина Михайловна
2) Резванова Мария Григорьевна
3) Лаврентьева Валентина Алексеевна
4) Минакова Валентина Ивановна
5) Осина Татьяна Юрьевна
6) Негодаева Лариса Васильевна
7) Кислова Мария Макаровна
8) Борисенко Сергей Александрович
9) Попова Лариса Алексеевна — завуч
10) Шинкаренко Анна Тихоновна — директор школы

15.	Слово предоставляется Шинкаренко А. Т.

Звучит «Школьный вальс» Кубик 5 

16.	Ведущий: Выпускники этого периода
— Цандеков Игорь
— Тарелова Вера
— Ридзель Галина
— Егорова Татьяна
— Темзокова Мартэтт
— Войтко Владимир
— Наумов Сергей
— Айтеков Борис
— Юрченко Таня

17.	Слово выпускнице, ныне психологу школы Юрченко Т. Г.:
Когда-то вышла я из этих стен,
Меня томила почему-то грусть.
Я уходила.., но не насовсем.
И знала, что опять сюда вернусь.
Вернусь, чтоб грудью глубоко вздохнуть
Здесь воздух и родной, и так любим,
Себе я обрела достойный путь,
О чем мы очень редко говорим.
Я рада этим детским голосам,
И рада я сиянью детских глаз,
Я вместе с ними верю в чудеса
И знаю: это не в последний раз!
Ты здравствуй, школа, много, много лет!
Пусть бьются беспокойные сердца,
Тебе желаю света и побед!
А я с тобой останусь до конца!

18.	Ведущий: Есть в истории школы
Святые страницы,
Ими будем всегда мы
По праву гордиться.
Но, конечно, ЧП и курьезы бывали,
Их участники тоже забудут едва ли.

19.	В эфире передача «Жди меня»

6 кубик

20.	Директор: Год 1975. Школа переезжает в новое здание на проспекте Стачки, д. 235/2.

21.	Дом, в котором уютно всем. (Сценка)

Вот дом,
В котором уютно всем.

А это директор
И мудрый и строгий,
Который ведет нас по верной дороге,
Храня от различных невзгод и проблем
Дом, в котором уютно всем.

Вот завучи наши
В тревогах, в заботе.
В учебной, а также внеклассной работе
У них не найти недочетов, пробелов.
Директору помощь и словом, и делом,
Который, конечно, и мудрый, и строгий,
Который ведет на по верной дороге,
Храня от различных невзгод и проблем
Дом, в котором уютно всем.

А это, друзья, познакомьтесь, учитель
Истории, химии, если хотите,
Физрук, математики, физик, биолог,
А вот литераторы,
Это — психолог,
Технологи, библиотекарь, учитель пения,
(Имеют все ангельское терпение).
Начальная школа, географ, английский,
Изо, информатика. Ныне и присно,
Владея предметом,
Методикой ловко
Вбивают науки в ребячьи головки.

А вот
Воспитателей дружный отряд,
Любовью они окружили ребят
Они и за маму,
Они и за папу
Для деток своих
Хоть к чудовищу в лапы!

А вот 
озабоченно смотрит завхоз,
Везет она школьный хозяйственный воз,
Подвластны ей няни, сантехник, шоферы,
Повар, электрик, прачка, вахтеры,
Все сторожа и работники кухни,
Скажет им только: «Ребятушки, ухнем!
Едет сегодня к нам сам учредитель,
А по совместительству ангел-хранитель,
Учитель заслуженный целой России,
Во всем компетентна, о чем ни спроси ее!
Имеет научную степень, награды,
Во всех отношениях дама, что надо.
Известно любому — ее зовут
Валентина Федоровна Бут.
С 1987 года
Она управляет школьной погодой.
У завучей наших в тревоге, в заботе,
В учебной, а также внеклассной работе
Она не находит просчетов, пробелов,
Директору помощь и словом, и делом,
Ее уважает директор наш строгий,
Который ведет на по верной дороге,
Храня от различных невзгод и проблем
Дом, в котором уютно всем.

А вот наконец-то и наши ребята.
Семьей живет дружно, пускай небогато.
Несчастных у нас не отыщете лиц.
«Все лучшее — детям!», — таков наш девиз!
Творим, сочиняем, танцуем, поем,
Театр посещаем, в походы идем.
У нас не случайно талантов не счесть,
Всех рангов уже победители есть.
Успехами каждый гордится учитель
Истории, химии, если хотите,
Физрук, математики, физик, биолог,
Руссист, литераторы, школьный психолог,
Технологи, библиотекарь, учитель пения
Горды подрастающим поколением.

И горд
Воспитателей дружный отряд,
Любовью они окружили ребят
Они и за маму,
Они и за папу
Для деток своих
Хоть к чудовищу в лапы!

Гордится успехами деток завхоз
Везет она школьный хозяйственный воз,
Подвластны ей няни, сантехник, шоферы,
Повар, электрик, прачка, вахтеры,
Все сторожа и работники кухни,
Скажет им только: «Ребятушки, ухнем!
Едет сегодня к нам сам учредитель,
а по совместительству ангел-хранитель
Учитель заслуженный целой России
Во всем компетентна, о чем ни спроси ее!
Имеет научную степень, награды,
Во всех отношениях дама, что надо.
Известно любому — ее зовут
Валентина Федоровна Бут.
С 1987 года
Она управляет школьной погодой.

У завучей наших в тревогах, заботе
В учебной, а также внеклассной работе
Она не найдет недочетов, пробелов.
Директору помощь и словом, и делом,
Который, конечно, и мудрый, и строгий,
Который ведет на по верной дороге,
Храня от различных невзгод и проблем

Дом, в котором уютно всем.

22.	Хор учителей «Команда молодости нашей»
С тобою мы объехали полсвета, 
но каждый раз тянуло нас домой.
Поставь мою любимую кассету, 
давай передохнем товарищ мой.

Припев: тебе судьбу мою вершить, 
тебе одной меня судить, 
команда молодости нашей 
и школа, без которой нам не жить.

С годами голова моя белеет, 
а мудрость, словно осень настает.
Друг к другу мы становимся нежнее,
когда проблем и дел невпроворот.

Со школой мы расстанемся не скоро, 
но разве время нам остановить?!
Придут честолюбивые дублеры, 
дай Бог, им лучше нашего учить.

На верность проверяются таланты, 
нам есть, за что судьбу благодарить.
Мы преданы единственной команде 
и школе, без которой нам не жить

23.	Ведущие: Какая ясность в лицах у детей 
Какая смесь восторга с удивлением
И школа вся сияет обновлением
Лишь стоит детям улыбнуться ей.

О, чувство единения 
Вместе с ним
Мы прозревали, 50 — не возраст.
И дышим мы — от маленьких до взрослых — 
Одним порывом, временем одним.

24.	Выступает ансамбль «Орхидея»

25.	Ведущие: 50 лет — 50 вех, 50 лестниц. 
Медленный вход на высоту.
Из дня в день, из месяца в месяц.

50 лет — 50 вех, 50 всходов. 
Что день — то ступень,
И стуки минут — раздумья и труд
Год за годом.

50 лет — большой срок
Сколько событий произошло за этот период!
Что-то забылось, но многое осталось в нашей памяти и стало историей.

За 50 лет в нашей школе проведено:
312 педсоветов;
87 заседаний школьных советов;
358 партсобраний;
344 комсомольских собрания;
298 профсоюзных

26.	«А школьные часы еще идут». Хор учителей
А школьные часы еще идут. 
Старинные часы — свидетели и судьи,
Не замедляя бег ни в праздники, ни в будни,
звонят для нас во все колокола.

Когда уходим мы из этих стен,
нам кажется, замрут все звуки во вселенной,
Но школьные часы торжественно и чинно 
очередной описывают круг.

Припев: Жизнь невозможно повернуть назад,
И время ни на миг не остановишь.
Друзья со мной всегда, и школа нам, как дом,
Пока нас будят школьные звонки.

27.	Ведущие: Итак, в школе сегодня 180 уч-ся, 75 сотрудников, 50 педагогов, из них: отличников народного образования 6, педагогов высшей категории 12_, первой категории 11 _______.

Коллектив трудится с энтузиазмом, творчески.
Информатика, валеология, психология, социология
Исключительно с целью реабилитации
В жизнь нашу входят инновации.
В вопросах детской адаптации
Не допустима профанация.
И, выстрадав аккредитацию
Вступила школа в аттестацию!

Теперь мы каждый педсовет готовим через интернет,
Стал нашим лучшим головам физтех московский по зубам!
И по плечу любое дело... За все беремся дружно, смело:
Коррекция, речь, этикет, проект «Здоровье»,
Весь пакет исследований и решений, по биологии свершений,
Успехов в области искусства, язык, литература, чувства — 
Все это часть лишь направлений,
Где нет в динамике снижений.
Пути научного познанья все в центре нашего внимания,
С учетом тонких мотиваций (при дефиците ассигнаций).
Есть, правда, парочка проколов, но это не для протокола...
Директор каждый мониторинг ведет анализ как историк
И даже муха, без сомненья, не ускользнет из поля зренья.

28.	Парад лучших учащихся

29.	А теперь слово нашим гостям.

Ведущие: Друзья мои, прекрасен наш союз!
Он как душа неразделим и вечен — 
Неколебим, свободен и беспечен
Срастался он под сенью дружных муз.
Куда бы нас ни бросила судьбина,
И как бы ни сложилась жизнь потом,
Все те ж мы: нам целый мир чужбина,
Здесь, в школе, наша Родина, наш дом.
Исполнились заветные мечтанья.
Полвека школе. Сколько нынче нам?
О, сколько слез и сколько восклицаний,
И сколько чаш, поднятых к небесам.

Мы пьем до дна и поднимаем снова
За нерушимость школьного союза,
Благослови, ликующая муза,
Благослови: Пусть процветает школа,

Хранившим в этих стенах юность нашу,
Всем честию, и мертвым и живым,
К устам подняв воспоминаний чашу,
Не помня зла, за благо воздадим!

30.	Хор учителей «Забота у нас такая»

Забота у нас такая, 
забота наша простая,
Стояла бы 38-я, 
и нету других забот.

Припев: И снег, и ветер,
и звезд ночной полет
Меня мое сердце, 
как прежде, сюда зовет.

Пока мы мечтать умеем, 
пока любить мы умеем,
Пока мы учить умеем, 
мы будем идти вперед.

Не думай, что все пропели,
что бури все отгремели,
Готовься к великой цели, 
а слава тебя найдет.

31.	Ведущие: Продолжение следует
Еще не финал,
За людей, школе преданных,
Поднимаем бокал.

Продолжение следует,
Мы снова в пути.
Юбилей — лишь мгновение!
Сколько их впереди

----------

maxona12 (11.01.2017), NatFilone (08.06.2016), Еленамузыка (03.11.2016), Инна Уманская (11.09.2017), ИриSHка (19.08.2016)

----------


## Олечная

спасибо!!!:smile:

----------


## koluchka

*Олечная*,
оля, у нас школа музыкальная. нунче отмечали 50 лет. хотела придумать что-нибудь оригинальное, но вышел обычный сценарий. может что-то из него пригодится. 
ЮБИЛЕЙ ДШИ
( звучат фанфары. Кулисы открываются. На сцене оркестр. Начинают играть без объявления)

1.		Сл. и муз. А. Власова «Радуйся»	Хор ДШИ,  в сопровождении оркестра РНИ,  


Замолкли музыки чарующей напевы. 
И говорим мы: «Здравствуйте, друзья!»
Смотрю на вас – взволнованные все вы, 
Иначе в этот день нельзя. 

Сегодня все земные звуки 
У нас в единый хор сплелись. 
И места нет хандре и скуке-
Ведь школа наша -  наша жизнь!

На сцене Заслуженный коллектив Алтайского края, Лауреат V Всероссийского фестиваля им. Калинина Народный муниципальный оркестр русских народных инструментов, рук. Заслуженный работник культуры РФ В.М. Власов. 
2.		Сл. и муз. А. Власова «А и Б»	 Исполняет Хор ДШИ в сопровождении оркестра.  

Дорогие друзья! Мы сегодня отмечаем юбилей Тюменцевской детской школы искусств. Ей исполняется – 50 лет!
И первое слово мы предоставляем 
главе Тюменцевского района 


3.		Соловьев-Седой, обр. А. Галошина  «Первым делом самолеты»	Семейный дуэт: Аккомпанирует оркестр. 

Слово предоставляется депутату государственной думы РФ 
4.		Сл. и муз. А. Власова «9 мая»	Лауреат международных и всероссийских конкурсов и фестивалей трио «Пацаны. 
2009 год объявлен годом Шукшина на Алтае. Не осталось это незамеченным и в творчестве Алексея Валентиновича Власова. 

5.		Сл. и муз. А. Власова 
«Памяти Шукшина»	 
 Слово предоставляется Заместителю Главы Администрации Алтайского края 


Плач на вдох, а на выдох смейся,
Кровь свою превращай в огонь. 
Три струны, а какие песни
Получаются, только тронь! 


6.		Нестеров «Скерцо»	Заслуженный коллектив Алтайского края, Лауреат V Всероссийского фестиваля им. Калинина Народный муниципальный оркестр русских народных инструментов, рук. Заслуженный работник культуры РФ В.М. Власов 


Под крышей твоей приютилось
Немало пытливых умов и прекрасных идей,
Сейчас мы припомним, как все начиналось, 
Как строилась школа для наших детей. 

( занавес закрывается. Идет фильм по истории школы). 

•	Слово предоставляется основателю школы Валентину Матвеевичу Власову. 
7.		Хачатурян «Гопак» из балета «Чипполино»	

•	Слово предоставляется председателю Алтайского краевого законодательного собрания 
•	Слово предоставляется депутату АКЗСНД , председателю Алтайагропромсоюза 

8.		Светский бальный танец «ПаДеГрас» 	4 класс хореографического отделения . 

•	Слово предоставляется начальнику управления по культуре Алтайского края 



9.		РНП «Пойду ль я, выйду ль я» обр. Копанева	Анс. баянистов, 
•	Слово предоставляется председателю комитета по культуре, делам молодежи и спорта Тюменцевского района Бырдиной Людмиле Ивановне

10.		Муз. Виктора Эрнста,
Сл. Александры Ачировой	Народный муниципальный ансамбль академического пения. 

•	Слово предоставляется главе администрации Тюменцевского сельсовета 

11.		«Полянка» 	Уч-ся 7-8 классов, солисты Ильиных Вика, Гринев Слава. 
•	Слово предоставляется коллегам-музыкантам со всего Алтайского края
На сцену приглашаются ...
 В адрес школы пришло множество поздравительных телеграмм из разных уголков  России. Позвольте их зачитать.  Поздравительные телеграммы





12.		Сл. и муз. А. Власова «Наше детство»	Лауреат краевых конкурсов и фестивалей, обладатель Гран-при на краевом конкурсе «Хрустальные родники»  вок. трио «Аккорд», 

Стихотворение про народные инструменты…..




13.		Обр. Широкова 
Русский народный танец «Смоленский гусачок»	Оркестровая группа учащихся народного отделения ДШИ. 
•	Слово предоставляется директору Каменской ДМШ №1 Н

14.		Скултэ. «Ариетта»	Лауреат краевого фестиваля «Brass, woods and drums» ....
Много прожито, много потеряно. 
Ну, а разве считают такое?
Сколько выпусков – просто немеряно. 
Здесь талантов – дно золотое!

•	Слово предоставляется первым выпускникам  Тюменцевской ДШИ....






15.		РНП  «Белый лебедь»	Народный муниципальный фольклорный ансамбль  «Древляне». 
16.		Рнп с. Сростки Алтайского края «Уж как в Галиче горка крута»	Лауреат краевого конкурса им. Калинкина фольклорный ансамбль «Радуница». 
И в дождь, и в зной
Оркестр наш духовой. 
Дарил на счастье музыку,
Играл с душой. 

17.		Русская народная песня «Посею лебеду на берегу»	Духовой оркестр учащихся ДШИ, 
18.		Браставани «Веселый оркестр»	Муниципальный духовой оркестр 
Выпускники разных лет: 
•	
19.		Сл. и муз. А. Власова «Домовенок»
	Победитель международного конкурса «Друзья Болгарии» 
20.		«Первый вальс»	Учащиеся 3 класса хореографического отделения, 
Гости :

21.		Рнп «Я на горку шла»	Лауреат краевого конкурса «Молодые голоса» ...
22.		Дунаевский. «Выходной марш» из к/ф «Цирк»	Трио баянистов: 
Спонсоры: 
23.		«Осенний сон» 	7-8 класс 
Все желающие поздравить. 




24.		Корчевой «Молдавский танец»	Смешанный ансамбль РНИ 
25.		Гридин «Рассыпуха»	Трио баянистов Т
Отшумит и умчится любая беда, 
Как обида уходит от шутки веселой. 
Если с вами он, если рядом всегда
Человек, на котором держится школа. 

Слово предоставляется директору Тюменцевской детской школы искусств

( на его словах тихо, быстро и красиво выходит хор и оркестр)
26.		Сл. и муз. А. Власова «Звонкая песня»	Хор, оркестр, танцевальная группа ДШИ. 


50 золотых, 
50 молодых. 
50 – это много иль мало? 
50 золотых, 
50 молодых, 50 – это только начало. 

Мы желаем нашей школе роста, благополучия и процветания!

----------

ИриSHка (19.08.2016)

----------


## Совмари

был где то юбилей 70 лет..не могу найти,наверно, вирусы съели
  вот отыскала стихи..
не знаю, чьи..но,может, пригодятся

А начиналось всё с нуля
Вы только вспомните себя
И вот уже последний класс,
Но вы, как будто в первый раз
Вспомните наши походы,
Игры, дымок костра
Быть может, там, на природе,
Школа пленила сердца
5 лет сегодня нашей школе,
Она ребёночек- не более
Махнём рукой на эту дату
Не подлежит она возврату,
И, об ушедшем не жалея,
Вперёд к грядущим юбилеям

***
Когда- то вышла я из этих стен,
Меня томила почему- то грусть,
Я уходила… но не на совсем
И знала, что опять вернусь
Я рада этим детским голосам,
И рада я сиянью детских глаз,
Я вместе с ними верю в чудеса
И знаю: это не в последний раз!
Ты здравствуй школа!!! Много- много лет
Пусть бьются беспокойные сердца
Тебе желая света и побед
А я с тобой останусь  до конца!

****
За окном октябрь играет,
Стало веселей
Наша школа отмечает славный юбилей
Ежедневно начинают
День ученики…
Тишину лишь нарушают
Школьные звонки
Мы в школьном многоцветии
Отметим и столетие,
И даже двухсотлетие 
Мы будем отмечать
Пушкин рифмами играет,
Смотрит со страниц…
Годы в школе пролетают 
Словно стая птиц
Школа, ты почти седая,
Шлём тебе привет!
Но для нас ты молодая
Будешь много лет

***
Я знаю: в каждом доме
От все невзгод сохранена,
В семейном выцветшем альбоме
Хранится карточка одна
На ней торжественно и чинно,
Нацелив в будущее взгляд,
Сидит взволнованный учитель
Среди смирнёхоньких ребят
Такая карточка хранится
И у меня немало лет
На ней Сергей Ильич Синицин
Теперь его в живых уж нет
Учитель знал, что третий справа
Мальчишка в сереньком пальто
Сумеет в бой пойти без страха
И не отступит ни за что
Своей работой увлечённый 
Уже тогда он твёрдо знал,
Кто будет в будущем учёный,
Кто инженер, кто генерал
И ты смотри- ка, в самом деле,
Мальчишка тот вихрастый встал,
В армейской бронзовой шинели
На городской наш пьедестал
… Я знаю точно, в каждом доме
От всех невзгод сохранена,
В семейном выцветшем альбоме
Хранится карточка одна

***

Поздняя осень, пожухла трава
Ветер качает уснувшие ветлы
Памяти лёгкой полна голова,
Сердце наполнилось юностью светлой

----------


## гунька

Если переделать под 50, может, это пригодится? Когда-то в интернете накопала.Зал украшен в виде корабля: флажки по периметру зала, паруса, развивающиеся под ветром вентилятора, рында, штурвал)


ХОД ПРАЗДНИКА


(ЗВУЧИТ МУЗЫКА)
(ШКОЛЬНЫЙ КОЛЛЕКТИВ ПРОХОДИТ В ЗАЛ)
(ЗВУЧАТ ФАНФАРЫ)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:          Доброе утро, дорогие друзья!
                                 Сегодня необычная встреча.
                                 Сегодня мы отмечаем юбилей нашей школы,  
                                  Которой исполнилось 35 лет.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Мы приглашаем всех совершить путешествие на 
                          «Школьном корабле» по волнам школьной жизни.
                           Уважаемые ветераны, гости просим занять свои 
                           места!
( под музыку все проходят в зал и занимают места за столиками)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:     Мы приветствуем сегодня
                            Всех тех, кто празднует наш юбилей,
                            Всех тех, кто здесь сердца частицу оставил,
                            Всех, кто в этих стенах без меры и правил
                            Себя не жалел, растворяясь в работе,
                            Не думал о славе, наградах, почёте
                            Чей труд в море знаний по капле вливался
                            Спасибо, друзья, всем, кто в школе собрался!

ВЕДУЩИЙ:     Весь экипаж и пассажир в сборе!
                            Мы можем отправляться в путешествие!
                            Итак, отплываем!
(звук рынды, звучит музыка со звуками моря)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:     Каждый день мы приходим сюда,
                            И встречаем родные нам лица,
                            Каждый день, каждый час, мы всегда
                            Не устанем тобою гордиться,
                            Наша школа, ты - дом наш родной,
                           Ты – опора, надежда и вера!
                           Мы всегда будем рядом с тобой
                           Ты во всём будешь нашим примером.
                            Три слова: нашей школе-30
                            Мы, как один, с восторгом говорим
                            Три слова: но попробуй взвесить
                             Умом, душой и сердцем цену им!
                             Нет мер таких, чтоб оценит по праву
                             Всё то, что вложено людьми за 30 лет
                             Мы делим общую о нашей школе славу
                             И множим общее число побед!

( в исполнении хора звучит «ГИМН ШКОЛЕ»)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:     Внимание! Внимание! Мы причаливаем к 
                     БУХТЕ СБЫВШИХСЯ НАДЕЖД! Но кто же это встречает нас? Что он держит в руках.
 Ровно 30 лет назад 1 сентября школа распахнула двери перед первыми учениками. Строители вручили символический ключ от Храма знаний, чтобы пустить                       «Новый корабль» в большое плавание по волнам знаний. А возглавить этот корабль доверили опытному    капитану
Она взвалила на свои женские плечи тяжёлый груз -   руководство школой. Сколько терпения, такта, профессиональных знаний надо было иметь, чтобы создать, сплотить самый большой в районе учительский коллектив.  В разные годы за штурвалом стояли и направляли  Школьный корабль в бурном, порой штормовом   океане, обходя все рифы:
                          ЗАБАРОВСКАЯ ЛИЛИЯ ВАСИЛЬЕВНА
                          БАРДЫНИН ГЕРМАН ГРИГОРЬЕВИЧ
                          ЕГОРОВ ВИКТОР ИВАНОВИЧ
                          ЦЕПОВА ЛЮДМИЛА ГЕННАДИЕВНА
                          ХОДАРИНА ТАМАРА СЕМЁНОВНА
(   вручаются  цветы)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:   И мы приглашаем к штурвалу первого капитана
                          «Школьного корабля»
                                    ЛИЛИЮ ВАСИЛЬЕВНУ.
( одевается китель, фуражка)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:   Поделитесь с нами своими воспоминаниями.
                          Ведь все знают, что в вахтенном журнале можно
                          отразить всё, кроме душевных переживаний.
( слово 1 директору)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:   А мы плывём дальше.
(звук рынды, музыка)

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Причаливаем к ЗАЛИВУ ВЕТЕРАНОВ. Мы видели, каким вдохновением сияли их глаза, какой жаждой объять необъятное! Мы видели, как   эти лица постепенно покрывались морщинками, а глаза становились строже, взгляд мудрее. Годы летели, старели наши дорогие учителя, наши великие труженики. Один за другим оставляют они свой боевой пост, чтобы, наконец, дать отдых  своему беспокойному сердцу. «Ну- ка, поработайте, тут без нас»- думают они - «Справитесь?».

ВЕДУЩИЙ:     А мы не можем без Вас! И в суматохе дел, и в дни праздников, мы часто вспоминаем Вас, дорогие наши ветераны. Мы гордимся тем, что вы работали                           в этой школе и делали её одной из лучших в  районе. Спасибо Вам за это!

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Приглашаем к штурвалу ветерана ВОв, ветерана педагогического труда, второго капитана «Школьного    корабля»
                   БАРДЫНИНА  ГЕРМАНА  ГРИГОРЬЕВИЧА
( одевается китель, фуражка)
( СЛОВО 2 ДИРЕКТОРА)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: От всей души желаем Вам здоровья и бодрости на долгие годы. В преддверии праздников Дня учителя и Дня пожилого человека примите от нас цветы и  подарки!
( вручаются цветы и подарки)

   ВЕДУЩИЙ: Дорогие ветераны, примите от нас ещё один подарок- музыкальный.    Поёт школьный хор.
( песня хора «Школьный корабль»)

ТОСТ

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Путешествие продолжается. Мы плывём мимо МАТЕРИКА  ПАМЯТИ.
(звук рынды, музыка)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: На протяжении 30 лет школа считается одной из   лучших, т.к. не только знания давала, но и воспитывала школьников, учила их культуре, трудолюбию. И счастье наше, что живут среди нас те, кто не говорит о добре, а творит его, кто  зажигает маячок так, чтобы корабли могли не сбиться с пути. Благодаря именно таким людям, которые создавали школьные традиции и поддерживают их до сих пор, родилась и живёт наша школьная семья.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: 30 лет- это большой срок. Сколько событий произошло за этот период. Что-то забылось, но многое   осталось в нашей памяти и стало действительно  историей. Остались в нашей памяти люди, которые тоже создавали эту  историю, жили и работа- ли так, что свет от них будет ещё долго согревать  всех нас. Они не дожили до этого юбилея, потому что щедры и отзывчивы были их сердца,  вместившие в себя радость и боль всех своих   учеников. Пусть будут благословенны Ваши светлые имена.
( Идёт видеозапись на фоне музыки «АВЕ МАРИЯ»)
Вспоминаются педагоги, персонал, не доживший до юбилея.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Но «школьный корабль» не стоит на месте, он плывет всё дальше и дальше.
(звук рынды, музыка)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Мы подплываем к   ОСТРОВУ «Юбилейный»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Здесь поведаем о том, чем живёт и дышит наш «Школьный корабль» сегодня. Какие традиции  донесли волны и сохранили через 30 лет. А поможет нам в этом нынешний капитан
                         Т.С. Ходарина.
(одеть китель и фуражку)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Просим  к штурвалу!
(СЛОВО ДИРЕКТОРА)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Для вас, дорогие учителя, ветераны, уважаемые гости поёт Н.Б.Сафонцева. В её исполнении прозвучит    романс.               
ТОСТ

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  А вот на пути МЫСС  ЮБИЛЯРОВ.
 Без верности своему делу нет настоящего педагога. Щедрость, любовь и настоящий интерес к делу, готовность отдать все свои силы и знания - вот личные качества педагогов, работающих в нашей школе. И сегодня по традиции, каждый год, в преддверии  Дня учителя, мы поздравляем и отмечаем учителей - юбиляров.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: В этом году свой 45- летний педагогический юбилей
                         Отмечают:
Амельченко А.К.
Литвинова А.П.
Сафонцев Ю.Н.

                    Поздравляем с 30- летним педагогическим юбилеем 
Кравченко Т.И.
Успанову Г.М.
Светашову Л.С.
Грачёву Н.А.

                 Свой 25- летний педагогический юбилей отметили:
Хорева О.П.
Черногорцева Е.В.

                 Поздравляем с 20-летним пед. Юбилеем
Молчанова С.Д.
Касаткина В.Н.
                  Поздравляем с 15- летним пед. Юбилеем
Буржакова А.
Полякову Е.А.
Серёжникову И.В.

                С 10- летним пед. Юбилеем 
Тюменцеву Е.М.
Голованёву Л.Н.

              И наконец, наши самые молодые юбилейные звёздочки
Иванова Е.Л.
Смыслина Е.Г.

(КАЖДОМУ ВРУЧАЕТСЯ ПОДАРОК)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Для всех юбиляров исполняется  ВАЛЬС  (7 класс)

ТОСТ

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Плывём дальше.
(звук рынды, музыка)

                      А вот и ГАВАНЬ ВЫПУСКНИКОВ
  Подводя 30- летний итог, сегодня мы можем с гордостью  сказать, что из стен нашей школы вышло на большую  жизненную дорогу 1980 выпускников.  Из них 58 золотых медалистов, 81  серебряных.  Много славных людей выросло в её стенах: врачи, учителя, спортсмены, бизнесмены, победителей районных, областных, Всероссийских олимпиад, соревнований, конкурсов. Всех их помнит школа, для всех в огромном сердце школы есть место. Они многие возвращаются сюда, потому что именно здесь они оставили частичку своего сердца.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Выпускники нашего «Школьного корабля» поднимитесь, пусть на вас посмотрят все. Вот они, более 30  человек.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Для всех выпускников поёт тоже выпускница нашей    школы
ДИНА ШАНГАЛИЕВА
ТОСТ

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Наш «Школьный корабль» продолжает своё путешествие.
(звук рынды, музыка)

                       Мы вошли в ПРОЛИВ  РОДИТЕЛЕЙ

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Дорогие друзья! Мы хотим вам напомнить, что у нашего корабля есть родители! Это МО «Камызякский район», МО «город Камызяк», РАЙОНО.
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Пора им тоже дать слово.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Большое спасибо нашим родителям за поздравления,   за подарки. Для всех вас музыкальный подарок

«ЛЮБВИ ВСЕ ВОЗРАСТЫ ПОКОРНЫ»
(танец)
ТОСТ
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Плывём дальше!
(звук рынды, музыка)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Внимание! Внимание! Впереди   ПРОЛИВ  ДРУЗЕЙ
  И не случайно этот пролив так называется.
  У нашего «Школьного корабля» действительно очень  много друзей, и это прекрасно.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: И мы приглашаем их к микрофону.
(слово директорам школ)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: И вновь музыкальный подарок. Для Вас поёт будущая выпускница               КОНОПЛЁВА АЛЁНА.
ТОСТ
ВЕДУЩИЙ:  В наше непростое, очень нестабильное время, школа как никогда нуждается в мудром, понимающем  друге, равнодушном родителе. Без этого очень трудно сегодня выжить нашему «Школьному Кораблю». И, слава богу, что у нас есть такие друзья, есть такие родители и мы не испытываем  дефицита в их добрых словах, моральной и материальной поддержке. Сегодня нам хочется поблагодарить их за это и пригласить председателя  родительского комитета________________________
ТОСТ
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Вот и совершили мы круиз на «Школьном корабле»
И вернулись к                               городу Надежды
Мы поведали вам о нашем корабле. Так что же такое наш «Школьный корабль»?

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Среди 11 -класников проводился мини – опрос «Что значит для вас школа?»     Послушайте, пожалуйста, что говорят нынешние ученики.
(зачитываются выдержки)
ВЕДУЩИЙ: школа- это содружество детей и взрослых,
                        учеников, учителей, родителей.

                       Это кузница знаний и мастерская душ, где
                        ребёнка окружают красота, игра, фантазия, 
                       творчество.

                       Это святилище, где учатся быть счастливым.

ВЕДУЩИЙ:   Творенье может пережить творца:
                         Творец уйдёт, природой побеждённый
                          Но образ Дома, здесь запечатлённый
                          Веками будет согревать сердца!!!

Хором:    С юбилеем тебя, родная школа!!!
ВЕДУЩИЙ: А мы продолжаем наш праздник за уютными столиками в кают – компании.

----------

Еленамузыка (03.11.2016)

----------


## гунька

И еще...Сценарий праздника "Юбилей школы"



Звучат фанфары. 

Ведущий. Добрый день, уважаемые педагоги школы!

Ведущий. Здравствуйте, педагоги-ветераны!

Ведущий. Мы приветствуем наших почетных гостей. 

Ведущий. Нам приятно видеть сегодня выпускников и учеников нашей школы. 

Ведущий. Начинаем торжественный вечер, посвященный 20-летию школы №1 – самой первой школы-новостройки. 

Ведущий. Средняя школа №1 является частичкой большого образовательного пространства в городе. Возглавляет эту работу Валентина Ивановна Рыбакова. 

Валентина Ивановна, мы приглашаем Вас открыть наш праздничный вечер. 

Ведущий. Мы продолжаем наш праздник и приглашаем на сцену наших первоклассников. 

Стихи первоклассников 

Ведущий.

На первый взгляд немного - 20 лет,
Но сколько радостей и бед здесь пережито!
Встреч, расставаний, над собой побед,
А сколько радостных и горьких слез пролито. 

И в этот юбилейный день
Мы собрались, чтоб снова вспомнить
Тех, кто вошел в историю теперь
И кто трудом день нынешний наполнил. 

Их много - пожилых и молодых,
Чей труд сродни труду героя
Кто, не жалея сил своих,
Растит грядущее, и нет ему покоя. 

Песня “Школьный юбилей” в исполнении вокальной группы педагогов школы

Ведущий.

А помнишь как все начиналось?
Все было впервые и вновь. 
Мы строили школу,
Она называлась Вера, Надежда, Любовь. 

Ведущий. Вера, надежда, любовь поселились в стенах новой школы №1 21 сентября 1986 года. 

В первые годы существования было очень трудно. Строительство нового здания школы было почти завершено, но парты, стулья, шкафы, классные доски еще только доставлялись. И учителя с учениками разгружали мебель, сами обустраивали кабинеты, мыли окна и делали уборку. Учились только в первую смену. 

Дети, пришедшие из старой школы, были приятно удивлены огромной четырехэтажной светлой школой. От радости они носились по коридорам с такой скоростью, чтобы за несколько минут перемены обежать ее всю. 

Классы были переполнены. Учителя с нетерпением ждали, когда в классе наберётся 48 человек и только тогда его делили на два класса. 

Но тем не менее, школа и школьный коллектив успешно вливался в русло жизни, усердно стараясь вырастить здоровых и умных учеников. 

Ведущий. Но истоки рождения школы следует искать не в дате закладки нового здания или присвоения ему того или иного статуса, а в зарождении основных принципов ее будущей деятельности. 

Ведь история школы №1 уходит далеко в прошлое. 

В 1857 году елабужский купец первой гильдии, потомственный почетный гражданин Капитон Яковлевич Ушков, “из искреннего желания успехов просвещения в родном городе возымел прекрасную мысль - выстроить для уездного училища просторное помещение со всеми удобствами, требуемыми учебным заведением. В тот же год приступили к его постройке”. В сентябре 1860 года было открыто женское училище. В 1870 году оно было преобразовано в женскую гимназию, где обучались в основном дети дворян, чиновников, купцов, духовенства. В 1920 году школе было присвоено имя В. И. Ленина. 

До Великой Отечественной войны школа №1 была единственной в городе. Поэтому все елабужане, которые получили среднее образование до 1944 года - выпускники школы №1. 

Ведущий. Тяжелыми гусеницами танков, разрывами бомб и снарядов, трудным тыловым лихолетьем прошлась по судьбам наших мальчиков и девочек война. 

За первые 4 месяца войны в райвоенкоматы Татарской АССР было подано более 5 тысяч заявлений школьников с просьбой отправить их на фронт. Страшен итог этой войны: практически весь призыв, все выпускники 1941 года не вернулись с фронта. 

“Уходили на войну мальчишки. . . Так и не успев станцевать своего первого вальса. Так и не решившись объясниться в любви. Быстро взрослели в ту пору мальчишки. . . ”

В трудные военные и послевоенные годы школу возглавляли две женщины : Терентьева Галина Владимировна и Сорокина Ольга Поликарповна. И только в 1961 году директором стал фронтовик Масагутов Файзи Мухаметович. 

Заслуженных наград были удостоены педагоги школы: легендарный командир партизанского отряда - Михаил Сергеевич Атаманов, сержант – зенитчица Галина Яковлевна Чигвинцева. 

Всю войну прошли Дулалаев Алексей Андреевич, работавший учителем географии, Сомов Михаил Иванович – учитель истории, а в дальнейшем директор школы №1, Фирстов Николай Сергеевич – руководитель начальной военной подготовки. 

Ведущий. Николай Сергеевич присутствует сегодня в нашем зале. Низкий поклон Вам за ваше мужество и героизм, уважаемый Николай Сергеевич. Эти апплодисменты звучат в вашу честь. 

Выступление Фирстова Н. С. 

Концертный номер

Ведущий. Война закончилась, началась мирная жизнь, полная радостей и огорчений, трудового энтузиазма и новых свершений. По-прежнему на переднем плане любых начинаний были учителя. 

Ведущий.

Учителя! В таком почетном звании
На капитанский мостик поднялись
Те, кто постиг сполна глубины знаний,
И кто ведет нас к пристани с названием
“Большая человеческая жизнь”. 

Ведущий. Вернулись в школу №1 учителями ее выпускники разных лет, но всех их объединяла любовь к своей родной школе. Среди них ветераны педагогического труда и молодые учителя, которые полны сил и творчества. Уважаемые ветераны, каждый из вас может с уверенностью сказать о школе:

“Это наша с тобою судьба,
Это наша с тобой биография!”

Ведущий. Именно вы писали историю школы. 

(Рубрика “Ветераны педагогического труда”)

Ведущий. Фахрутдинова Александра Николаевна - учитель истории и конституции с 1946 года, а в дальнейшем русского языка и литературы считает: “Учитель остается до тех пор учителем, пока он учится”. И действительно это так!

Выступление Фахрутдиновой А. Н. 

Концертный номер

Ведущий. Мы не можем не упомянуть имя еще одной замечательной женщины. Школа № 1 всегда славилась своим пришкольным участком. Возглавляла эту работу Серебрякова Людмила Васильевна, которая со своими учениками неоднократно участвовала в выставке достижений народного хозяйства, проходившей в Москве и неоднократно награждалась медалями и удостоверениями “Участник ВДНХ”. Достойными продолжателями ее дела являются Измайлова Салиха Загрутдиновна и Казакова Светлана Владимировна. 

Концертный номер

Ведущий. Милые, добрые, наши славные учителя. Не один десяток лет вы отдали школе. За достигнутые успехи многие из вас были удостоены почетных наград. 

(Рубрика “Учителями славится Россия”)

Концертный номер

Ведущий. Сегодня невозможно перечислить всех учителей, директоров, завучей, технических работников, отдавших школе не один десяток лет. И мы надеемся, что вы их помните и будете помнить всегда. 

Ведущий. (Спускается с микрофоном в зал) В день рождения, как правило, звучат разные пожелания, которые обязательно сбываются. Что хотите пожелать нашей школе вы? (5-6 человек)

Концертный номер

Ведущий.

Ты и актер, и режиссер, и воспитатель,
Наставник мудрый и заботливый родитель. 
Все проявленья человеческой натуры
Соединил в себе классический учитель. 
И если б кто-то оценить собрался
Ваш труд: в столице иль в глуши
Не смог бы, как бы ни старался,
Нет единицы измеренья для души!

Ведущий. Эта единица вашей души, дорогие ветераны педагогического труда, передались выпускникам школы №1 - молодым педагогам, вернувшимся в родную школу. 

(“Рубрика “В родную школу - учителями”)

Ведущий. Всегда сложно начинать свою трудовую деятельность в школе-новостройке. Но человеку с кипучей энергией, безмерной фантазией и огромным желанием сделать школу лучшей в городе все эти сложности были нипочем. В это время активно работает “Литературный музей” под руководством Целищевой Раисы Николаевны, “Исторический музей” под руководством Зайцевой Евдокии Ивановны, Клуб интернациональной дружбы, который возглавляла Коновалова Нина Павловна. 

Учителя школы занимали призовые места в смотрах художественной самодеятельности и даже были премированы поездкой в город Казань. И все это происходило под чутким руководством Пьянковой Нины Васильевны

Ведущий.

Директор школы! Женщина и мать!
И в школьной и в семейной ипостаси
Слова достойные нам трудно отыскать,
Что могут женщину-директора украсить. 
Нина Васильевна, эти слова о Вас!

Ведущий. Мы приглашаем на сцену Пьянкову Нину Васильевну, ныне начальника Управления социальной защиты населения. 

Выступление Пьянковой Н. В. 

Концертный номер

Ведущий. Нину Васильевну Пьянкову на посту директора сменил Метлин Евгений Анатольевич - остроумный, всё понимающий, добрый, отзывчивый человек. Он стоял у истоков открытия новой школы. 

Ведущий. Вместе с ним с первых дней в школе работают: 
Донаурова Наталья Витальевна — учитель начальных классов
Бондаренко Гузель Ибрагимова — учитель русского языка и литературы в татарских классах
Григорьева Людмила Михайловна – учитель иностранного языка
Конденко Любовь Николаевна – учитель математики
Юшкова Валентина Ивановна - учитель математики
Осипова Разина Гарифзяновна - техслужащая

Концертный номер

Ведущий. Как бы ярко мы не представляли историю нашей школы, главное заключается в том, чтобы из прошлого извлекалось настоящее и были видны ростки будущего. 

Лучшие традиции сегодняшней школы закладывались тогда, а сегодня продолжателем их является творческий коллектив под руководством делового, энергичного, вносящего новые идеи директора Шведчикова Василия Федоровича. 

Выступление Шведчикова В. Ф. 

Концертный номер

Ведущий. Особой гордостью школы являются наши выпускники. Сложно сосчитать всех учеников, которым дала путевку в жизнь средняя школа №1. Это учителя, врачи, юристы, музыканты, инженеры, телеведущие, люди разных профессий

(Рубрика “Выпускники приносят славу”)

Ведущий. Этот список мы еще продолжим, потому что жизнь не стоит на месте, и школа по-прежнему выпускает из своих стен самых замечательных людей в городе, имена которых мы еще с вами не раз услышим. 

Выступление выпускников

Ведущий.

Пусть всё то, чем живём мы в школе
Не пройдет, не исчезнет, как дым. 
И останется в сердце до боли знакомый
Уголок, ставший всем нам родным. 
И запомнится радость и горе,
Наши чувства, тревоги, дела
Пожелаем друг другу успехов
|И любви, и добра, и тепла. 

Песня “Школьный вальс” в исполнении вокальной группы педагогов школы

30-летнего юбилея школы 

ПРОЛОГ 
/На фоне музыкальной фантазии./
Так тянется к теплу, добру и свету –
Души ребёнка трепетный росток!
Средь непогод житейских путь к расцвету 
И труден, и тревожен, и далёк…
/Занавес откр./
Но сердце юное не знает зла и скуки
И тонет мир в распахнутых глазах…
И детские доверчивые руки
Сжимает школа бережно в руках.

Песня на мотив 
«REALITY» RICHARD SANDERSON
Вот звенит звонок – первый твой урок –
Пред тобою чистая тетрадка…
Годы пролетят и, взглянув назад –
В детских строках ты опять прочтёшь украдкой –
ПРИПЕВ:
Что добро не терпит, не терпит зла – 
И так было всегда –
Поймёшь мой друг, по сути,
И что день первый сентября
Как ранняя заря
Вести тебя по жизни дальше будет.
(2 РАЗА)

Школьные года, словно карусель
Радостью и счастьем нас закружат.
В школе нет разлук, в школе нет потерь,
Школьных лет любовь навек согреет душу.
ПРИПЕВ.

/Спускается экран./

(На фоне кадров школы)
Сколько лет прошло – долгих добрых лет,
Снова светлый праздник к нам приходит.
Этих школьных дней негасимый свет
В облачные дали памяти уводит.
ПРИПЕВ. 
/На последних тактах музыки выходит директор школы на авансцену, к центральному микрофону. Занавес закрывается./

ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ ДИРЕКТОРА.
/Открывается занавес./
/Экран. (За экраном алея памяти – декор. деревья скамейка) Демонстрируются кадры учителей, вечерний вид школы./ 

/.На фоне кадров./
Школа…. Моя школа…. Эти слова отзываются светлым чувством в душе каждого….
Школа в нашей памяти – это светлые классы, исписанная мелом доска, потерянный где-то дневник, первая влюблённость, строгие учителя, родительские нотации…. А как здорово звенел школьный звонок с последнего урока! Ура! Книги летели в портфель, как птицы! В раздевалке толчея! Двери школы победно гремели салютом! Школьный двор оглашался радостными криками! Ура! Уроки кончились!
…А на школьном дворе роняют листья тополя…. Разгуливают осенние ветра…. Озорно пробегают школьные годы….
Школьный двор…скамейка…память…воспоминания….

/В луче света появляется старейший учитель в верхней одежде, с сумкой книг и тетрадей. Мимо пробегает стайка малышни, проходят увлечённые разговором старшеклассники, степенно прогуливается влюблённая пара. Все здороваются с учителем, которая присаживается на скамейку./
/Звучит внутренний монолог./

Растут дети….
Кажется, вчера бегали с бантиками, с рогатками. А сегодня уже ведут к нам своих малышей.
А мы всё так же приходим в те же классы, задаём домашние задания, журим за дисциплину…. Только всё меньше рядом тех, с кого начиналась наша школа.
Помню как весело, смешно встречали коллективом праздники, как помогали друг другу, делили вместе радости и печали….
Где же они сейчас, мои дорогие добрые друзья, где они?…

/Выходит юноша, луч света переводится на него./
Юноша:
Алея памяти волшебна -
Здесь явны мысли и мечты.
Алея памяти душевна –
Здесь встретишь всё, что помнишь ты.

Мы приглашаем на сцену педагогов, отдавших нашей школе лучшие годы своей жизни.
(Называет фамилии, ветераны поднимаются на сцену.)

ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ первого директора школы

/Дети дарят цветы ветеранам. Ветераны покидают сцену. Звучит песня в подарок./
ПЕСНЯ «_____________________________»
Старейший учитель – Заметают хлопья снега следы на тропинке, ведущей к школе….
Заметает время раны, оставленные в памяти теми, кто 
Уже не придёт сюда никогда….

/Опускается экран. Звучит песня «Памяти учителя». На фоне песни демонстрируются фотографии ушедших из жизни учителей./

ПЕСНЯ «ПАМЯТИ УЧИТЕЛЯ»
/ Метроном. Минута молчания./
/Занавес закрывается./
/На закрытом занавесе юноша читает стихотворение./

«НЕ СМЕЙТЕ ЗАБЫВАТЬ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ» 

/Шум школьного коридора, звонок. Занавес открывается, на сцене декорация учительской. С уроков, обсуждая свои проблемы, входят учителя – выпускники школы, работающие Нине в ней./1-я 	Ребята, подавайте заявки на подписку, время-то поджимает.
2-я	Таня, я после шестого забегу?
1-я	Да хоть после пятнадцатого. Мы вам всегда рады!
3-я	Девчонки, журнал 8-го "А" никто не видел?
4-я	Он у меня, сейчас заполню и отдам, а то Иван Андреевич обижаются.
5-й 	Уважаемые коллеги, берите пример, журнал - это лицо учителя!
6-я	Иван Андреевич, вы имеете в виду цвет?!
5-й	И цвет тоже.
/Звенит звонок./
7-й	Ребята, вперёд - принесём немного пользы любимой Родине!
6-я	Счастливо! А у меня окно.
/Все расходятся, остаётся одна./ Стихотворнохореографическая композиция "ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ"
/Звенит звонок, в учительскую входят те же./ 
8-я 	Объявление. Сегодня в 13 - 10 совещание учителей, работающих в 5 "г".
7-й 	А получше времени не нашли?
8-я 	Ну я-то что?! Завуч сказала.
3-я 	Ребята, напомните своим детям, что кружок в клубе в три часа.
6-я 	Рит, а маленьких берёшь?
3-я	Ну, присылай, посмотрим.
1-я 	Коллеги, вы мне всё-таки объясните - я надбавку-то к зарплате когда почувствую?
/Начинается бурное обсуждение, звучит фоновая музыка, разговор становится неслышимым (но видимым). Через учительскую, с улыбкой рассматривая присутствующих, проходит одна из бывших классных руководителей нынешних учителей. Выходит к микрофону./
Кл рук.	Как быстро летит время. Вчерашние девчонки и мальчишки - непослушные ученики, сегодня сами стали учителями. За тридцать лет жизни школы выбрали профессию учителя 59 учеников. 34 из них работают в школах города. 9 - в родной школе!
Ребята, идите сюда!
/К класс рук., на авансцену подходят бывшие выпускники. Один из них держит слово, возможно, исполняется песня. Дети дарят цветы./
(В это время убирается декорация)
/Сцена освобождается. Выходит юноша./
Юноша	Уважаемые выпускники, а теперь наши дорогие учителя! Вам дарят своё искусство ваши ученики!


ТАНЕЦ «____________________________»
ПЕСНЯ «____________________________»

Объявление: На сцене первые выпускники 21-го века! 
(Выходят юноша и девушка)

  Он	Дорогие наши учителя! От имени 30-го выпуска нашей школы мы хотим поблагодарить Вас за ваш нелёгкий, но благодарный труд. 
Она	Спасибо Вам за любовь, за душевное тепло и знания, данные Вами. 
Он 	Спасибо за терпение, за умение всё понять и простить.
Она	Спасибо за то, что Вы есть. 
Он	Мы уверены – лучшие учителя города – это учителя нашей школы!
Она 	И пусть тем, что может встретиться на вашем жизненном пути, будут только цветы! 
Он 	А если и шипы, то пусть они будут только от роз!
/Цветы летят в зал, малыши дарят букетики сидящим в зале учителям./ 
Она Дорогие наши, любимые, для Вас «цветут», выращенные Вами «цветы жизни» - Ваши дети. Встречайте! 

ТАНЕЦ «___________________________»
ПЕСНЯ «___________________________» 

/Выходит ведущая)./Вед. 	30 лет….это педагогический опыт, успехи учеников, радость за тех, кто снова где-то выдержал экзамен на мужество, на верность, на успех. История школы №___ неотделима от истории города.
И сегодня нас, как именинников, пришли поздравить представители городских организаций. 
Прежде всего, конечно, городское управление образования. 
Мы приглашаем на эту сцену __________________________________________________
и его ближайших помощников.
/Выступление представителя ГУО.
Худ. номер директоров школ./ 
Вед. 	

Кто с путёвками поможет,
Снимет наш душевный груз.
Сделает для нас, что сможет –
Городской наш профсоюз!

Мы ждём Вашего слова, __________________. 
/Выступление председателя городской проф. орг./
Вед. 	
Дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости! Многим, наверное, известно, что творчество художественных коллективов школы известно даже в дальнем зарубежье, ну а в родном городе они не раз украшали городские праздники, и я хочу предоставить слово ______________________________________________________
/Выступление представителя от отдела культуры./

ТАНЕЦ «___________________________»
Вед. 	Самые близкие отношения у школы со своими добрыми соседями – Кадетским корпусом и Музеем Боевой Славы. Да и как может быть иначе?! В Кадетском корпусе овладевают школой мужества____ наших ребят!
Господа офицеры! К барьеру!
/Выступление кадетов./ 


/Звучит фонограмма восклицаний болельщиков спортивного состязания./ 
Вед. 	Как часто звучали и продолжают звучать фамилии учащихся и выпускников нашей школы на борцовских коврах и боксёрских рингах. Мальчишки школы ___ – настоящие мужчины. Я приглашаю на эту сцену нашего педагога – директора спортивной школы.
/Выступление директора детской городской спорт. школы./
Вед.	А сейчас я хотела бы пригласить на эту сцену людей, общими усилиями которых и нашим тесным сотрудничеством удалось выучить и воспитать только за последние три года четверых студентов учреждений образования культуры и искусства – это________________________________________________________
/Выступление представителей ДДТ и ДМШ.
Худож. Номера./
Вед.	Принимая поздравления, нам сегодня хочется сказать огромное спасибо всем тем выпускникам, родителям и просто друзьям школы, благодаря спонсорской помощи которых мы смогли с вами встретиться, вспомнить и отпраздновать, пусть и не большой в масштабах вселенной, но юбилей…юбилей нашей родной ____!
Спасибо Вам ________________________________
Этот танец для Вас.
ТАНЕЦ «___________________________________»
1-й вед.	Тридцать – в принципе, только начало,
Тридцать – это для школы не срок,
Но ведь, сколько уже сверстала
В жизнь удачных, счастливых дорог.
2-й вед.	Как хранят нас молитвы мамы,
Направляют наказы отца, 
Так и школа для многих стала
Путеводной звездой до конца. 
ПЕСНЯ «ШКОЛА»
1-й вед.	Проходят юбилеи, словно сны,
Как запятые в жизненном писании.
И вновь вперёд, к дыханию весны,
К вершинам творческих стремлений и познаний.

2-й вед.	Что ж, пусть нелёгок путь и где-то каменист, 
Но подводя итог прошедших буден,
Мы, словно, начинаем новый лист,
Как новый день, который, завтра будет.

----------

Еленамузыка (03.11.2016)

----------


## гунька

Сценарий праздника, посвященного юбилею школы.
Музыка.
1 вед: Чарующий вальс … только ему под силу раскрыть красоту человеческой души и ее полета, передать торжественность и значимость происходящего. 
Танцевальная пара исполняет вальс.
2 вед: Добрый день всем присутствующим и отсутствующим, чьи жизни и судьбы объединяла и объединяет, согревала и согревает своим теплом – добрая, надежная, честная, верная, умная, любимая гимназия №3.
1 вед: Листва покинула деревья, зажегся костер рябин, раскрасились в яркие краски последние цветы. Осень 200… года! Она знаменательная красивым, светлым юбилеем: гимназии №3 - … лет!
2 вед: Детский смех, быстрый стук мела по школьной доске в момент раскрытия истины, негромкое, но настойчивое объяснение урока учителем, прерываемая трелью звонка волшебная таинственность урока, педагогические споры в учительской – вот, что вдыхает жизнь в школьные стены. И жизнь эта бесконечна.
1 вед: в миг счастья, радости, гордости – сердце наполнено музыкой. Сегодня в этом зале звучит огромный оркестр переполненных радостью праздника сердец.
2 вед: Мы уверены, что  эта песня даст возможность раскрыться чувствам гордости и радости взаимной причастности к великим делам.
Исполняется «Туристическая песня – как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались».
3 вед: И пусть хоть сколько лет пройдет,
Всегда вернуться хочется к началу,
Не для того, чтоб подвести итог,
Хоть прожито и пройдено немало,
4 вед: А для того, чтоб хоть на час
Вернуть наивной молодости грезы,
Полузабытым воздухом вздохнуть,
Уроков, вечеров, экзаменов и споров.
Музыка.
3 вед: Так давай оглянемся назад. … лет все-таки время, что там было начале.
Поднимается занавес, стихотворение читается на фоне музыки.
Первый день осени. Первое сентября, 
Слабо еще изучена тайна календаря.
Если подумать пристально – всего лишь один из дней.
Но сколько из этой гавани выплыло кораблей.
Пересчитаем медленно утренние шаги.
Хочется крикнуть времени: милое, не беги!
Остановись у краешка, не разрывай конверт.
Дай посмотреть внимательно, желательно  - на просвет.
Что там за буквы тайные мне написал сентябрь?
Что за дары случайные держит в своих горстях?
Белого фартука кружево,
Чистых тетрадок груз,
Спелого и осеннего,
Школьного яблока вкус.
Музыка.
1 вед: итак, 1 сентября 1964 года! Ярко светит солнце, поют птицы, новая школа радостно сверкает новыми светлыми окнами, наполняясь детскими голосами. И как капитан дальнего плавания, отправляет в море знаний свой корабль … - первый директор. Уважаемый …! Я прошу Вас подняться на сцену.
Выступление первого директора.
2 вед: Красивые, молодые учителя взволнованные стояли рядом со своими классами: новая школа, новый класс, новая жизнь. Как бьется сердце от волнения!!!
1 вед: Мы приглашаем на сцену всех таких же молодых, энергичных, влюбленных в свою профессию прекрасных женщин, которые входили в распахнутые двери … лет назад.
Учителя поднимаются на сцену.
2 вед: Директор, учителя, ученики, новая школа застыла в ожидании таинственного звука, который должен был открыть новый учебный год, новый этап жизни каждого человека, присутствующего  на этом празднике.
3 вед: Теплей человеку в дорогах тяжелых,
В далеком краю оттого,
Что где0то на свете есть добрая школа,
Если милая школа его.
4 вед: А сегодня ее юбилей
… лет – это славная дата.
Ведь любой из тех прожитых дней,
Чей-то юностью звался когда-то.
3 вед: Наше детство она так хранит,
И друзей в тише вспоминает.
А звонок так же громко звонит,
И на праздник гостей собирает.
1 вед: Я уверена, сейчас вы все вернулись в такое далекое близкое прошлое. Все вспомнили тот замечательный день. Каким запомнился он Вам?
Отвечает каждый вышедший на сцену.
2 вед: Дорогие первооткрыватели истории нашей школы! Примите нашу огромную благодарность, бесконечное признание, эти скромные подарки, искренние аплодисменты. Я прошу вас спуститься в зал, чтобы вам удобнее было видеть все происходящее на сцене. Вам даря этот танец …
1 вед: начался неумолимый бег времени. Стрелки часов не могли замедлить свой ход. Но сегодня мне хочется сказать – остановись мгновение, чем же жила школа все эти … лет?
Музыка, выходят 4 джентльмена.
1: Господа! Сегодня мы с вами присутствуем на празднике любви.
2: Любови все возрасты покорны, да!
3: О, а кому в любви мы сегодня будем признаваться, женщине?
4: Да, самой милой и прелестной женщине в городе. Нашей школе.
1: Сегодня у нее день рождения.
2: А сколько ей лет?
3: Сэр, женщинам такие вопросы не задают. Она сегодня молода и обаятельна. И сколько бы ей не было лет, мы всегда будем стоя на коленях говорить ей о нашей любви!
4: ведь за пролетевшие годы из ее стен в другие стены ушло … учителей.
Все: Больше, больше!
1: Причем … посвятило свою жизнь коммерции, … - воспитанию своих детей, … - воспитанию своих мужей.
2: Сэр, но ведь были не только учителя, но и ученики.
3: О, да, сэр, да еще какие!
Воспоминания о ярких событиях, учениках школы.
4: Ах, как молоды мы были, как искренне любили, как верили в себя!
1: Ностальгия! Ностальгия! Боль души! В скольких местах мы побывали…
2: Какие были у нас великие страницы и великие имена.
Воспоминания о ярких событиях, учениках школы.
3: А сегодня школа, твой юбилей, … лет – это славная дата.
4: Немало сделано, а сколько предстоит
и все же та, что пройдена дорога,
волнует память, сердце бередит!
1 вед: Она такая серьезная и романтическая, строгая и очень домашняя, наша родная школа. И сегодня улыбки, цветы, поздравления – тебе именинница. И первыми пришли поздравить учащиеся …
Номера художественной самодеятельности.
2 вед: Театр начинается с вешалки, а школа начинается с директора. Нашей школе повезло, все … лет она была в надежных руках, ее бережно передавали из рук в руки. Какие замечательные люди возглавляли нашу школу. Внимание! Равнение на директоров!
Директора школы поднимаются на сцену.
Какие колоритные фигуры! Какие личности!
Много имеется разных аспектов
На каждую вещь и явление,
И мы заявим  свое мнение:
Пусть нас спросит хоть сам инспектор,
Мозг школы, дело школы, сила школы, слава школы – 
Вот что такое директор.
Директору школы на его месте
Похлеще, чем в войну иному комбригу,
Директор сидит ведь вовсе не в кресле,
А на бочке с порохом на пиратском бриге.
А если директор к тому же молод,
Сколько же усилий ему нужно, чтоб целым
Сквозь рифы подводные, скалы и трещины,
Бриг привести свой к намеченной цели!

1 вед: Да! Школа все это время была в надежных руках, наверное, у каждого из вас остались о нашей школе самые яркие воспоминания. 
2 вед: Сегодня необычный день, сегодня все мы собрались на юбилей школы. Я думаю, вам хочется сказать имениннице  несколько слов, высказать свои пожелания.
Слово предоставляется директорам школы.
2 вед: Каждого из вас можно считать президентом школьной страны. Слово самому юному президенту нашей школьной Республики…
1 вед: Вальс и только вальс может придать всему необходимую торжественность и значимость, и я с удовольствием объявляю директорский вальс, пусть он надолго останется в вашей памяти.
Вальс.
2 вед: Прошу вас спуститься в зал, чтобы лучше вы могли наблюдать все происходящее на сцене, а для вас…
Выбегает почтальон: Всем! Всем! Всем! Поздравляем именинницу, желаем счастья, любим, скучаем. Имя …, года рождения 19 …, место рождения…, ориентиры места нахождения - …, присвоено звание – храм науки за какие заслуги присвоены: …
5 вед: Учителя! Они как свет в пути,
Какое ж нужно огненное сердце
Иметь в груди, чтоб людям свет нести,
Чтоб след его во век не смог стереться.
1 вед: А сейчас слово о вас, Ваше величество учитель! И начнем мы разговор с вас, уважаемые учителя учителей, наши мудрые наставники, ветераны педагогического труда. Я прошу подняться на сцену …
На сцену поднимаются ветераны школы.
За окном пусть пылает капризное солнце,
А удача пусть каждому будет светить.
Ведь за школьный порог проводили вы стольких питомцев,
И  напутственных слов им уже не забыть.
Это вы написали истории  школьной страницы
Своим сердцем и разумом, мужеством и добротой,
В ребенке любом вы души оставляли частицу,
 От этого вами всегда молодели душой.
Пусть глава ваши счастьем все также светиться могли
И лишь только для вас эта песня сегодня поется,
 И от всех вам сегодня – поклон до земли.
Песня на мотив «Надежда»:
Что сюда когда-то привело.
Вы путей полегче не искали,
Ум и сердце щедро и светло,
Юным поколеньям отдавали.
Ради утвержденья доброты,
Через все сомненья и заботы,
Пронесли высокие мечты
И познали радости и взлеты.
Вас школа звонками зовет,
И к ней сердце по-прежнему рвется,
А в сердце тот юный народ,
Что вашей надеждой зовется.
Пусть надежды сбудутся у вас.
Всюду на земле такая доля.
Ваши идеалы в жизнь сейчас
Воплощает племя молодое.
Годы, расстоянья – не беда,
Память к детству путь проложит верный.
Вы для всех учитель, навсегда,
Самый главный, самый, самый первый.
5 вед: Спасибо вам, наши мудрые, добрые наставники. Ваша доброта, искренность вашей души будет вечно жить в душах ваших выпускников. Многие из них связали свою жизнь со школой, нашей школой.
1 вед:  И я хочу сейчас пригласить на эту сцену …
2 вед: внимание! Равнение на тех, кого мы любим, уважаем, равнение на учителей.
Музыка.
Торопливо, как листья с веток,
За уроком летит урок.
И, наверно, во сне вам снится.
Как тревожно звенит звонок.
Как сентябрь по аллеям бродит,
В дождливых прозрачных слезах,
Как сквозь годы опять уходят
Дети с вашим теплом в глазах.
Было все и мели метели,
И деревья в садах цвели,
 И порою сердца болели,
И порою обиды жгли.
Но в добро не устали верить,
Продолжая ему служить,
Вы учите не только кем быть,
Вы учите каким быть!
Живая телеграмма.
1 вед: дорогие друзья! Мне оказана огромная честь  представить людей, без которых просто невозможна работа школы. У нас сейчас есть прекрасная возможность поблагодарить их за необходимый и очень скромный труд. Скромный потому, что в суете, в заботах мы подчас не задумываемся над тем, а что было бы с нами, со школой, если бы не эти прекрасные люди. Когда болит голова, разбит нос у ученика, мы вспоминаем о медсестре, нашей уважаемой …, нервничая у окна раздачи столовой – ведь мы самые занятые люди, вечно торопимся и спешим – мы не задумываемся над тем, что … у раскаленной плиты проводят весь рабочий день. Выбитые стекла, прорвавшиеся трубы, могут вывести из строя школу, на месте всегда люди, отвечающее за это - … вы никогда не задумывались над тем, что …секретарь школы должна знать, помнить, записать столько информации в день, что, наверное, не под силу даже компьютеру? На ответственном и сложном посту – в гардеробе школы – несут свою вахту …
5 вед: Дорогие, милые, просто необходимые школе люди! Мы вас безгранично благодарим за труд, любовь е школе и огромное терпение. Для вас …
1 вед: Незаметно пролетели годы, отшумели десятилетия, и как-то неожиданно для всех наступил юбилейный, … год. Сегодня в этом зале собрались те, кто празднует день рождения школы, как самый большой личный праздник.
5 вед: Для вас живая телеграмма.
1 вед: И как не хватает нам безвременно ушедших от нас. Уходят взрослые товарищи – горькая тоска сжимает сердце. Уходят наши дети – наши ученики – и память незаживающей раной саднит и кровоточит. Пусть будет земля им пухом, пусть всегда будет светла память о них. Помянем всех добрым словом и минутой молчания.
«Ты женат?» - «Нет» - ответил Бонут – «никогда к меня не было жены, но дочь была, эх, Джанина, Джанина, где же ты теперь, моя голубка?»
однажды осенью а улице Неаполя его внимание привлекла огромная толпа вокруг 13-летней нищенки-певицы. Она играла на мандолине, пела, танцевала с бубном, вызывая всеобщий восторг. Но вот девочка протянула руку и жестокие слушатели быстро разошлись. Бонут не мог терпеть подобного бессердечия, он тот час же увез девочку к себе на пароход. Моряки, товарищи боцмана с восхищением слушали песни ребенка в лохмотьях. Потом Бонут снял с себя фуражку и бросил в нее все, что заработал за рейс. «А ну, моряки, выворачивайте карманы, кто сколько может». Фуражка быстро наполнилась монетами. Затем Бонут повез Джанину по магазинам, он разодел ее как принцессу. Денег еще осталось уйма. Тогда Бонут пошел к профессору музыки, отдал ему остальные деньги и сказал: «Воспитайте ее как мою родную дочь. Я же буду наведываться и следить за ее воспитанием». О, как она благодарила и плакала: «Я никогда, никогда не забуду Вас, сеньор Бонут!»
Так сеньор Бонут на старости лет приобрел себе дочь. Прошло 10 лет. Бонут плавал на другом пароходе и ему ни разу не удалось попасть в Неаполь. Но вот однажды его пароход с грузом прибыл в Марсель. В порту говорили, что в городе находится знаменитая итальянская певица. Бешенных денег стоил билет. Но разве это могло удержать его? И вот вечером в судорожном состоянии сидел он в первых рядах театра. Распахнулись кулисы. О! Каковы же были его радость и изумление, когда в певице. Под шум овации публики, он узнал Джанину. Концерт окончился. Бонут купил богатейший букет цветов, отдал его горничной с запиской. «Прошу принять. Поклонник Вашего таланта, неизвестный скиталец». Джанина вышла из комнаты, осмотрела его с ног до головы и, подняв голову, скривила губы: «Что Вам здесь надобно, дорогой?» - спросила она. Бонут молчал, он молчал до тех пор, пока князья, графы, герцоги в цилиндрах и шляпах не взяли ее под руки и не увели. Тогда Бонут с той же горничной послал другую записку. Горничная ушла, а он исчез. Вот что он написал Джанин: «Один моряк помнит сначала малютку в лохмотьях на улицах Неаполя. Он любил ее, как дочь! Но теперь у него нет дочери. И, пускаясь в дальнее плавание, он навсегда забудет Джанину». В тот же вечер его пароход должен был отходить от Марселя. Отходные флаги, последний гудок, убирают трап… И в это время на набережную влетает фаэтон. Женщина в черной шали подбегает к причалу, но слишком поздно! Она срывает с себя жемчуг, кольца, бриллианты, падает на колени, ломает руки, кричит, умоляет остановить пароход: «Сеньор Бонут! Вернитесь!» а он стоит на палубе, как статуя, скрестив на груди руки, теряя слезу за слезой.
1 вед: И пусть в вашей жизни, дорогие учителя. Будет как можно меньше таких моментов.
1 скоморох: Ой, вы гой еси, люди добрые, удалые молодцы, красны девицы. Гости званные, долгожданные. Рады видеть вас, поклониться вам, что пришли сюда, не забыли нас.
2 скоморох: Ой, вы гой еси, люди добрые, гости знатные, долгожданные. Просим слово молвить вас, в честь великого события, … -летия школы, наше школы …
3 скоморох: Ой, вы гой еси, люди добрые, высокочтимые, начальство наше непосредственное. Вы с добром пришли, знаем мы, с пожеланьями и с подарками, как на именинах водится. Так взойдите вы на сцену эту. Слово молвите, не побрезгуйте.
1 вед: Идут года, меняются люди, но дружба остается навсегда.
Выступление спонсоров.
6 вед: Уважаемые учителя! Милые, добрые, мудрые учителя всех времен … школы. Сколько же теплых слов сказано сегодня в ваш адрес. А самая большая награда, самое великое счастье – видеть сегодня на этой сцене своих учеников – умных, добрых, благодарных и совсем взрослых.
7 вед: Букеты были, музыка, неброский
Прощальный вальс, гитары до утра.
И солнце робко,
Словно наша взрослость,
Восходит под всеобщее «ура!»
Прощались, клялись, обещали…
И сегодня собрались здесь выпускник.
Выступление выпускников.
6 вед: очень скоро мы уйдем из стен родной школы, и будем приходить лишь только гостями и будем грустить о днях, проведенных в школе. И тогда сможем сказать.
7 вед: День был как новый дом в цвет голубой окрашен,
В предчувствии чудес кружилась голова.
Давай же все дела и все заботы наши,
Оставим дням другим – не стоит рисковать.
Но день. Вот этот день. Ах, как же он прекрасен!
Пока еще ты сон – блаженствуй, и блажи.
Опять звенит звонок. Мы снова в первом классе.
И впереди урок с короткой темой – жизнь!
2 вед: Дорогие, милые, родные! Не нужно огорчаться тому, что праздники заканчиваются, трудовые будни, честная работа, радость взаимного общения – вот что создает такие праздники.
1 вед: В это трудное, неуравновешенное время каждый из вас может быть спокоен в том, что завтра, послезавтра, всегда перед ним откроются двери школы, а за ней его ожидает радость, тепло, верность.
В нашем зале становится тихо – 
Наступает волнующий срок.
И вот-вот удивленно услышим
Этот славный, прощальный звонок.
Под бантом, повинуясь ручонке.
Гулкий медный свой голос подаст.
Не понять первоклашке девчонке.
Что за чувства пробудит он в нас.
Слов торжественных строгие звуки,
Все нежнее, все тише звучат.
На прощание колокол гулкий
Бьет в душах ребят и девчат.
В жизни много открыто дорог нам,
Впереди дел полезных года.
Пусть же школы открытые окна,
Будут в жизни светить нам всегда!
Звенит школьный звонок.
3 вед: Любим мы этот дом,
Что само по себе и не ново.
Помним мы этот дом,
Что зовется … школой.
4 вед:  Ты мечта и судьба,
Наша боль, наша даль, наша память.
Славим песней тебя,
И весь зал пропоет вместе с нами.
5 вед:  Эта песня сейчас
Прозвучит пусть торжественным гимном
Любим школа тебя.
И надеемся, это взаимно.
Звучит песня «Свечи» в исполнении группы «На-на». Все участники концерта выходят на сцены со свечами.
1 вед: Дорогие друзья! Вот и закончился наш вечер! Разрешите мне поблагодарить вас за верность своей школе, пожелать вам добра и удачи. Мы всех еще раз поздравляем с Днем рождения …

----------


## Ясмин

Эту песню я писала на юбилей школы в 2005 году. Может, пригодится.

*Мы продолжаем путь!*

_(на мотив песни И. Крутого "Ангел-хранитель")_

1. Первый урок, первый мой друг,
    Всё это вспомнилось, и светлей стало вдруг.
    Благодарим всею душой,
    Всех, кто со школой шёл этот путь большой:

    Учителей умных и прекрасных,
    Учеников еще,
    Преданных нам друзей.
    Пусть будет день радостным и ясным,
    Школьный наш юбилей.
    Школьный наш юбилей.

2. В школьном окне - ласковый свет,
    Он согревает мир 50 долгих лет.
    Словно маяк, эти огни,
    Ты в окна школьные тихо загляни.

В мир доброты, радости и счастья
Ты протяни ладонь.
Пусть никогда в школе не погаснет
Дружбы святой огонь.

Ветер подул в паруса надежды,-
В этом есть жизни суть.
Школьный звонок прозвенит, как прежде:
Мы продолжаем путь!

_(последние два четверостишия повторяются два раза)._

----------

maxona12 (11.01.2017), NatFilone (08.06.2016), Shusteer (26.09.2019), Еленамузыка (03.11.2016), Инна Уманская (11.09.2017), Экс (13.07.2017)

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Молодец! Хорошая песня получилась! Спасибо тебе!  :flower: 

Тоже надо начинать  готовить материалы к юбилею школы...

----------


## Ирямбер

Поздравление первоклашек
Часть первоклассников выбегает на сцену из кулис с шарами и транспарантами («долой двойки!», «д/з» перечеркнуто и т.д.), остальная часть сбегает по лестнице на сцену с шарами. Десять первоклассников выходят на авансцену и говорят свои требования, остальные подхватывают, кричат «да!»
1.	Мы новое поколение учеников!
Хотим изменений постулатов и основ!

2.	Просим вашего всеобщего внимания!
Наше видение нового образования!

3.	Убираем единицы, двойки и тройки,
Это наши идеи оценочной перестройки!

4.	В столовой также требуем изменения!
«Сникерсы» и «Колу» - без ограничения!

5.	Учиться нам хватит в неделю только дня три!
А в остальное время – спокойно мультик смотри!

6.	В школе ввести новые дисциплины надо:
«Веселье», «Безделье» и «танцы до упада»!

7.	Предлагается проект еще одной реформы!
Кардинальное изменение школьной формы!

8.	Долой туфли, ботинки, галстуки и костюмы!
Даешь дрэды, футболки и кроссовки от «Пумы»!
Выходят учителя и обращаются к первоклассникам
1.	Дорогие наши дети!
Самые любимые на свете!
Если вы не будете учиться,
В жизни вам никак не проявиться!

2.	Если не умеешь ты писать,
Как же сможешь кем-то в жизни стать?!

3.	Если не научишься читать,
Как же сможешь президентом стать?!
Дети отвечают
9.	Спасибо Вам за ваше поученье,
И, правда, мы возьмемся за ученье!

10.	 И будет школа нами лишь гордиться!
Ведь это правда здорово – учиться!
Все-      Мы это Вам «железно» обещаем!
             И с юбилеем дружно поздравляем!
Дети машут шариками и переворачивают транспаранты, образовывая надпись «С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!».

----------

maxona12 (11.01.2017)

----------


## МИНА

Предлагаю сценарий юбилея школы - 40 лет.

ЮБИЛЕЙ ШКОЛЫ — 40 лет.

Музыка.

Вед. - Добрый вечер! Добрый вечер,дорогие выпускники,уважаемые учителя,гости!

Как взволнованны все этой встречей,
Радость, смущение-на каждом лице
Наступил юбилейный наш вечер,
Собрались мы на школьном крыльце
На ступеньках ,знакомых до боли,
Пересчитанных нами не раз
И слова благодарности школе
Зреют в мыслях и в душах у нас
Так давайте дадим обещание
Не забыть этот миг,этот час
Нашей школе в день юбилея
Вместе скажем, « Спасибо!», сейчас!

/Все выпускники троекратное «Спасибо!/

Мгновенья счастья и волненья странного,
И детский смех, и труд учителей
Всё это,словно прожитое заново,
Слилось сегодня в слове «юбилей»
Неповторимость каждого мгновения
Лишь только школа в памяти хранит,
И вот сегодня — день её рождения,
Что взрослых и детей объединит!

/Песня на мотив «Вечер школьных друзей». Поют учителя и ученики/

1.Школа шестая немного волнуется,празднуя свой юбилей
На торжество и по доброй традиции ты пригласила друзей
Глянь, в твоём актовом зале собралась очень большая семья
Шефы и гости,питомцы всех выпусков-дочки твои, сыновья
2.Есть совсем юные и скоро выпорхнут в свой самый первый полёт
Есть и постарше они уж уверенно в небе ведут самолёт
Лечат людей,строят новые здания,всюду разводят сады
Учат с любовью детей по призванию как и учила их ты.
3.Есть здесь довольно солидные гости уже с сединой на висках
Им уж узнать друг друга не просто,но юности искры в глазах
В школу идут по знакомой тропиночке их уже дети давно
Класс составляет рассказ по картиночкам,класс идёт вместе в кино.
4.Вспомним сегодня твою биографию и самый первый звонок
первый директор Василий Григорьевич,звал он нас «дочка,сынок».
Школу закончив,пути выбирал наш класс,выше полёта мечта
И по-отцовски везде согревала нас чуткость,его доброта.
5.Мы улетаем во все направления
Ты же по карте следишь
Делишь счастливые наши мгновения
И снами в горе скорбишь
Скромное зданье на улице Ленина
В памяти каждого есть 
Низкий поклон от всех поколений
Школе под номером 6 – 2 раза

/Учителя спускаются в зал/

Вед. Снова звонок переливчатой трелью
Как бы считает года
Школа вас встретит распахнутой дверью 
Вам она рада всегда
Сколько волнений,надежды,тревоги
Связано было с тобой
40 выпусков проводила в дорогу
Для многих стала судьбой...


Вед. Право дать “Юбилейный звонок” предоставляется выпускнику 1967 года Шевченко Александру Евгеньевичу и первокласснице 2007 года Яковлевой Алёне

/Гаснет свет,торт со вечами . Дети поют:

С Днём рожденья тебя
Поздравляем любя
С Юбилеем шестая
Поздравляем тебя!

Директора гасят свечи.

С чего начинается школа? Конечно с директора! Василий Григорьевич отдал школе сердце,15 лет он был директором. К сожаленю состояние здоровья не позволило ему быть сегодня на юбилее. Но мы знаем ,что сердцем и душой он с нами ,а мы с ним. Первым заиестителем директора в то время была Евгеньева Валентина Ильинична,ныне заведующая городским методическим кабинетом.Она помнит как это всё начиналось,её слово.

Василий Григорьевич передал школу в надёжные руки:
Кузьминов Алексей Викторович
Буякевич Владимир Адамович
Шушвал Лидия Васильевна
Махнёва Татьяна Алексеевна

-Слово предоставляется начальнику отдела общего среднего образования Министерства образования и науки АР Крым Буякевичу Владимиру Адамовичу. 
-Слово предоставляется заместителю городского головы Шалашовой Елене Сергеевне .

11 января 1967 года школа открыла двери для своих первых учеников . За это время школа выпустила из своих стен более 4000 выпускников. Василий григорьевич вывел своё детище в люди. Школа завоевала авторитет, который до сих пор поддерживается коллективом и директором Бочкалой Александром Евгеньевичем.
Слово предоставляется директору.Бочкале А.Е.
10 лет Махнёва Татьяна алексеевна была директором нашеё школы,ей слово.

Вед. Сегодня в зале нет свободных мест
Вы дружно собрались на эту встречу
И нам приятно с вами провести
сегодняшний наш юбилейный вечер.

Нам 40! И как принято на семейные праздники мы приглашаем гостей, откликнулись на наше приглашение:

1. Директор Центра Социальной службы Семьи и Молодёжи Гаврилова Инна Владимировна (выпускница школы).
2. Начальник оттдела Укртелекома Подушкин Александр Петрович
3. Директор джанкойского управления по эксплуатации газового хозяйства Зайдман Аркадий Львович
4. Директор УПК Ромазанова Айше Ахтемовна
5. Заместитель управляющего джанкойского оделения Приватбанка Склярова Юлия Васильевна.
6. Директор СОШ № 4 Лицова Людмила ивановна.


Вып.1 Беспечное детство, пора золотая,
Твоих не воротишь минут,
Мальчишка другой и девчонка другая,
Как мы это поздно поймут.

Вып.2 Прекрасную тайну в душе сберегая,
Скрывая её от ребят,
Мальчишка другой и девчонка другая,
За партой вашей сидят.

Вед. Друг другу по дружбе во всём помогая
Отчаянно любят свой класс
Мальчишка другой и девчонка другая
Танцуют сейчас школьный вальс.

ВАЛЬС.

Вед. Освежаются в памяти снова
Имена самых первых друзей
Первый друг-это первый учитель
В школьной дружбе — начало начал
Ведь учитель дорогу открытий
Сердцем каждому освещал! 

_ сегодня в зале первые учителя,те,кто встречал вас в первом классе и провожал во взрослую жизнь. Итак,виват! Виват нашим первым учителям:
1.Журба Валентина Николаевна
2.Бычина Марина Степеновна
3.Воробьёва Зинаида Николаевна
4.Коваленко Александра Матвеевна
5.Санина Лидия Алексеевна
6.Громова Элеонора Яковлевна
7.Горелова Екатерина Михайловна
8.Финогенова Антонина Георгиевна
9.Остапенко Елена Ильинична
10.Гайдак Евгения яковлевна
11.Трошина Нина Николаевна
12.Андрощук Любовь Михайловна
13.Андрюкова Октябрина Даниловна
14.Гитало Светлана Сергеевна
15.Саламатина Тамара Ивановна
16.Сухорукова Тамара Ивановна- в этом году ровно 50 лет,как Тамара Ивановна работает в школе.
17.Левицкая Галина Ивановна.
18.Яшлавская Гульпера Меметовна
19.Онорина Наталья Николаевна
20.Кондратьева Ирина Александровна
21.Шалалашвили Ирина Владимировна
22.Харченко Татьяна Алексеевна
23.Кошлань Виктория Валентиновна
24.Будз Светлана Петровна
25.Тыщенко Татьяна Валерьевна
26.Евсеенкова Анжела Богдановна
27.Киселёва Лариса Николаевна
28.Ручко Алевтина Анатольевна

Песня в исполнении Марины Грединой - «Учительница первая моя»

Слово первому учителю Онориной Наталье Николаевне.

Вед. Не смейте забывать учителей!
Они о нас тревожатся и помнят
И в тишине задумавшихся комнат
Ждут наших возвращений и вестей
им не хватает этих встреч нечастых
И сколько бы не миновало лет
Слагается учительское счастье 
из наших ученических побед.

Есть грустная страница в нашем юбилее. Сегодня разделить с нами радость встречи не могут те, чья жизнь оборвалась, кто унёс с собой частицу души нашей школы оставив о себе добрую память в наших сердцах. Почтим из память минутой молчания.

МИНУТА МОЛЧАНИЯ.

Вед. - А сейчас, конечно, самая главная част нашего вечера назовём её «Парадом выпусков». Будут звучать имена классных руководителей и год выпуска. И те,кто ещё не встретился, сегодня и сейчас увидят друг друга!

/Называется имя учителя,год выпуска, выпускники этого года встают/

Начинаем отсчёт:
1. Год 1967
Сургай Вера Исидоровна — в 2006 году отметила два юбилея — один из них 50 лет работы в школе!
Окорокова Валентина Максимовна

2.1968 год
Финкельсон Софья Яковлевна
Назайкина Зинаида Максимовна
Бахоткина Анна Максимовна

3.1969 год
Полищук Анна Прокофьевна
Тараненко Антонина Фёдоровна
Шевченко Ирина Андреевна
Юревич Александра Степановна

4.1970 год
Лернер Анна Григорьевна
Зинченко Вера Ивановна
Кузнецова Валентина Филипповна

5.1971 год
Кагарлыкская Валентина Карповна
Максимова Октябрина Ивановна
Бобженко Екатерина Дмитриевна

6.1972 год
Зинченко Вера ивановна
Сургай Вера Исидоровна
Шушвал Лидия Васильевна

7.1973 год
Сорокина Нина Дмитриевна
Картавченко Алла Макаровна
Козлова Клара Александровна

8.1974 год
Картавченко Алла Макаровна
Максимова Октябрина Ивановна
Финкельсон Софья Яковлевна

9.1975 год
Полищук Анна Прокофьевна
Юревич Александра Степановна
Ланцова Людмила Алексеевна
Зинченко Вера Ивановна

10.1976 год
Лернер Анна Григорьевна
Орленко Надежда Павловна

11.1977 год
Петропуло Майя Николаевна
Боровинская Валентина Георгиевна
Попова Евгения Павловна

12.1978 год
Орлова Мария Львовна
Пеунов Валентин Николаевич
Тараненко Антонина Фёдоровна

13.1979 год
Зинченко Вера Ивановна
Сургай Вера Исидоровна
Шушвал Лидия Васильевна

14.1980 год
Тараненко Антонина Фёдоровна
Финкельсон Софья Яковлевна
Шкуль Елена Антоновна

15.1981 год
Лернер Анна Григорьевна
Разумчик Лариса Викторовна
Максимова Октябрина Даниловна
Картавченко Алла Макаровна

16.1982 год
Финкельсон Софья Яковлевна
Юревич Александра Степановна
Полищук Анна Прокофьевна

17.1983 год
Попова Людмила Васильевна
Орленко Надежда Павловна
Бобженко Екатерина Дмитриевна
Зинченко Вера Ивановна

18.1984 год
Орлова Мария Львовна
Петропуло Майя Николаевна
Колесникова Светлана Иосифовна

19.1985 год
Ланцова Людмила Алексеевна
Шушвал Лидия Васильевна
Картавченко Алла Макаровна
Сысы Алла Андреевна


20.1986 год
Абель Нина Ивановна
Орлова Мария Львовна
Зинченко Вера Ивановна

21.1987 год
Кирейчик Людмила Борисовна
Колесник Людмила Георгиевна
Кобылинская Нина Константиновна

22.1988 год
Савельева Ирина Петровна
Гулак Наталья ивановна
Зинченко Вера Ивановна

23.1989 год
Боровинская Валентина Георгиевна
Колесник Людмила Георгиевна
Финкельсон Софья Яковлевна

24.1990 год

Попова Людмила Васильевна
Кобылинская Нина Константиновна
Орлова Мария Львовна

25.1991 год
Сургай Вера Исидоровна
Харланюк Надежда Афанасьевна
Абель Нина Ивановна

26.1992 год
Зинченко Вера Ивановна
Иванова Марина Ивановна
Мошенцева Наталья Павловна

27.1993 год
Кобылинская Нина Константиновна
Орлова Мария Львовна

28.1994 год
Колбышева Светлана Петровна
Абель Нина Ивановна
Жулинская Яна Михайловна

29.1995 год
Гулак Наталья Ивановна
Сургай Вера Исидоровна
Конькова Нина Ивановна

30.1996 год
Сургай Вера Исидоровна
Колесник людмила Георгиевна
Жулинская Яна Михайловна

31.1997 год
Кирейчик Людмила Борисовна
Орленко Надежда Павловна
Попова Людмила Васильевна

32.1998 год
Колесникова Светлана Иосифовна
Харланюк Надежда Афанасьевна
Абель Нина Ивановна

33.1999 год
Орлова Мария Львовна
Семёнова Маргарита Васильевна

34.2000 год
Кульчар Светлана Александровна
Сарлиева Неля Меметовна
Рожок Татьяна Васильевна

35.2001 год
Жулинская Яна Михайловна
Кобылинская Нина Константиновна
Савельева Ирина Петровна

36.2002 год
Гредина Елена Леонидовна
Гулак Наталья Ивановна
Кобыш Светлана Ивановна

37.2003 год
Жуняева Татьяна Борисовна
Джепарова Людмила Ильинична
Такиева Райле Ахтемовна


38.2004 год
Колесник Людмила Георгиевна
Попова Людмила Васильевна

39. 2005 год
Дружинец Наталья Николаевна
Василенко Людмила Владимировна
Суворова Наталья Яковлевна

40.2006 год
Кульчар светлана Александровна
Макух Ирина Евгеньевна
Харланюк Надежда Афанасьевна

И будущий, 41ый выпуск 2007 года: 
Сарлиева Неля Меметовна
Кобылинская Нина Константиновна
Колесникова Светлана Иосифовна

Для вас в подарок эта песня — Котова Анастасия

А как же нам не вспомнить о таких замечательных учителях и работниках школы:
Кондрашёва Валентина Станиславовна, Гуляева Элина Андреевна, Иванова Лидия Андреевна, Пара Вера Ивановна, Федоренко Николай Иванович, Татарникова Зинаида Максимовна, Поддубова Ольга Евдокимовна, Асеева Татьяна Владимировна, Руденко Клавдия андреевна, Реутова Маргарита Дмитриевна, Сапунцов Тимофей Петрович, Богомазов Николай Васильевич, Шкуль Елена Антоновна, Ломакова Вера Васильевна, Дегтярёва Татьяна Константиновна, Шкурупий Николай Иванович, Костенко Нина Ивановна, Проненко Марина Евгеньевна, Кисель Неля Ивановна, Кузнецов Олег Михайлович, Борунова Ольга Викторовна, Светличная Маргарита Петровна, Лаптева Александра Алексеевна, Шоман Вера Павловна, Зайцева Антонина Николаевна, Мечиков Александр Геннадьевич, Трушина Валентина Ивановна, Чистовская Антонина Васильевна, Сидорчук Людмила Васильевна, Пеунова Раиса Степановна, Ефанова Людмила Николаевна, Рачкелюк Галина Александровна, Гоморова Алла Альбертовна, Егиян Наталья Алексеевна, Сенько Елена Васильевна, Съедина Наталья Николаевна, Бочкала Наталья Викторовна, Столярова Елена Валерьевна, Столинец Ольга Сергеевна, Зуб Людмила Владимировна, Михайлова Галина Филипповна, Добржанская Елена Анатольевна, Солодченко Марина Васильевна, Нечухранный Алексей Михайлович. Юркевич Оксана Васильевна, Игнатенко Александр Николаевич, Коновалов Андрей Владимирович,Чикиев Усман Сейтасанович. Томашёва Ирина Николаевна, Марченко Елена Владимировна, Филипенко Ирина Викторовна, Василенко Ирина Петровна, Цеховая Ирина Игоревна, Масалова Ирина Михайловна.

Вед. Учителя, они, как свет в пути
Какое ж нужно огненное сердце
Иметь в груди, чтоб людям свет нести
Чтоб след его во век не мог стереться!

ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ.
( Команда Молодости)
1.Мы с вами проучились очень долго,
Без малого прошло уж 40 лет
Воспоминаний накопилось много,
Но детство не вернёшь, его уж нет
Припев: Теперь лишь вам судьбу вершить,
Самим решать,самим судить
Команда молодости нашей
Ребята, без которых нам не жить.
2.Со школой вы расстались — мы не спорим,
Но время не унять и не сдержать
Других ребят опять встречает школа
Но очень жаль таких как вы терять
Припев.

3.На верность проверяются таланты
Нам есть за что судьбу благодарить
Мы преданы единственной команде
Ребятам,без которых нам не жить

Припев.

/Приложение № 1 - «Письмо Сухомлинскому»/

Вед. Выпускники прошедших лет
Вам шлём свой пламенный привет!
На сцене будущие выпускники школы!

/Приложение № 2. Выступление выпускников. Учителя разных стран./

Вед. Немало лет прошло, ребята,
Но снова кадры проплывают. как в кино,
Как мы учились здесь когда-то,
Давным-давно, давным-давно! 
В каждом доме есть семейный альбом, перелистнём и мы страницы нашего семейного альбома.

СЛАЙДЫ С КОМЕНТАРИЯМИ.

ТЕЛЕГРАММЫ. /Зачитываются телеграммы от учителей, учеников находящихся в разных уголках мира/

Вед. Песни о школе в эфире,
Сжалось тревожнее сердце,
Грусть этой песни понятна
Вот и закончилось детство...

«Записки с голубками» Гоморова Анастасия, Гаврилова Дарья.

Вед. Дни пробегут, пройдут года,
Но на слово поверьте,
Что будет вас тянуть сюда
Из жизни круговерти
А школьных комнат строгий вид
Милее дома будет
Здесь детских лет поёт родник,
А кто его забудет?
Мы вам желаем, чтоб ни в каком краю
Вы никогда не забывали
Школу шестую свою.

- Спасибо всем, кто сегодня пришёл на День рождения нашей школы. Наш праздник продолжается уроками воспоминаний, встречами с учителями, школьными друзьями. Мы не прощаемся, мы говорим — до свидания, до новых встреч!

----------


## МИНА

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ № 1
/ К «Юбилею школы- 40 лет», выступление учителей/

«ПИСЬМО СУХОМЛИНСКОМУ»


Здравствуй, дорогой дедушка Сухомлинский! Пишут тебе учителя Джанкойской школы № 6. Мы живём хорошо, просто замечательно. У нас всё есть – тетради, журналы, карандаши, поурочные планы…Есть мел. Вообще, есть мел очень полезно – в нём много кальция, но иногда почему-то хочется мяса. Но мы с этим боремся, ибо нет таких трудностей, которые наши учителя не могли бы себе создать.
Но мы трудностей не боимся, а всех недоброжелателей готовы послать, куда Макаренко телят не гонял. Так что в ближайшем будущем мы готовы ввести не только 12-летние образование, но также 24 часовой рабочий день, как учит нас руководство, да продлит Господь его отпуск.
Дорогой дедушка Сухомлинский!
Ты спрашивал о том, что такое идеальный учитель? Ну, как тебе объяснить? Идеальный учитель-это такое твёрдое тело, на которое при погружении в класс не действует выталкивающая сила .Да ,все мы любим свою работу, и от этой любви у нас бывают дети- в смысле на уроках у нас бывают. Но к идеальному учителю любовь-любовь особая.
Как учит нас Гоморова Алла Альбертовна, да хранит Господь её документацию, каждый учитель имеет три агрегатных состояния- первое полугодие, второе полугодие и когда дают зарплату.
Дорогой дедушка! Ты спрашиваешь, что такое идеальный учитель и верим ли мы в то, что он существует. Не верить в него мы не можем, потому что идеальный учитель и есть тот учитель, в которого верят. И если мы верим в наших учеников, в своё призвание, друг в друга – значит, настоящим учителем может стать каждый из нас.
На сцену приглашаются идеальные учителя: Пеунова Раиса Степановна, Сухорукова Тамара Ивановна, Чистовская Антонина Васильевна….

Сценка «После концерта»

1.– Да, школьников, как видно лучше нет
По части пританцовки и вокала!
Вот мне уже забыла сколько лет-
Я отродясь такого не слыхала!

2.– Могли б и мы так – было бы не лень…
Тряхнуть нам, что ли , удалью былою?
Ведь в школе так намаешься за день,
Что хочется всех крыть, как буря мглою…

3.– Ах, девочки, оставим этот спор!
Давайте сменим тему , в самом деле!
Вот я вчера произвела фурор-
Все ученицы просто обалдели!
Тетради проверяла я опять
Плюс дети, муж с растраченной получкой,
Так утром, вместо чтоб помаду взять,
Накрасила я губя красной ручкой!

1.– Да ерунда –обычные дела…
Вот я недавно номер отмочила:
Ученикам тетради раздала,
И две тетради в прикуп положила!

2.– Да этот случай всем знаком давно!
Вот мне совет полезный дали, кстати:
Ученику сказав «закрой окно!»,
Добавь «с той стороны» на автомате.

3. – Какой кошмар! Для смеха нет причин-
Того гляди, в науке мы усохнем…
Сюда бы хоть десятка два мужчин,
А то мы тут со скуки передохнем!

1.– Да где ж их взять? Мужчины нужный тип
Увидишь только в фильме про ковбоев…
- А мне Киркоров нравится Филипп-
Он мне бы подошёл… под цвет обоев.

2. Хорошему мужчине нет цены,
И нам без них – как армии без танка!
Но раз их нет, то сами мы должны
Светить везде, как внутренности Данко!

3.– Зачем же доля наша такова?
Но день грядёт – и мы порвём оковы,
А если в прозе не найдём слова,
Мы душу в песне изливать готовы!

/Песня-переделка-«Команда молодости», в основном сценарии/

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ № 2

/Выпускники/
«Учителя всех стран, соединяйтесь!»

1. От Апеннин до самых до Курил-
И от Москвы до самых до окраин
Учитель всё постиг и покорил
И труд его к геройству приравнён.
Хоть вдвое им нагрузку увеличь-
Лишь укрепится воля их и натиск!
И в этот праздник мы бросаем клич:

ВСЕ: Учителя всех стран, соединяйтесь!

2 В Испании, где лето – круглый год,
Повсюду от Севильи до Мадрида
Любой учитель – это Дон Кихот,
Любой урок – испанская коррида.
Он класс построит, как тореадор,
Словами «Ваша серенада спета!»
А не согласных гонит в коридор
Потанцевать фламенко до рассвета.

3.Кавказских гор закон суров и строг-
Чтоб каждый Гиви твёрдо знал программу,
Достав кинжал, грузинский педагог
Частенько в школу вызывает маму.
Но в Грузии ученикам легко
Решать задачи, изучать законы – 
И день и ночь поют им «Сулико»
Горячие грузинские батонэ.

4. В Америке без кольта на урок
Уже давно учителя не ходят,
Однако прежде, чем спустить курок,
Они опрос учеников проводят.
Шпаргалок не достать ученикам,
Хоть в гамбургере спрячь – не помогает…
Любой Шварцнеггер и Жан-Клод Ван Дамм
У них таблицу умноженья знает.

5. В Японии в почёте педагог,
Поскольку всем Японским педагогам
Всегда поможет их Японский бог
Под сакурой готовиться к урокам.
Кто в школу ходит в белом кимоно,
Тому, бесс*****, равных нету в мире,
И знает каждый самурай одно:
Не выучил – готовься к харакири!

6. В Австралии учитель поутру
И вечером ручной не носит клади-
Они приводят в школу кенгуру,
Чтоб в сумки к ним укладывать тетради.
Имеет опыт этот материк
По всем педагогическим вопросам – 
Здесь даже самый слабый ученик
Не спутает ехидну с утконосом!

7. А педагоги африканских стран
Оценки выставляют очень странно:
Не выучил – получишь ты «банан»,
А выучил, получишь два банана.
Хоть мало африканский феномен
Изучен в плане усвоенья знаний,
Но вот зато во время перемен
Здесь можно покачаться на лиане.

8. Для всех индусов слово «педагог»
Звучит как «гуру» - кратко и красиво:
Он должен быть выносливым, как йог,
И восьмируким, как великий Шива
Учитель нынче в Индии, как встарь,
Имеет уваженье и поддержку
И на уроках школьникам букварь
Читает с «Камасутрой» вперемешку.

9. Бразилия – одна из дальних стран,
Увы, о ней известно нам немного:
Там в джунглях много диких обезьян,
А в школах много диких педагогов
Там дети учат самбу и футбол-
Других предметов там не любят как-то…
И смотрят, чтоб учитель не пришёл,
Пока ему на стул подложат кактус.

10. В Италии учительская рать
Крепит ряды от века и доныне:
На нервах дети могут там сыграть
Похлеще, чем на скрипке Паганини
Учитель как Везувий там ревёт –
То не опишешь ни в стихах , ни в прозе!
И каждый месяц деньги на ремонт
С родителей взимают мафиози…

11. В Китае ваших берегут коллег,
Поскольку там с учителями туго…
Там в каждом классе – двести человек,
Почти неотличимых друг от друга.
Их учат кушать палочками рис
И продавать дешёвые ботинки,
А главный их учительский девиз:
«Один - за всех, а все уже на рынке!»
12. Везде в почёте педагога труд,
Но мы вам заявляем без сомненья:
Все педагоги мира не идут
С учителями нашими в сравненье!
Пусть это мненье не сочтут за лесть-
За славой скороспелой не гоняйтесь,
А оставайтесь теми, кто вы есть!
Учителя всех стран, соединяйтесь!

----------

maxona12 (11.01.2017)

----------


## alena1971

Привет всем!!! ОООООчень нравится этот форум, много полезного и интересного :Aga: ! К сожалению, ещё не очень освоила и интернет, и правила пользования форумом, но исправлюсь!!! Мы на юбилей своей школы готовили поздравилку в виде "привета из прошлого": выходили в пионерской форме, со знаменем, под бой барабана и с речёвкой! Было здорово! Может, и вам понравится :Oj: 

     Сценарий  50-летия школы № 54         

1-2;
Шире шаг!
3-4;
Тверже шаг!
Взвейся выше алый стяг!
Держать рядов равнение!
Племя юных входит в зал!
Племя смелых входит в зал!
Племя внуков Ленина!
                                          Чтоб вам воздать хвалу и честь
                                          Явились мы и вот мы здесь!
Союзу смелых, сильных и веселых
Творцам больших и радостных побед,
Заботливому другу – нашей школе
Наш пионерский пламенный привет!
                                Горны сегодня поют веселей,
                                Галстуки ярче горят,
                                Прибыл приветствовать наших друзей
                               Ленинцев юных отряд!
Мы, пионеры, страны нашей дети!
Нет никого нас счастливей на свете.
Чтобы сегодня быть с вами опять,
Мы нашу школу пришли поздравлять!
                                 Мы - пионеры советской страны.
                                 И в нашу школу давно влюблены.
                                 Лучшего друга нам не сыскать –
                                 Мы вас сегодня пришли поздравлять!


Вся школьная жизнь служит детям примером
И октябрятам, и пионерам.
Будем и дальше пример с нее брать,
Мы лучшую школу пришли поздравлять!
                           Мы говорим без унынья и лени:
                           Нам не известен  конфликт поколений.
                           Школа родная – моложе, чем мы,
                           Брать с вас пример мы и в этом должны.
Спасибо, тебе, школа родная,
За поиск в пути победном,
За то, что ведешь и всегда вела
Ты за собою следом!
                                  Вы нами можете гордиться
                                  В большую жизнь вступить готовясь,
                                  Мы и учиться и трудиться
                                  Всегда стараемся на совесть!
Мы – пионеры нашего района
Своих учителей в делах не подведем,
Ваш подвиг повторить всегда готовы,
За вами вслед в одном строю идем!
                          Равняясь на вас, на друзей своих старших
                          В делах пионерских, в работе своей
                          Мы – ваши коллеги снова на марше
                          И нет той дороги равней и светлей!



                              Клятва
Мы, выпускники -1976 г.; выпускники -1988 г.; выпуск-
ники -1995 г., сотрудники Дворца пионеров, перед лицом своих учителей, коллег, друзей, учеников торжественно клянемся:

- Гордо нести звание «Выпускник 54-й школы»;
-Горячо, с жаром сердца своего быть преданными             любимой школе и делу просвещения, как учит нас районо, облоно, институт повышения квалификации, министерство образования;

- С фанатизмом и пристрастием отдавать только первые места командам 54-й школы в районных, городских, областных, Всеукраинских, международных и межгалактических конкурсах, выставках и соревнованиях;

- В горе и радости, в тяжелые дни проверок КРУ и финотдела, в минуты безудержного веселья, не изменять родной школе, как не изменяли все эти годы;

- Раз в год, не допуская простоя в работе и не щадя живота своего, пополнять ряды учеников 54-й школы;

- Быть всегда преданными нашему жизненному кредо, впитанному с молоком матери и со словами первых учителей» Пусть всегда будет школа, пусть всегда будет солнце, пусть всегда будет мама, пусть всегда буду я»
        КЛЯНЕМСЯ! КЛЯНЕМСЯ! КЛЯНЕМСЯ!

Заканчивалось наше выступление общей песней, которую пел и весь зал - "Солнечный круг"

Буду рада, если материал окажется полезным!:smile:

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

ШКОЛЕ – 45 лет

                                        (позывные, выходят Ведущие)

                                        (под музыку слова Ведущих)

1 Ведущий: Внимание! Дорогие выпускники, уважаемые учителя и гости! Приглашаем
                     вас совершить космический круиз на космолайнере «Пятнашка»!
2 Ведущая: Уважаемые пассажиры! Сегодня мы совершим космический круиз,             
                    продолжительность которого составляет 45 звездных лет школьной жизни.
1. Вот уже 45 лет сияет на небосклоне яркая звезда по имени 15 школа и окружена она
    необыкновенными созвездиями событий и замечательных людей...
2. настолько замечательных, что я предлагаю познакомиться с ними поближе. А  
    поэтому...
    - просим вас ослабить ремни и пояса и сесть поудобнее.
1  Во время полета запрещается:
    -  скучать
2. – катапультироваться с космолайнера до его приземления в ______ по космическому   
       времени
1. – говорить окружающим что-либо, кроме приятностей, комплиментов и похвал.
2. Во время полета разрешается:
    - распространять вирус хорошего настроения на окружающих
1. – петь песни, читать стихи, импровизировать.
2. – дарить подарки, признаваться в любви школе, учителям, друг другу.
1. Уважаемые пассажиры! Наш лайнер держит курс на созвездие «Ностальжи». Просьба 
    настроится на волну воспоминаний.

                              (на фоне музыки)

2. Есть что-то общее, что объединяет сегодня нас всех, это слово «школа». Ведь нет 
    такого человека, у которого бы не дрогнуло сердце при упоминании о ней.
1. У каждого по-своему, ведь у каждого это и первые успехи, и неудачи, и взлеты
     и падения, и свои воспоминания.
2. Но я не ошибусь, если скажу, что все из нас помнят мелодию вальса, которая    
    встречала нас каждую осень.
1. А участники хореографического коллектива «Барвинок» помогут освежить наши 
    воспоминания.

                               («Вальс», хореогр. кол-в «Барвинок»)


2. Вчера город проснулся раньше обычного. С первыми лучами утреннего солнца ожили  
    улицы, зашумели радостными голосами. В город пришел праздник. Именно праздник  
    – ведь для кого 1 сентября – первый день нового учебного года – не праздничный  
    день?
1. Вот как писали в газете от 2 сентября 1960 года:
    «До звонка остается еще время, а возле новостройки – школы № 15, на улице  
    Пушкина, уже собрались ученики, учителя, родители».
2. Так с первого сентября 1960 года началась биография нашей школы.
1. Об этом подробнее драматический коллектив «Арлекин»

                                 ( сценка драматич. кол-в «Арлекин»)
                                 (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

2. Сегодня такой замечательный праздник, хочется найти очень теплые, ласковые слова 
    нашей школе.
1. А может не стоит мудрить. Давай напомним всем с какими словами обращался 
    Александр Сергеевич Пушкин к учебному заведению, которое он закончил – к своему   
    дорогому Царскосельскому лицею:
              Куда б нас не забросила судьбина,
              И счастие куда б ни привело, 
              Все те же мы: нам целый мир – чужбина,
              Отечество нам – Царское село.
2. Прекрасные стихи, только, мне кажется, они звучали бы вернее, если мы произнесли  
    их чуть-чуть иначе.
1. Иначе? А как?
2.           Куда б нас не забросила судьбина,
              Пусть мчатся годы – тридцать или двадцать,
              Все те же мы: нам целый мир – чужбина,
              Отечество нам – школа лишь Пятнадцать.
1.	Отлично, вот это стихи! Я думаю, их запомнит каждый из присутствующих. Мы  
 начали  наш вечер с прекрасной лирической поэзии. А что еще необыкновенного 
 ждет наших гостей сегодня?
2.  А ждет наших гостей встреча с прекрасными людьми – первыми выпускниками 
     школы. 
1.  Ты думаешь они приехали на наш праздник?
2. А как же. Приветствуйте представителя от выпускников 1961 года:

                                             (под музыку выходят выпускники)

  Головко Владислав Иванович – директор дочернего предприятия товаров народного потребления Selmi
____________________________________________________________________________    ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


1. Ровно 40 лет  тому назад закончили школу выпускники 1965 года, и сегодня они у нас
    в гостях:
2. Мы с радостью приглашаем на сцену:

                                    (под музыку выходят выпускники)

    - семья Чередниченко Виталий и Корытная Наталья
    - семья Дубицкая Нинель и Белоцерковец Валерий             
    - выпускница Бойко Ира
    - Усова Любовь
____________________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________                       
                                                           (выступление выпускников)
1. Мы благодарим выпускников за их теплые слова и в благодарность примите от нас 
    песню в исполнении Кати Павловской «Мой школьный Дон-Жуан»

                                      (Катя Павловская. Песня «Мой школьный Дон-Жуан»)

                                      (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Школа – это место, где всегда хорошо! Не обязательно сытно, комфортно, но   
    непременно хорошо!
2. Это есто, где твой разум и чувство нахоятся в постоянном и радостном напряении. Где  
    днем ждешь вечера, а засыпая хочешь, чтобы скорей наступило утро.
1. Здесь каждый, несмотря на возраст, чувствует себя школьником.
2. И в этом вы сейчас убедитесь. Самые почетные и уважаемые гости нашего праздника –   
    ветераны труда и войны. Но они молоды душой. Ведь девизом их жизни стали слова:  
   «Нам никогда не будет 60, лишь четыре раза по 15».
1. А представит нам наших ветеранов и расскажет о них Анна Ивановна Валюх! -    
    выпускница нашей школы, а сейчас учитель нашей школы.

                                   (выступление Валюх А.И. на фоне музыки)
                                   (песня в исполнении Касьяненко Игоря)

                                   (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

2. Дорогие ветераны!
    Мы хотим, чтобы на ваших лицах всегда играла улыбка, несмотря ни на какие  
    трудности.
    Ведь улыбка душу согревает. 
    Она всегда ломает первый лед. 
    Она людей и греет, и сближает,
    и красоту всем людям придает!
1. Так улыбайтесь же, друзья! Улыбайтесь вместе с Жук Денисом

                                    (выступление Дениса Жук)       

                                    (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Природа дальше крутит жизни пряжу
    И вертится времен веретено.
    И год за годом, век за веком
    Истории Пятнашки ткется волокно
2.	Пускай же ярко и на многие года сверкают звезды в созвездии Ностальжи.   
    Звезды, имена которых навсегда записаны в истории рождения школы № 15.


                       (музыка, зажигается буква «П»)


1. А наше космическое путешествие продолжается. 
2. Уважаемые пассажиры! Наш космолайнер прилижаетсяк одному из самых необычных 
    созвездий Пятнадцатой Галактики – созвездию Сюрпризов.

                                      (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)
2. Мне б в прекрасного мальчика снова  влюбиться,
    И тогда не страшны даже тысячи бед.
1. Мне бы в классной тиши вновь писать сочиненья,
    Мне б для вас все стихи прочитать у доски.
2. Мне б тихонько взглянуть в приоткрытые двери,
    Почему десять лет были так коротки?
1. Мне почему-то кажется, что подобные мысли посещали многих выпускников нашей 
    школы.
2. Сегодня, дорогие выпускники, у вас есть возможность оглянуться назад и вспомнить 
    события прошедших школьных лет.

                                            (демонстрируется фильм о школе)
1. Я думаю, что это только первая серия художественно-документального фильма 
    «Пятнашка».
2. И фильм этот многосерийный. Как Санта-Барбара!
1. Фильм-фильмом, а лучше о событиях тех времен расскажут нам очевидцы. На сцену   
    приглашается выпускница 70-х годов 
    Бойко Ирина Владимировна________

                                              (под музыку выходят выпускники)               
____________________________________________________________________________Рекуненко Людмила Леонидовна – преподаватель вокала факультета искусств СГПУ им.Макаренка. _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

                                              (выступление выпускников)

                                              (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)                               

1. 70-е годы славятся своими выпускниками. Особенно примечателен выпуск 1975 года.
    Чем же он славится?

2. Ну во-первых, среди выпускников этого года больше мальчишек, чем девченок. И 
    видел бы ты этих мальчишек. Знаешь, как их называют?
1. Очень интересно, как?
2. Летный выпуск, ведь большинство этих ребят поступили в летное училище.
1. Но я думаю, остальные выпускники были не хуже?
2. Конечно, нет! Ведь среди них и медалисты, и активисты. Да пусть они нам сами об  
    этом расскажут, ведь сегодня они тоже с нами.
1. Приветствуйте выпускников 1975 года:

                                              (под музыку выходят выпускники)

    - Сапич Вадим Иванович
    - Киричек Наталья Ивановна (Огневая)
    - Дружинин Александра Владимирович
    - Коропченко А
    - Яценко Сергея
                                                     (выступление выпускников)

1. Вспоминая 70-е года, сразу вспоминается одно имя – Инна Ивановна Килыб.
2. А с ее именем сразу приходят на ум следующие ассоциации – генератор идей, 
    творчество, вдохновение, заботливость, интеллигентность, доброжелательность
1. Инна Ивановна, примите от нас в знак искреннего признания эти цветы.

                                                      (под музыку вручают цветы)

2. ... а также танец в исполнении хореографического коллектива «Евроденс»

                                                      («Евроденс» танец)

                                                     (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Я думаю, что пора нам продолжить наше путешествие.
2. Я не против. Хочу лишь пожелать всем, не смотря на то, что созвездие «Сюрпризов» 
    мы покидаем, пусть они не покидают нас и радуют на протяжении всего путешествия.
1. А звезды в созвездии «Сюрпризов» пусть разгораются еще ярче. чтобы их свет был  
    веским доказательством того, что Пятнадцатая Галактика лучше всех.  

                                                (под музыку зажигается буква «Я»)

                                                (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Интересно, где мы сейчас находимся?
2. Да это же созвездие «Признаний». 80-е годы...
    ...мирное, счастливое время.
1. А как изменился наш город! Сколько новых, красивых зданий, архитектурных  
    ансамблей, цветов в летних парках и скверах.
2. Изменилась и школа. Во 2-й половине 80-х годов было достроено здание школы. В 
    строительстве принимали участие учителя и ученики школы. Много сил и энергии   
    отдала этой стройке директор школы Нагорная Вера Николаевна.
1. Вера Николаевна, примите от нас  искреннюю благодарность и цветы.

                                                 (под музыку вручают цветы) 

2.Для Вас в исполнении хореографического коллектива «Барвинок» танец «Гномики»

                                                 (хореограф.кол-в «Барвинок» - «Гномики»)
                                                 (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

2. Итог работы – это ведь ученики
    Ну и конечно же выпускники
    О сколько их из стен уж вышло
    Наверно сотни. Нет, пожалуй, больше будет!
    И каждый свою школу не забудет.
1. А некоторые выпускники так полюбили шум и гам школьных коридоров, что решили в 
    школу вернуться работать педагогами.
2. И сегодня в созвездии «Признаний» они откроют нам секрет – почему?
1.На сцену приглашаем под бурные аплодисменты бывших выпускников школы – 
   сегодняшних учителей.
                                               (под музыку выходят выпускники)
                                         (выступление учителей выпускников)
                                              (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Школа – такое место, за порогом которого остаются все жизненные будни. Тут живет 
    дух юности, романтики, оптимизма, надежды.
2. И  конечно чувство юмора. Каждый из вас может вспомнить множество смешных    
    историй.
1. А сколько ошибок и смешных перевертышей было в сочинениях.
2. Каких?
1. Да вот, например: «Юрий Гагарин был первым проходимцем в космосе».
2. Какими же вернулись к нам выпускники сегодня? Какими воспоминаниями с нами они  
    хотели бы поделиться?
1. На сцену приглашаем выпускников 198_ года

                                                (под музыку выходят выпускники)

    - Жмакин Андрей
    - Бойко Наталья

                                           ( выступление выпускников)

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

(на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

2. Между взрослостью и детством
    Нет мостов и сказок нет
    Остается нам наследство 
    Только память школьных лет.
1. Листая страницы прошлого, мы продолжаем наше путешествие и покидаем созвездие  
    «Признаний»
2. Но еще долго память о теплых словах выпускников будет согревать нас в дороге к 
    новым звездам.

                                                 (под музыку зажигается буква «Т») 
                                                 (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

2.Уважаемые пассажиры! Мы рады приветствовать вас в созвездии «Мечты».
1.  Современная женщина, современная женщина
Суетою замотана, но как прежде божественна!
Пусть немного усталая, но как прежде прекрасная!
До конца непонятная, никому неподвластная,

Современная женщина, современная женщина.
То грустна и задумчива, то светла и торжественна
Доказать ее слабости, побороть ее в дерзости
Зря мужчины стараются, понапрасну надеются.

Не похвалится силою, но на ней, тем не менее, - 
И заботы служебные и заботы семейные!
Все на свете познавшая, все невзгоды прошедшая, 
Остается загадкою современная женщина.

2. Вы наверное догадались, что речь идет о современной школе, современном   
    директоре..
1. Уважаемая  Раиса Вениаминовн, примите от своих учеников эти цветы и песню в  подарок.
                       (вручают цветы директору)
                 (песня в исполнении Алла, Олег Москаленко)
                                        (на фоне музыки слова выпускников)

1. Праздник продолжается и продолжается наше путешествие.
2. Все же большая у нас школьная семья
    Уж целый час поем ей дифирамбы
    А именам достойным нет конца
1. Как нет конца и поздравлениям от выпускников школы
2. Мы приглашаем на сцену выпускников 90-х годов:

                                      (под музыку выходят выпускники)

       - Мищенко Светлану
       - Бабанина Владимира

                                      (выступают выпускники)
                                     (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1.	А нам пора в путь к новым звездам.
2.	А на прощанье жителям созвездия «Мечта» хотим пожелать, чтобы все их мечты обязательно сбывались.

                                      (под музыку зажигается буква «Н»)

1.	А в подарок примите танцевальную композицию от хореографического коллектива
«Барвинок» - «Калинка»

               (хореогр.кол-в «Барвинок» - «Калинка»)     
                    (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

2.Скажи, ка Дима, ведь не даром
Герой из фильма «С легким паром»
Из бани прямиком
Не в дом врача или актрисы,
Приехал «под шафе», но чистый
Он в педагога дом.
1. Да, есть училки в наше время...
    Могучее, лихое пламя,
    Умны, как знатоки.
    Не сахар им достались доля,
    Зарплата – смех. Одна лишь воля!
    Не будь у них надежды боле,
    Ушли бы в челноки.
2. Но променять не каждый рад
    Ряд школьный на торговый ряд.
1. Именно у таких патриотов своего дела находимся мы в гостях в созвездии «Мастера»
2. Ведь очень верно кто – то определил, что самая лучшая професия на свете – быть 
    мастером своего дела.
1. Сейчас трудятся в нашей школе – настоящие мастера своего дела, которые отдают всю  
    душу этой трудной благородной професии.

2. В школе работают: 2 учителя методиста
                                     22 учителя имеют звание «старший учитель»
                                     32 учителя – отличники образования
                                     35 учителей высшей категории
1. О каждом из этих людей можно слагать поемы.
2. Но в рамках одного вечера это сделать невозможно.
1. И поэтому скажем лишь одно слово, но волшебное: «Спасибо!»
2 «Спасибо огромное, от всей души педагоги – мастера!»
1. Для вас песня в исполнении Павлушко Виолетты

                                  (Павлушко В.)
                              (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Кто славит школу? Ученик, Учитель
    И в этот вечер восхваляем их.
    Но признаем: никак не обойтись нам
    Без мастерства работников других.
2. Нам мудрость книг дает библиотекарь
    Ведет дела искусно секретарь
    Всегда был самым нужным человеком
    Наш электрик – плотник часто выручал.
1. Богини чистоты  нас какие!
    Былинки на пол не дадут упасть
    Ночью на вахте сторожа такие,
    Что не удастся что – то здесь украсть.
2. Добрые феи в школе – медсестры
    Их волнуют санврачей прогнозы.
    Чтоб вирус к нашим детям не пристал,
    Чтоб все легко перенесли морозы.
1. Достоин всех похвал наш лаборант.
    А завершает список комплементов
    Прославленный завхоз и комендант.
    Вы слышите сей гром аплодисментов?

                           (аплодисменты)
2. Огромное спасибо незаменимым и преданным служителям школы №15
1. Для вас и всех присутствующих в зале песня «Оксаны» в исполнении Ксении Яцуры

                        (Яцура Ксения   «песня Оксаны»)
                         (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Продлен наш перечень имен прекрасных
    Достойные возведены на пьедестал.
    Ваши усилия в работе не напрасны
    Вам благодарность объявляет зал.
2. Дорогие друзья, пусть благодаря вашим аплодисментам еще ярче горят звезды в
    созвездии настоящих Мастеров 15-й школы 

                            (под музыку загорается буква «А»)



1. Уважаемые пассажиры! Наш космолайнер приближается к одному из самых 
    необычных созвездий нашей Галактики – Золотому созвездию.
2. Золотому, потому-что там все из золота?
1. Почти, просто живут там золотые люди, настоящие умники и умницы.
2. Не пойму, о ком ты говоришь?
1. О наших медалистах. За 45 лет со дня рождения школа вырастила в своих стенах
                  - золотых и
                  - серебряных медалистов.
2. Давайте попросим подняться наших зубров науки и поприветствуем их  
    аплодисментами.

                           (аплодисменты)

1. Ты знаешь, для этих мужественных людей хотелось бы сделать что-то особенно 
    приятное.
2. Я думаю, таким приятным событием для них станет выступление Евгения Джулая - 

                           (песня Е.Джулая )

1. А медалисты ведь не единственные жители Золотого созвездия.
2. Правда?
1. Знаешь как называют в нашей школе выпускников 21 века?
2. Неужели золотыми? 
1. Именно так. И сегодня золотой выпуск снова в школе, на нашем празднике.
2. Приглашаем на сцену выпускников 21 века.

                           (под музыку выходят выпускники)    
                           (выступление выпускников) (песня Неживко, Сарбаш)

1. Теперь ты видишь, что не зря созвездие называется Золотым?
2. Я с тобой согласна, и мне очень жаль это яркое созвездие с его замечательными 
    жителями.
1. Но нам пора к новым звездам.
2. А если жители Золотого созвездия пришлись по душе и вам, уважаемые гости, то 
    одарите их на прощание громкими аплодисментами.

                             (под музыку зажигается буква «Ш»)
                             (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

2. Школе – 45 лет. За эти годы произошло в ее жизни много удивительных, прекрасных 
    событий.
1. Скажи, а тебе интересно, как сложится жизнь каждого из нас, скажем, еще через 10-15  
    лет?
2. Интересно, конечно. Но каждому из нас хочется пожелать ясной цели и достижения    
    этой цели. Пусть даже в начале пути вас постигнет неудача.
1. Первая неудача – еще не повод для отчаяния. История знала много примеров, когда 
    после настойчивой борьбы с обстоятельствами человек все же не достигал того, к чему   
    стремился. Вот, скажем, ты знаешь такого писателя – Корнея Ивановича Чуковского?
2. Конечно – он автор всем хорошо известных детских книг: «Мойдодыр», «Айболит»,
    «Муха-цокотуха» и многих других.


1. А ведь Корней Чуковский был в свое время исключен из гимназии по указу согласно   
    которому детям дворян нельзя было учиться рядом с «кухаркиными» детьми. 
    Но Чуковский самостоятельно изучил всю программу гимназии, сдал экзамены и получил   
    аттестат.
2. А я знаю такой пример. Известная танцовщица Айседора Дункан в молодости была до 
    того бедна, что не имела возможности покупать себе билет на конный автобус. Она   
    ежедневно ходила на работу пешком, проходя по 300 кварталов туда и обратно.
1. Так что не зря говорят: «Дорогу осилит идущий».
2. А я ведь знаю, зачем ты затеял этот разговор. Ведь мы, дорогие друзья, находимся в 
    притяжении созвездия «Талантов» - талантов интеллекта и творческих способностей.1. 1. Мы хотим поближе познакомить вас с жителями этого созвездия.
вставка______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________	

1. Мы по праву гордимся нашими талантливыми выпускниками.
2. И сегодняшние школьники продолжают их славный путь.
1. Что же, остается только пожелать, чтобы эта традиция продолжалась.
2. Мы не прощаемся,
    говорим мы вам до скорой встречи,
    жители созвездия «Талантов»

                                  (под музыку зажигается буква «К»)
                                  (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Жизнь не покажется штукой сложной,
    Когда опереться на друга можно, 
    И несмотря на все перемены,
    надежность ценилась в любое время.
2. Дорогие друзья, приветствуем вас в созвездии «Друзей».
1. А кто первый друзья у школы, которые помогают нам выстоять в это нелегкое время?
2. Конечно же – шефы, спонсоры, администрация городского образования, родители...
1. Да, мы по праву испытываем самые теплые чувства мы испытываем к тем, кто   
    помогал, помогает и, надеемся будет и помогать школе.
2. Пусть жизнь подтверждает библейскую истину:  да не оскудеет рука дающего.
1. Мы благодарны за помощь и поддержку:______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

2. Мы искренне желаем жителям созвездия «Друзей» процветания и успехов в работе.
1. Для вас драматический  коллектив «Арлекин» подготовил специальный номер – 
    сценка «Деньги».

                                     (театр «Арлекин», сценка «Деньги»)

1. Среди пассажиров нашего космолайнера тоже много друзей.
2. А я думаю, что все, кто собрались сегодня здесь – наши друзья.
1. И все они пришли поздравить школу с юбилеем.
2. Нас приветствует и поздравляет с праздником Детский дом семейного типа – 
    семья Москаленко, которая приготовила для нас свой сюрприз.

                                       (выступление семья Москаленко)
                                       (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)
                                       (на словах Ведущих выходят все участники концерта)

1. Всех друзей благодарим сердечно за участие,
    За доброту, признанье и дары.
    И от души желаем много счастья
    От всех учителей и детворы.
2. Дорогие друзья, я хочу, чтобы сейчас мы все вместе зажгли последнюю, самую яркую 
    звезду в Пятнадцатой Галактике – созвездие «Друзей».
1. В предвкушении этого торжественного события предоставляем слово очаровательному 
    капитану нашего космолайнера – Раисе Вениаминовне Замятиной.

                                         (выступает со словами благодарности директор школы)                                     
                                         (под музыку зажигается буква «А»)
                                         (на фоне музыки слова Ведущих)

1. Юбилей – не праздник старости,
    Пусть не чувствует сердце усталости.
    Это зрелость во всем и всегда,
    Это опыт большого труда.
2. Это возраст совсем небольшой,
    Если не стареть душой.
    Счастья всем вам полную чашу
    За любовь и отзывчивость Вашу!

                                      (Звучит финальная песня)
                   (при исполнении последнего куплета зажигаются бенгальские огни)                                      
                                       (конфетти)   (зажигается фейерверк)

      Во время фейерверка:
1. Продолжение следует,
    Еще не финал,
    За людей, школе преданных,
    Поднимаем бокал.
2. Продолжение следует,
    Мы снова в пути.
    Юбилей – лишь мгновение!
    Сколько их впереди.
Вместе: До новых встреч, дорогие друзья!

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

СЦЕНАРІЙ
ЮВІЛЕЮ ЗОШ 50-річчя (6.02.2010 року)

Фанфари

(Із входу в актовий зал заходять хлопець та дівчина, співають під гітару пісню «Изгиб гитары желтой», проходять через весь зал, виходять на сцену)

Изгиб гитары желтой ты обнимаешь нежно,
    Am         Dm       G7         C
Струна осколком эха пронзит тугую высь.
    A6 ( Gm ) A6      Dm          G7            C   
Качнется купол неба -- большой и звездноснежный,
      Dm           Am            E7        F (при повторе --Е7)
Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались.

Как отблеск от заката, костер меж сосен пляшет,
Ты что грустишь, бродяга? А,ну-ка улыбнись!
И кто-то очень близкий тебе тихонько скажет:
Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!

И все же с болью в горле мы тех сегодня вспомним,
Чьи имена как раны на сердце запеклись,--
Мечтами из и песнями мы каждый вдох наполним,
Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались!


(По закінченні пісні на сцені з’являються учасники драматичного театру «Арлекін»)
Сценка «Школа»

На сцену виходять Ведучі

1 Ведуча - Добрий вечір дорогі друзі!
2 Ведучий - Раді вас вітати у стінах рідної школи. Сьогодні ми зібралися на незвичайний урочистий  
      вечір, який присвячений 50-річчу рідної школи.
1 - Ми раді сьогодні вітати в цій залі всіх вчителів, які працювали в нашій школі. Випускників різних   
     років. Спасибі, що ви не забуваєте свою школу, прийшли, щоб зустрітися з шкільними друзями, 
     учителями. Сьогодні присутні в залі вчителі, які зустрічали вас багатьох, коли ви вперше 
     переступили поріг рідної школи, а також ті, хто 10 років вів вас по країні знань.
2 - Ми дякуємо також, всім почесним гостям, які прийшли до нас сьогодні на ювілей. Готуючись до 
     зустрічі з вами, ми прагнули, щоб в цей вечір передати всім вам все, що маємо в серці: любов, 
     вірність, тепло своєї душі.
1 – Так багато років.. Обличчя.. Обличчя..але ти, школо, пам’ятаєш усіх.
2 – Скуйовджених і охайних
1 – Веселих і сумних
2 – Ти – начало всіх начал
1 – Так будь же завжди благословенна! Нехай від споминів про тебе світлішають обличчя, 
      розгладжуються зморшки
Разом – Хай вічно звучать слова «Здрастуй, школо!»

(Номер худ.самод. - ВАЛЬС)
(Під час танцю на проекторі демонструються фото шкільного життя, школи)
1 – Сьогодні у нас незвичайне свято, свято дитинство і юності, день народження ніколи не старіючої 
      П’ятнашки.
2 – Школи, куди сходяться доріжки від наших домівок протягом 50 років.
1 – Нашій школі 50 років. Сьогодні особливе свято, якого немає в жодному календарі. На цьому святі 
      зустрічаються біль розлуки і світло надії, сум розставання і радість зустрічі.
2 – 50 літ! Багато це чи мало?
      Що було позаду і що чекає нас попереду, яка ти, школо, з чого починала своє існування, що було і є  
      цікавого в твоєму житті, про що ти мрієш і на що сподіваєшся... Давайте повернемось до історії, 
      адже саме вона дасть нам відповіді на ці запитання.

(На проекторі демонструється фільм про школу)

1 -  Давно все те було… Але його не забудеш, не викинеш із життя. Нехай сьогодні гордо височить  
      наша школа. Вона молода, повна сил. Школа хизується на всю околицю і саме не на ній, а на тій, 
      старенькій, що бачила все і пережила все, спиняється око наших вчителів та директорів які  
      працювали в ній.
2 - Сьогодні ми згадуємо тих вчителів, які довгий час були директорами нашої школи:

Це:  Перший директор – Олександр Ілліч Дериколенко. 
1 - Пильов Георгій Фадейович – що керував школою 17 років. 
2 - Чарівні жінки прийшли на зміну чоловікам -  Інна Іванівна Килиб та Віра 
      Миколаївна Нагорна. 
1 - Всі вони - чудові, хороші організатори, активні керівники

2 - І, нарешті, Раїса Веніамінівна Замятіна – очолює школу вже понад 20 років. Багато позитивних змін  
     у школі відбулося саме за її керівництва. Слово для привітання надається справжній господарці  
     нашого шкільного дому, директору школи Раїсі Веніамінівні.

(Привітання директора)

1 - Дорогі друзі. Наша школа – це наша історія. У неї велика педагогічна сім’я – наші наставники. Кому 
     завдячуємо тим, що шкільні традиції передаються із року в рік? Звичайно, нашим найстаршим і 
     наймудрішим учителям. Скільки дитячих сердець пройшло через їхні турботливі руки, скільки 
     широких шляхів відкрили ці люди для своїх вихованців.
2 - Шановні вчителі-ветерани: ________________________________________________________
     Щиро дякуємо вам за довгі роки сумлінної і відданої праці.

1 – Ця пісня вам у подарунок.

(Номер худ.самодіяльності – Тріо-Симонова, Синяговський, Динник?)

2 - Якось Цицерон розмірковував: Маючи поганих кравців, не матимемо гарного одягу, якщо погані                                                                                              пекарі – їстимемо сякий-такий хліб, якщо матимемо поганих вчителів, то не буде у нас майбутнього. У  нас буде майбутнє, бо у нас багато хороших вчителів. 
1 – І мабуть про наших вчителів написав цю гумореску Станіслав Реп’ях.






2 – Помер старий педагог,
      Розпрощався зі світом.
      І вирішив його Бог
      В пекло помістити
Там смола, киплять котли,
Там страшна парилка.
Та якось туди прийшли:
“Трапилась помилка! Вибачайте!
Вам в раю бути необхідно”,
Вчитель крикнув: “Ви мою
Киньте душу бідну!
Як тут добре, як тут мило,
Гарне все навколо...
І мені здається пекло 
Раєм після школи!”
1 - Це звичайно жарт. Але, як кажуть, в кожному жарті є доля правда. Можна тільки уявити, яка нелегка 
     вчительська доля. Тож для наших мужніх, відважних справжніх педагогів цей виступ від їх вдячних 
     учнів.

(Номер – Гімнастичний етюд «Пеппі-довга панчоха» - ?)

2 - Великий художник, великий учений, великий художник – це звучить гордо. Та майже непомітна, буденна та чи не  найголовніша робота – вчителя, вихователя. Саме цю професію здобуло _______ випускників нашої школи, які зараз працюють у різних куточках нашої Батьківщини. А дехто з випускників повернувся до рідної школи. Всього за 50 років у школі вчителем працювали 15 її учнів. 
1 - Ми запрошуємо на сцену вчителів-випускників нашої школи. 
(Виступ-привітання вчителів)
2 - Наш престижний навчальний заклад дав ґрунтовну освіту тисячам нашим славетним випускникам, адже школа не тільки навчає, вона дає людині можливість обрати собі шлях подальшого пошуку істини. Великий грецький філософ сказав: „Мудріший за все час, бо він все відкриває”. 

1 - Час відкрив і наших випускників, людей талановитих та обдарованих. За 50 років школа вивела у      світ декілька тисяч випускників. По-різному склалися їхні долі. Сиві професори, мудрі політики, чуйні лікарі, зірки естради не раз згадують про роки, проведені у рідній школі. 
2 – І із задоволенням відвідують школу у якості вже поважних гостей. Сьогодні на свято до нас завітали            наші зіркові випускники. Зустрічайте!
Всіх присутніх вітає піснею   випускник _____ року – Євген Радченко.
1 - Прийміть вітання від випускника ____ року _____________________________
2 - Ще зовсім недавно здається виступала ця дівчинка на шкільній сцені, а зараз про неї знає все місто і не тільки. Зустрічайте – Катя Павловська.
1 - Прийміть вітання від випускниці ____ року – Неживко Анни.


2 – Є в нашій школі ще одна дуже важлива посада. І хоча немає її у шкільному штаті, а все ж люди ці всі одинадцять років, поки навчаються діти, щедро віддають їм своє тепло і ласку, ведуть їх по шкільному життю, захищаючи від великих і малих незгод.
1 - Ці люди – батьки. І сьогодні ми хотіли б віддати їм належну шану і також привітати з ювілеєм школи. 
2 – Та подарувати пісню у виконанні нашого випускника – Євгена Джулай.
(Пісня у виконанні Євгена Джулай)
1 - Спливають роки ... А чи пам’ятаєте ви, шановні випускники, з якими портфеликами ходили тоді до школи, які проводились уроки, хто навчався разом з вами? Шкільні роки вам вирішили нагадати найвеселіші працівники школи – оргцентрівці.

(виступ)

1 - Приймаючи вітання, нам сьогодні хочеться сказати велике спасибі тим випускникам, батькам і просто друзям школи, завдяки чиїй допомозі ми маємо можливість зустрітись, згадати і відсвяткувати, хай і невеликий у масштабах Всесвіту , але ювілей. 50-річний ювілей нашої рідної школи. 
    І наша історія не закінчується. Наша школа одна із 13 тисяч шкіл України. І хочеться вірити, що вона  переживе ще не один ювілей. 
(Виходять дівчата з ансамблю «Елегія». Виконують пісню Вітер старі імена розвиває…»)
1 - Дорогі друзі! Сподіваємось, що ви пам'ятатимете й берегтимете все, що вам дала Берегиня-школа, що дала Берегиня-домівка. Пам’ятайте: історія вашого роду, вашої сім’ї, школи – частка історії нашої Батьківщини. 
2 - Шануючи минуле, творіть майбутнє.
Разом - На все добре і до нових зустрічей!

----------


## SvetaH

Вот когда нас приглашали на юбилей муз.школы. Мы были переодетыми детьми. Это было очень давно(2000г) поэтому не так современно. Но может кому пригодится. Тогда переделывали сами. И на какой мотив и что пели уже не помню. сохранились только слова.
                     ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ ДЕТЕЙ (т.е взрослых)  НА ЮБИЛЕЙ МУЗ.ШКОЛЫ.
1. По  секрету нам сказали, будет праздник здесь сейчас.
	Мы сюда бегом бежали, чтоб успеть поздравить вас.
2.Видимо на юбилей понаехало гостей.
3.Ну так скажем прямо, братцы, чем ещё им заниматься?
4.И у нас растут года, где работать нам тогда?
5.А ты что не видишь что ли? Ну конечно в этой школе.
1. А у них места есть тут?
2. Они ж на пенсию уйдут.
3. Да, сейчас у них в культуре – пренахальные натуры. Идти на отдых не хотят.
4.  Тише, они здесь сидят.
5.  Здесь у них все молодые и красивые такие.
1.  Что ни говори, а в школе – работёнка очень клёвая.
2.  Вот нашёл  куда попасть, у них там нечего украсть.
3.  Вася прав, сюда идут, так, как живота не рвут. Здесь и сухо и тепло, музыки всегда полно.
4.  А я скажу вам весть не новую, зарплата у них – хреновая. Инструменты, ноты – да, а в кармане – пустота.
5.  Есть у праздника мотив, чтоб собрать весь коллектив.
1.  Ой, получит эта кучка, после юбилея взбучку.
2.  За что?
3.  Нет денег на подарки, а у них в глазах гулянки.
4.  Ладно. Скоро подрастём, может быть  сюда придём.
5.  Кто занимается кадровым вопросом?
1.  Я слышала, что    ……………очка (имя  директора)       …………ва(фамилия).
2.  Может быть  дадим ей взятку?
3.  Она честна, ребятки.
      (И далее поют на мотив поздравление).

----------

Shusteer (26.09.2019)

----------


## proshka

Сценарий
              юбилейной программы «Дневник Отличника»,
                                                 посвященной 
                         55 летнему юбилею средней школы №2.

  Крыльцо школы, фойе 1-го этажа оформлено в соответствии с тематикой праздника и с первой минуты гости понимают, что им здесь рады. 
  Все помещения и рекреации, куда будут приглашены гости по пути следования в Зал торжества, оформлены печатными и художественно оформленными материалами, рассказывающими о событиях прошлой и настоящей жизни школы ( копии из листов классного журнала, где в списках учеников, один из гостей может найти свою фамилию; выписки из приказов и т.п.; фотографии, которые, могут рассказать о коллективе в обстановке внешкольного времени и т.п.) –«Юбилейный колейдоскоп»
 Зал торжества оформлен в стиле сценария.. Столики празднично оформлены . Один из стульев должен быть отмечен порядковым числом 55. 

Встреча и регистрация гостей: 
  В фойе первого этажа, гостей встречают представители школы, которые приветствуя гостей, просят их пройти процедуру регистрации. Особое внимание нужно обратить на фамилию гостя, который зарегистрируется под номером 55 и незаметно передать информацию ведущим, до начала праздника. 
  В одном из помещений (например, библиотека или музей) может   работать пресс-центр, в котором гости имеют возможность дать интервью, поделиться своими воспоминаниями и впечатлениями в Книге памяти, а также сделать памятные фотографии. 
  Для желающих предоставляется  свободная ( или в сопровождении) экскурсию по школе и в музей. 
 За 15 минут до начала праздника гости проходят в Зал торжества, у входа в который, их встречают распорядители, вручают памятные значки (брелки, символы) и знакомят с картой рассадки гостей.


 До начала праздника в зале звучит фоновая инструментальная музыка. На экране проекция «Юбилейная открытка».
В назначенное время  звучит фонограмма к началу праздника. 

 Выходят Ведущие.

Ведущая:   Добрый день, дорогие друзья! 
 Ведущий:  Здравствуйте!   

 Ведущая:   У нашей школы Юбилей-
                      Ей, Пятьдесят Пять лет.
                      Прекрасней, лучше и милей
                      На свете школы нет.

Ведущий:    С праздником, любимая школа! 
Ведущая:     С юбилеем, родная «Вторая»!
             (муз. отбивка. На экран проецируется здание школы)

Ведущий:   Школа в памяти каждого человека – это светлые классы, 
Ведущая:    Исписанная мелом доска, 
Ведущий:   Уроки и перемены, 
Ведущая:    Потерянный где-то дневник, 
Ведущий:    Родительские собрания, 
Ведущая:    Первая любовь… 
Ведущий:    А с чего же начинается школа? 
Ведущая:    Конечно, с Директора! Для открытия Юбилейной встречи, мы приглашаем к микрофону Заслуженного учителя Российской Федерации директора средней общеобразовательной школы ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
                                         (  Поздравление)

Ведущая:   Сегодня я нашла случайно
                    Среди альбомов, карт и книг
                    Сюда положенный нечаянно
                    Мой ученический дневник.
                    Его обложка пожелтела,
                    И надпись стерлась кое-где.
                    Но я с трудом прочесть сумела:
                    Вторая школа… 5-й "Д"…
                    Листаю… Каждая страница –
                    Не просто запись, а рассказ.
                    Здесь детства моего частицы,
                    Здесь каждый день и час.

Ведущий: Дневник ученика – это документ, который может рассказать об успехах и неудачах школьника. А, если бы у Школы был дневник, о чём бы он рассказал?

Ведущая:  Я думаю, он бы поведал  о годах и судьбах,  о расписании  жизней увлеченных и самоотверженных, об оценках за дела их доблестные, которые поставила  сама Жизнь.
Ведущий: Дорогие друзья, мы представляем вашему вниманию 
                     Юбилейный  «Дневник Отличника»!

( на экране - проекция обложки дневника, цифра 55, данные о школе, логотип).

Ведущая:  Две пятёрки на обложке, а за ними 55 лет - 55 вех!

Ведущий:  55 лет! Такой короткий отрезок для истории и такой длинный для человеческой судьбы. 

Ведущая:  55  лет, состоящие из уроков, перемен, четвертей и экзаменов.

Ведущий:  55  лет, пронзившие историю большой страны, которой уже нет на карте. 

Ведущая:  Ну, а школа? Она по-прежнему стоит в тени тополей и готова поведать нам свою непростую историю. 
                           ( демонстрация  слайд - фильма, и дежурная заставка) 

 Ведущая:     Часы отстукивают время,
                       Листая в памяти года.
                       Из многих судеб поколенья
                       Слагалась школьная судьба.
Ведущий:  Сегодня, в составе почетных гостей праздника,  учителя, отдавшие педагогической деятельности многие годы и, для которых история школы – это история их жизни.
Ведущая:   Они стали наставниками и друзьями сотням выпускников.
Ведущий: Они - гордость нашей школы.  

Ведущий:  Это наши учителя – ветераны:
 ( ведущие называют ФИО ветеранов, перечисляя их регалии. Вручаются цветы.)

Ведущая: От имени ветеранов-учителей школы слово предоставляется 
_____________________________________________________________
        (приветствие ветерана, который не  «уйдет в воспоминания» надолго)
                                  ( концертный номер )
 Ведущая: Школа гордится своим прошлым и своим настоящим. 
Ни одно десятилетие не проходило без новых достижений и успехов.

Ведущий: У нас в школе  работают Высококвалифицированные Учителя и Специалисты. И хотя, по возрасту, они самые разные, возникает чувство, что здесь работает одна молодежь.  Столько в них энергии, задора и новых идей! 

Ведущая: И в этом большая заслуга  директора школы ……………….. Умение видеть в людях творческое начало и профессионализм – помогло ей создать коллектив единомышленников.  

 Ведущий: Коллектив, который принимает поздравления с Юбилеем!

Ведущая: Я приглашаю к микрофону______________________________
  ( поздравление и награждение от Администрации города и Комитета образования)

Ведущий:  Сегодня учитель — в нашей стране не самая престижная и высокооплачиваемая профессия. Но, несмотря на это, каждый педагог втайне мечтает, чтобы самые талантливые ученики пошли по его стопам и продолжили начатое им дело. 

Ведущая: В нашей школе работает  18 учителей – выпускников школы разных лет.   После окончания высших учебных заведений они вернулись  в «родные стены».  
 Ведущий: Мы с удовольствием приглашаем к микрофону тех, кто когда- то пришел в нашу школу учеником, а спустя годы, вернулся в неё учителем.  
                ( творческое поздравление Учителей-выпускников)

Ведущая:  Отличная оценка в дневнике школьника – это результат совместного труда ученика, учителя и родителей.

Ведущий:  А отличная оценка в дневнике школы – это совместный труд и участие руководителей образования, педагогического коллектива, родителей  и, конечно, спонсоров. 

Ведущая:  И сегодня мы от всей души благодарим всех, кто помогает школе улучшать  материальную базу, внедрять новые технологии, приобретать современное оборудование и принимает участие в наших проектах. 

Ведущий: Мы говорим спасибо за_____________________ (то –то, того-то),
Ведущая: Мы выражаем благодарность________________ (тому-то, за то-то)           

Ведущий: Под ваши аплодисменты я приглашаю к микрофону ____________
                                   (поздравление от спонсоров)

Ведущая:  Дорогие друзья, сегодня в этот праздничный вечер, мы говорим слова признательности Родителям наших учеников. Неравнодушные и ответственные, талантливые и энергичные, они во главе с Советом нашей школы, решают  социально-значимые задачи, внедряют интересные проекты, участвуют в спортивных соревнованиях, акциях, праздниках, ярмарках.

Ведущий:   Мы приглашаем к микрофону председателя (члена) Совета учреждения нашей школы_____________________________________

                                                     ( Поздравление   ) 

 Ведущая: Чем славится  школа? В первую очередь, своими учениками.  И, если ученик состоялся как личность – это самая высокая награда и главная радость для учителя.
За эти годы наша школа выпустила_______ выпускников, и каждый класс, каждый выпуск был особенным. 
 (в этом месте можно сказать сколько за эти годы было медалистов, чемпионов, назвать тех, кем гордиться школа и т.п)

Ведущий: Учителя, сколько бы лет ни прошло, помнят всех  ребят по именам. А выпускники, уходя из школы, уносят в своей душе частичку огромного сердца учителя. Внимание на экран. 

                          ( демонстрация слайд - фильма « Выпускники»)

Ведущая: Дорогие друзья! Мы искренне рады тому, что снова в этих стенах собрались те, чьи звонкие голоса год, пять, десять или очень много лет назад наполняли жизнью нашу школу. 

Ведущий: Мы приветствуем на нашем празднике, выпускников ____года.

                     (перекличка выпусков по годам, тех, кто будет на празднике)

Ведущая: Заявку на поздравление в адрес любимой школы мы получили от ________________________________________________________________

                                   (поздравления выпускников)

Ведущий: Мы приглашаем к микрофону _______________________ 

                                          (поздравления выпускников)

Ведущая: Целый вечер ловлю себя на мысли: почему в жизни мы забываем многое, а вот свою школу, учителей, школьных друзей, первую двойку и пятерку помним всегда? 

Ведущий: Потому, что мы приходим в школу детьми, а уходим из нее уже взрослыми личностями. 

Ведущая: Потому, что в школе мы познаем первые победы и первые неудачи... 

Ведущий: Первых друзей и первую любовь... 

Ведущая: Потому, что школа для каждого из нас — наша большая семья! 

 Ведущий: А для кого-то школьная любовь имела продолжение. В счастливых семьях родились дети и,  надеемся, еще будут рождаться. Сегодня на нашем празднике супруги, которые нашли свою половинку не где-нибудь, а в нашей школе.   Мы приглашаем к микрофону_________________________________________________________
                                                         (поздравление)

Ведущая:  Между взрослостью и детством нет мостов и сказок нет, 
                   Остается нам в наследство только память школьных лет. 

Ведущий:  Школа в нашей жизни всегда. 
 Когда – то родители привели в школу нас, потом мы привели своих детей, а пройдет время, и мы придём в школу, уже со своими внуками.                     

Ведущая: Наша школа гордиться тем, что____ учеников нашей школы – это дети и внуки тех, кто здесь учился. 

Ведущий:   Дорогие друзья, сегодня  пришли поздравить юбиляров _________________________
                                             (поздравление от «Династии»)

Ведущая: Первой фразой "Маша ела кашу"
                  Открывались новые миры...
                  Подсчитать бы, сколько съела Маша,
                  Этой самой каши с той поры. 
                  Дважды два – нехитрая наука.
                  А ведь всем наукам голова!
                  Всё-то в жизни, вот какая штука,
                  Начиналось  с этих «2х2».

Ведущий: Обрати внимание, какая взаимосвязь сегодня между цифрами. Школе № 2  рожденной в 55-м исполнилось 55.

Ведущая: То есть у двойки - четыре Пятёрки  и  11 трудовых  Пятилеток. 

Ведущий:  Между прочим, древняя нумерология Востока основывается на числе 5 и выступает как основа моделирования мира.
Ведущая : А  для россиян   “5” со школьных лет – это высший уровень оценки, это - Пятиконечная звезда и порядковый номер самого красивого элемента.
Ведущий:   Можно вспомнить и дружеское “дай пять!”, и любимый объем “0,5”…  
Так что, при всем ироничном отношении к нумерологическим условностям,  чувствовать свою сопричастность к  55 ¬- летию школы и 55- летию родного города – большое, однако, везение, дорогие друзья. Значит, год будет успешным и счастливым!  

 Ведущая: И мы решили выяснить, кто же сегодня в этом зале станет обладателями приза  «5+5».

Ведущий: Внимание, вопрос! Чья дата рождения связана с цифрой 55, кто родился в 1955 году прошлого века и  присутствует на нашем вечере? Это…
                                             (вручается приз)

Ведущая: Я хочу пригласить на сцену человека, который сидит на счастливом стуле №55. 
Это- 
                                                 (вручается приз)

Ведущий: Под счастливым для сегодняшнего события номером 55 зарегистрировался
_______________________________________________________________
                                                    (вручается приз)

Ведущая: А для школы будет подарком поздравление   выпускников, которые  тоже имеют отношение к цифре 5. В этом году у них первый Пятилетний  юбилей выпуска! Мы приглашаем к микрофону Выпуск 2005 года!
                                  (выступление выпускников)

Ведущий: Дорогие друзья, сегодня в зале несколько поколений, причастных к истории нашей школы. Пройдут годы, и с этой сцены назовут новые имена тех, кто пока еще сидит за партой и даже не подозревает, что уготовлено им судьбой. Хотя, как знать?   

Ведущая: А давайте помечтаем вместе. Встречайте!  Будущее школы № 2! 
 Под музыку выходят первоклашки.

Первая:               Лучше нашей школы нет,
                              Это твердо знаем!
                              Наш запомните портрет.
                              Мы не подкачаем! 

Второй:               От  проекта «Новой школы»
                               У всех кругом голова.
                               Нам не страшно - мы готовы,
                               Только выучим слова.

Третья:                 Нужны образованию
                               Мониторинг знания,
                               Стандарты очень строгие,
                               И нанатехнологии.

Четвертый:         И инициативы,
                               Ещё интерактивы.
                               Нужна всем адаптация
                               И соцориентация.

Пятый:                 Модерни- ни-низация,
                               А так же аттестация.
                               Не будет экономии-
                               Пошлют на автономию.

Первая:                 Трудно мне пока понять
                               Как в Инновацию играть.
                               Но даже «бабушку ЕГЭ»,
                               Не боюсь я ни фегэ!

Второй:               Я решил, что мне учиться
                               Нужно только лишь на пять,
                               Чтоб Учитель мог гордиться,
                               И  доплаты получать.

Третья:                Пусть ещё я мало знаю
                               И мала как бусинка
                               После школы обещаю
                               Займу я место Фурсенко.


Четвертый:      Руководствуясь моментом,
                             Для Учительской казны  
                             Стать готов я президентом,
                             Только подтяну штаны! 

Пятый:              Быть на месте президента,
                            Это пустяково!
                            Ты попробуй поработать
                            Дядей Щербаковым!

Первая:              Ждать осталось вам немного.
                            Сможем школу мы прославить,
                            Но, не будьте слишком строги.

Вместе:             Чур, и двойки нам не ставить!

Ведущий: Аплодисменты «Великолепной пятёрке»!
           ( ребятишки под музыку и аплодисменты уходят)

Ведущая: Дорогие друзья,  две пятерки в дате нашей школы - словно отметки в дневнике прилежного ученика  за талант, отшлифованный неустанным трудом, за достижения и успехи, за терпение, понимание и любовь к своим ученикам.
Ведущий:  Сегодня  Ваши воспоминания дополнили «Дневник» школы – отличницы.  
Впереди новые экзамены и новые победы! И пусть в Дневнике жизни школы стоят только Отличные оценки!
Ведущая: Так живи же еще долго-долго, наша родная  Вторая! 
Ведущий: С  юбилеем тебя, любимая школа! 

Ведущая: Дорогие друзья, под ваши аплодисменты, мы приглашаем виновников сегодняшнего торжества на сценическую площадку!
     ( выход юбиляров, вынос торта, задувание свечей, исполнение гимна школы)

Ведущая: Дорогие друзья, закончилась торжественная часть нашего праздника. Через 15 минут мы продолжим нашу юбилейную встречу.

                                      Перерыв.

      ( столики сервируются для праздничного ужина)

----------

Geshka (07.11.2018), zemavokal (02.10.2017), Мэри Эл (23.09.2019)

----------


## Лорушка

У нас 40-летний юбилей школы делали в виде программы "Намедни". Соотносили события и жизнь школы. Ведущий был а-ля Парфенов и короткие видеосюжеты  о жизни страны и достижениях школы, учеников, учителей. Сценария у меня нет, тк только начала работать в тот год. Может, кому-нибудь понравится идея.

----------


## Fizihka

Это видео с праздника "День рождения школы"
http://school9.com.ua/shkolnoe-telev...shkole-56.html
Если надо есть сценарий с музыкальной частью.

----------


## Леди N

СПАСИБО- СПАСИБО- СПАСИБО))) ВСЕМ- ВСЕМ, ЧЬИ ЗАДУМКИ- ПРИДУМКИ И ТЕКСТЫ И СЦЕНАРИИ ПОЗВОЛИЛИ НАМ НАПИСАТЬ НАШ!!))

Сценарий  юбилейной программы,  посвященной 85 летнему юбилею Мисцевской основной школы №2. 24.10.2014.13часов

1.	ПРОЛОГ (текст ведущих + слайд- шоу «УЧИТЕЛЬ»+ песня «Сердце в 1000 свечей» )

Муз. фон.  № 1 «РАЙМОНД ПАУЛС. «ТЕАТР. ТЕМА»»….Слайды… 

-  Бог избрал несколько сынов человеческих, дал им Высшие Знания и отправил их учить людей.
-  Один при встрече с людьми всегда садился на возвышенность и направлял свой взгляд поверх голов в бесконечность. Народ слушал его, но чем-то холодным веяло от этого человека. Понятным было учение его, но оно не ложилось на сердце,,,,, и люди, послушав, расходились по своим делам. Не было у него ни учеников, ни последователей…
-  Второй учитель при встрече всегда гордо заявлял, что он – он всесилен и всемогущ, что он может дать глубокие знания, но его слова оставались всего лишь словами самоуверенного человека. Поэтому и он часто оставался в одиночестве, без учеников…

- Третий их брат был окружен всегда людьми, которые с упоением слушали его речи… Они преображались под его взглядом, становились грамотнее, мудрее, потому что Истинный наставник не возвеличивает себя перед своими учениками… Это Тот, кто с благоговением относится к своему делу. Истинный учитель знает, что сила его – в безмерной любви к своим воспитанникам, в горячем сердце, в котором как тысячи свечей светят чувства заботы, беспокойства, любви к детям. И это та сила, равной которой нет в мире.

Муз. фон.  № 2 Песня + танец «1000 свечей» 

1.Учить – не работа, Учитель – призванье лучшее на земле!
 И не за награды, и не за признаньем в школе Вы каждый день!
 И снова как прежде – уроки, тетрадки – некогда уставать!
 Работе любимой себя без остатка Вы будете отдавать!

 Припев:
 Пламенем любви Вы освещаете путь познания детей
 И горит любовь! Нет, не устанет сердце в тысячу свечей. 
 Пламенем любви Вы освещаете ориентиры всех путей.
 Не перегорит! Пообещайте нам, сердце в тысячу свечей.

 2. Не сладко бывает и обижаем мы вас вновь и вновь…
 Не помня обиды, Вы верите, знаете, что победит любовь.
 Расправь свои крылья, любимый учитель, ты лучший на земле!
 С улыбкой привычной шагни к нам навстречу и в новый день смелей!

 Припев: ПЛАМЕНЕМ ЛЮБВИ...
Муз. фон.  № 3 «ФАНФАРЫ ТОРЖЕСТВЕННЫЕ»

- Добрый день, уважаемые педагоги школы!
 Здравствуйте, педагоги – ветераны!

- Мы приветствуем почтенных и высоких гостей!
 Добрый вечер, дорогие родители!

- Здравствуйте, выпускники школы и ученики!
 Здравствуйте, все кто пришел к нам сегодня в гости!

- Начинаем торжество, посвященное…… юбилею муниципального бюджетного общеобразовательного учреждения «Мисцевская основная школа № 2» !

- 85 лет… Это не простой юбилей… Весомый… Важный…Объединяющий несколько поколений в одну большую семью..

- Школа… Невероятное количество знаний, напряженная работа пятиклассников, мудрая вальяжность старшеклассников и…робкие шаги малышей…

- 1 сентября… 1класс…Волнение…Волнение…Волнение… А еще надежда. Надежда, что не будет плохих оценок, что учитель будет добрый,.. а эта кнопка или маленький мальчик станут личностями.. Надежда на школу. А вернее на Учителей.

- С чего начинается школа?
- С Родины… Школа и Родина – абсолютно родственные понятия…


- То, о чем мы сейчас расскажем,
Все, как следует, знать должны,
Ведь история школы нашей –
Часть истории всей страны.


Показ кинофильма «МИСЦЕВСКАЯ ШКОЛА. ИСТОКИ…НАСТОЯЩЕЕ..»
В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА
- Школа…моя школа… Эти слова отзываются светлым чувством в душе каждого… Школа в нашей памяти - это светлые классы, исписанная мелом доска, потерянный где-то дневник, первая влюбленность, строгие учителя, родительские нотации…

- А как здорово звенел школьный звонок с последнего урока!  Книги летели в портфель, как птицы! В раздевалке толчея! Двери школы победно гремели салютом! Школьный двор оглашался радостными криками! Ура! Уроки кончились!

- …А на школьном дворе роняют листья тополя…разгуливают осенние ветра…озорно пробегают школьные годы…
- Школа живёт интересной, насыщенной жизнью…
 Муз. фон.  № 4 Фон «из кинофильма МЮНХАУЗЕН.ТЕМА»

2.	СЛОВО ДИРЕКТОРУ ШКОЛЫ- 

В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА


- За окном октябрь играет,..
 Стало веселей…
 Наша школа отмечает
 Славный юбилей!

  Ежедневно начинают
 День ученики…
 Тишину лишь нарушают
 Школьные звонки!


- А сегодня тишина особенная- юбилейная….но школьный звонок всё равно звучит…..и возвещает о начале торжественной церемонии ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ, НАГРАЖДЕНИЙ И ПРИЗНАНИЙ….

(ЗВОН КОЛОКОЛЬЧИКОМ)

Муз. фон.  № 5 «Виват король. ГВЕРДЦИТЕЛИ.»
ПОЗДРАВИТЕЛЬНАЯ РЕЧЬ ОТ депутата Московской областной Думы   ………………..
НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ  (4 ЧЕЛОВЕКА + ФОТО)

Муз. фон.  № 6 «ФАНФАРЫ. НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ»

*** В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА

- Школа всегда шла в ногу со временем. И какие бы задачи перед ней не ставились, достойно справлялись с ними.

-Призрачно все в этом мире бушующем,
 Кто- то сказал- «Век живи- век учись!
 Школа стоит между прошлым и будущим,
 Школой для нас называется жизнь.

Муз. фон.  №  7  «РОНДО- ВЕНЕЦИАНО»

3.	 ПОЗДРАВИТЕЛЬНАЯ РЕЧЬ ОТ начальника Управления образования НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ… 
  (4 ЧЕЛОВЕКА + ФОТО)
Муз. фон.  № 6 «ФАНФАРЫ. НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ»

... Что такое хорошо и что такое плохо в школе?

…..встретить директора на улице - Хорошо.

…... встретить его на улице во время уроков - Плохо.

…….. когда учитель заболел и не пришел в школу - ученикам Хорошо

…….. если он заболел, но в школу пришел – всем Плохо

……. увидеть председателя РАЙКОМА профсоюза с проверкой расходования   средств фонда доплат и надбавок – плохо

……... А увидеть Галину Петровну Бурову на нашей сцене с поздравлениями – это просто замечательно.

Муз. фон.  № 8 «ЛЮДИ, УЛЫБНИТЕСЬ МИРУ»
4.	ПОЗДРАВИТЕЛЬНАЯ РЕЧЬ ОТ ……(ПРЕДСЕДАТЕЛЬ РАЙКОМА ПРОФСОЮЗА)
Муз. фон.  № 6 «ФАНФАРЫ. НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ»

*** В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА

- Наверное, самое трудное в искусстве поздравления – сказать непременно важное и.. избежать банальностей... А для этого существует единственно верный  способ – говорить всё только от сердца…Да и как же может быть иначе.. в славный ..школьный юбилей…

Муз. фон.  № 9 «ОКОНЧЕН ШКОЛЬНЫЙ РОМАН»

5.	от имени ГЛАВЫ …….
*** В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА

Муз. фон.  № 10 «ФАНТАЗИИ ВЕСНУХИНА. КУДА УХОДИТ ДЕТСТВО.»

- Много ль известно вам мест, где случается чудо?..
 Мест, где творится история наша с тобой?..
 Здесь родились и рождаются лучшие люди,!!
 И называется всё это школой родной.
 Здесь в обозримом пространстве и вехи и даты.!!
 Здесь имена и событья, и судьбы людей,!
 Здесь и сейчас, а не где-нибудь, в прошлом, когда-то,--
 Место рожденья героев сегодняшних дней!

- Выпало нам быть творцами великих событий,!-
 Счастье растить города, и детей, и цветы,…
 В мире великих людей и великих открытий,,,
 В мире, где просто сбываются наши мечты.
Жизнь наша здесь началась, не закончена повесть,
Здесь ещё самые первые сказки живут-
 В школе, где все еще помнят про честь и про совесть,
 Где еще песни сегодня о главном поют.

- А ЕСЛИ ЗВУЧАТ ОНИ В ЧЕСТЬ СЛАВНОГО ЮБИЛЕЯ,,,, ТО ЭТО ЗНАЧИМО ВДВОЙНЕ….

Муз. Фон №11 «ОСЕННЯЯ МЕЛОДИЯ».  
7 . ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ…..
 ПРЕДСЕДАТЕЛЯ ……..

*** В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА

… За 85 лет судьба сводила школу с разными людьми, которые душой болели за ее успехи, помогали в трудные минуты, к ним всегда можно было обратиться за помощью и советом…

Муз. Фон № 12 «ТОРЖЕСТВЕННАЯ МУЗЫКА».  
8 . ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ…..
 начальника …………………

*** В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА

Школьный юбилей!.. 85 лет!.. Такой короткий отрезок для истории и такой длинный для человеческой судьбы. А у школы именно такая судьба- человеческая….поэтому и обращения к ней душевные и знаки препинания в них замечательные- не вопросительные- ВОСКЛИЦАТЕЛЬНЫЕ..

Муз. Фон № 13 «ОСЕННИЙ МАРАФОН».  
9 . ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ…..
начальника Куровского лесопункта 

Юбилейные поздравления продолжаются..
Муз. фон………… 

10. ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ…..**…..??

ТРЕК № 14   ТАНЕЦ  «черное и белое»

***  В ТИШИНЕ..БЕЗ МУЗЫКАЛЬНОГО ФОНА

- Мудрецы говорят, что существует 4 вида дружбы..
 Есть друзья, как пища — каждый день ты нуждаешься в них.
 Есть друзья, как лекарство, ищешь их, когда тебе плохо.
 Есть друзья, как болезнь, они сами ищут тебя…

-  Но есть такие друзья, как воздух — даже, если их не видно, они всегда с тобой.
…Они умеют радоваться твоим радостям…и  счастливы тем, что работают в лучшем в Московской области районе, который, по воле судьбы, объединил их в замечательную команду единомышленников…
   …и…ещё….одно важное дополнение…. Профессия учителя, а особенно директора школы, и …..это общепризнано,-  очень сложная, тяжелая и… где-то даже опасная. Поэтому ЕЮ и занимаются… женщины.

Муз. фон №   15 «ШКОЛЬНЫЙ ВАЛЬС»   А ЗАТЕМ   №   16 «РЫБНИКОВ. ВСТРЕЧА.»
•	ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЯ- ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ ОТ КОЛЛЕГ- ДИРЕКТОРОВ…….СМ  СЦЕНАРИЙ


????????????????????? Муз. Фон   № 17  «Зимняя вишня»
•	НИЗКО ПОКЛОНИТЬСЯ УЧИТЕЛЯМ- ВЕТЕРАНАМ

- Листая страницы школьной летописи, рассматривая старые фотографии, мы видим молодые энергичные лица учителей.

- Каким вдохновением сияют их глаза, какой жаждой объять необъятное! Мы листаем страницы и видим, как эти лица постепенно покрываются морщинками, а глаза становятся строже, а взгляд мудрее.

- Годы летят, стареют наши дорогие учителя, наши великие труженики. Один за другим оставляют они свой боевой пост, что бы, наконец, дать отдых своему беспокойному сердцу.

………КЛАВДИЯ КИРИЛЛОВНА ЗАВИВАЛКИНА

Муз. фон.  №  18 «ЗУРБАГАН»
*** ВЗЯТЬ В РУКИ ШКОЛЬНЫЙ ГЛОБУС И ПОКРУТИТЬ ЕГО

ГОВОРЯТ, ЧТО ДОТРОНУВШИСЬ до ШКОЛЬНОГО глобуса, учитель МОЖЕТ попасть в любую точку земли….. Потому что именно там.. в самых разных точках земли …живут и работают его  ученики… Они стали знающими людьми: врачами, музыкантами, геологами, педагогами, священнослужителями, философами- всех не перечесть. А самое главное- они всегда продолжаЮТ учиться…

И учитель всегда продолжает учиться и учить….РАЗУМНОМУ, ДОБРОМУ, ВЕЧНОМУ..

ГОВОРЯТ, ЧТО ДОТРОНУВШИСЬ до ШКОЛЬНОГО глобуса, учитель МОЖЕТ попасть в любую точку земли…..

ТАК в награду за мудрость, терпение и труд  БОГ исполнил его заветную мечту - путешествовать по земле. …ПУТЕШЕСТВОВАТЬ,, НО ВСЕГДА ВОЗВРАЩАТЬСЯ….ПУСТЬ И НЕ ЧАСТО,, НО ВОЗВРАЩАТЬСЯ…В ЛЮБИМУЮ ШКОЛУ…

*****Свободный микрофон учителям…когда-то в школе.. работавшим………

Муз. фон.  №  19 «РЫБНИКОВ. ЦВЕТЫ.»

- ШКОЛА ЮБИЛЕЙНАЯ…..НАРЯДНАЯ…ПАРАДНАЯ…ГОСТЕПРИИМНАЯ, КАК ВСЕГДА…МУДРАЯ, КАК УЧИТЕЛЬ,,,,НЕУГОМОННАЯ, КАК УЧЕНИКИ…..ВСЕГДА МОЛОДАЯ,,,,ХОТЯ СТОЛЬКО ЗА ПЛЕЧАМИ ЛЕТ, А ЗНАЧИТ СОБЫТИЙ, РАДОСТЕЙ, ПЕЧАЛЕЙ…ПАМЯТНЫХ ДАТ….

- ШКОЛА- ЮБИЛЯРЫНЯ….ОНА ПОМНИТ ВСЁ…..ПОМНИТ ВСЕХ…КОНЕЧНО, ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ЛЮДИ В ЭТО ВЕРЯТ И ЭТО ОСОЗНАЮТ…
- А ВЕРИТЕ ЛИ ВЫ, РЕБЯТА??.. знаете ли вы, что школа тоже умеет говорить, только очень тихо. … СЛЫШИТЕ??...Давайте сейчас прислушаемся к ней, и, может быть, мы услышим, что скажет она каждому …в этот день.

- Она скажет о своей БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ, О ТОМ, ЧТО ОЧЕНЬ ПРИВЯЗАНА КО ВСЕМ СВОИМ ЖИТЕЛЯМ…..НЕЗРИМЫМИ НИТЯМИ… КРЕПКО- НАКРЕПКО…
О ТОМ, ЧТО ОНА  МЕЧТАЕТ, ЧТОБЫ ЭТИ НИТИ СВЯЗЫВАЛИ ЕЁ- ШКОЛУ,,, ЕЁ УЧЕНИКОВ И ИХ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ ВСЕГДА- ВСЕГДА И КРЕПКО- КРЕПКО…

- ОДНАЖДЫ, ДАВ ПУТЁВКУ В ЖИЗНЬ СВОИМ ВЫПУСКНИКАМ, ОНА ВСЕГДА НЕЗРИМО БЫЛА С НИМИ, РАДУЯСЬ ИХ ПОБЕДАМ И СОЧУВСТВУЯ ПОРАЖЕНИЯМ…

- А ЕЩЁ ОНА СКАЖЕТ О ТОМ, ЧТО ОСОБЕННОЙ СЕРЕБРЯННОЙ  НИТЬЮ В ЕЁ ШКОЛЬНОМ СЕРДЦЕ ПРОХОДИТ ПАМЯТЬ О ТЕХ, КОГО РЯДОМ С НЕЙ УЖЕ НЕ БУДЕТ НИКОГДА,  КТО, ОСТАВИВ СВОЙ ПАМЯТНЫЙ СЛЕД В ИСТОРИИ ШКОЛЫ, НИКОГДА НЕ СМОЖЕТ В НЕЁ ВЕРНУТЬСЯ… НИ В ШКОЛЬНЫЙ ЮБИЛЕЙ, НИ 1 СЕНТЯБРЯ, НИ В ДЕНЬ УЧИТЕЛЯ….

- ТАК ПУСТЬ ЖЕ В СВЕТЛЫЙ И РАДОСТНЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК ЮБИЛЕЯ ШКОЛЫ…
В СЕРДЦЕ КАЖДОГО ИЗ НАС, ТАК ЖЕ, КАК И В СЕРДЦЕ НАШЕЙ ШКОЛЫ, ОТЗОВЁТСЯ СВЕТЛОЙ ПАМЯТЬЮ МИНУТА ГРУСТИ… ПО ТЕМ, КОГО С НАМИ НЕТ…

Муз. Фон тише…..громче….

Муз. Фон  № 20 ТАНЕЦ «ВАЛЬС- БОСТОН»

Муз. Фон № 21   «КУДА УХОДИТ ДЕТСТВО».
ЗАТЕМ МУЗ ФОН №  22  «УВЕРТЮРА. ДОЖИВЁМ ДО ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИКА.» 

•	ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ ВЫПУСКНИКОВ ШКОЛЫ..


- То было много лет назад.
Я тоже в первый раз
С толпою сверстников – ребят
Явился в первый класс.

- Умчались школьные года,
 И не догонишь их.


 Но я встречаю иногда 
 Товарищей своих.

- Мы стали взрослыми теперь,
Нам детства не вернуть.
Нам школа в жизнь открыла дверь
И указала путь.



- Но провожая в школьный класс
 Теперь своих детей,

-  Мы вспоминаем каждый раз
 О юности своей.

-  О нашей школе дорогой,
 О классе в три окна…

-  На свете не было такой
 Хорошей, как она.


- Когда- то давно, много- много лет назад мы тоже заканчивали нашу школу..

- Принимай, родная школа, благодарности от своих выпускников 1971- го

- 1986-го, ,,,,,,,,,,,- 1987- го,,,,,,,,,,,,,,- 1989-ГО  ГОДА ВЫПУСКА

- Сколько сегодня радости, волнения, неожиданных встреч, улыбок, цветов, добрых слов  и  пожеланий... 

- Как нужны нам такие встречи! Ведь школа остаётся в памяти человека навсегда...  

- Приятно  видеть  в здравии тех  учителей, которые  учили нас, уроки которых мы запомнили на всю жизнь!

- Юбилей родной школы.. Есть в этом празднике неповторимая прелесть, потому что он позволяет каждому, кто причастен к нему,  приподняться над повседневностью, оглянуться назад и задать  себе вопрос: Какие они были, эти годы?

-  Также как и нас, школа  учила и учит  наших детей жить, писать, считать, любить, дружить… 

- 85 лет нашей школе…Скольких учеников выпустила она во взрослую жизнь! 

- У всех  бывших выпускников школы своя биография и своя судьба. Выпускники разлетаются по свету, обретают профессию и твёрдо стоят на ногах …

- А наши учителя ? Они по прежнему делают свою нужную работу,
 врастая душой и сердцем в новые школьные поколения. И в этом смысле так похожи их судьбы!

- УЧИТЕЛЬ - это профессия от Бога. Все остальные профессии - от УЧИТЕЛЯ! 

- Как ты думаешь, чем педагог отличается от других людей?

- Учитель умеет видеть то, что не увидели другие… Слышать то, что не услышали другие… Понять то, что не поняли другие.

 - Педагоги – самые талантливые люди… И неповторимые !!

 -  Быть педагогами,… И жить, любя,…….. Светить.. И озаряться этим светом,
 И тратить целый век себя-  ……. Такая честь в призванье этом!

- ДА, И .. ПОЭТОМУ ХОЧЕТСЯ ИХ ПО- ОСОБЕННОМУ ОТБЛАГОДАРИТЬ…..МЫ ХОТИМ РАССКАЗАТЬ ВСЕМ ПРИСУТСТВУЮЩИМ ПРИТЧУ… ИТАК,,,,…

- РОДИТЕЛИ ВЫБРАЛИ ДЛЯ СЫНА ЛУЧШЕГО УЧИТЕЛЯ…

-  Утром дед повел внука в школу…. Когда ДЕД И ВНУК вошли во двор, их окружили дети.

 - Какой смешной старик! – засмеялся один мальчик.
    «Эй, маленький толстяк,» – скорчил рожицу другой.

- Дети кричали и скакали вокруг деда и внука. Тут учитель позвонил в колокольчик, объявляя начало урока, и дети убежали. 

- Дедушка решительно взял внука за руку и вышел на улицу….. «Я не пойду в школу? – спросил внук.

 - Пойдешь, но не в эту, – спокойно ответил дед. – Я сам найду тебе школу…Дед отвел внука домой, а сам пошел искать лучшего учителя. 

- Увидев какую-нибудь школу, дед заходил во двор и ждал, когда учитель отпустит детей на перерыв…. В некоторых школах дети не обращали на старика внимания, в других – дразнили его…. Дед молча поворачивался и уходил.

 - Наконец, он вошел в крохотный дворик маленькой школы и устало прислонился к ограде. …Зазвенел звонок, и дети высыпали во двор.

- Дедушка, вам плохо, принести воды? – послышался голосок.
  «У нас во дворе есть скамейка, садитесь, пожалуйста,» – предложил один мальчик.
 « Хотите, я позову учителя?» – спросил другой ребенок.

- Вскоре во двор вышел учитель детей... Дед поздоровался и сказал:  «Наконец, я нашел лучшую школу для моего внука.»……..  «Вы ошибаетесь, дедушка, наша школа не лучшая. Она маленькая и тесная.»

- ПУСТЬ МАЛЕНЬКАЯ, ПУСТЬ ТЕСНАЯ….НО ИМЕННО В НЕЙ Я НАШЁЛ ЛУЧШЕГО УЧИТЕЛЯ..

 - Почему Вы ТАК думаете,?......  «По ученикам узнают учителей,» – ответил МУДРЫЙ дед…..И ТОГДА УЧИТЕЛЬ ПОЧУВСТВОВАЛ,  ЧТО У НЕГО ВЫРАСТАЮТ КРЫЛЬЯ…

-  За тех, кто приручен бываем мы в ответе…
 Бывает счастлив тот, кто счастье раздает 
 Быть домом для сердец, что подарили дети 
 Быть лестницей для них, что к солнцу приведет 

-  Открытой дверью быть идущему навстречу
 Сияющим окном… Да не погаснет свет!
 Пусть тысячи забот упали вам на плечи 
 Профессии такой прекрасней в мире нет!

-  Низкий поклон и огромная признательность от выпускников школы всех поколений  замечательным педагогам Мисцевской школы № 2,  отдавшим своей работе многие-многие годы жизни.

!!!!!Свободный микрофон для выпускников с подарками,,,,,, то есть….

Сегодня в зрительном зале присутствуют особенные ученики- уже давно они называют себя выпускниками…

Какие бы пути- дороги ОНИ не выбрали , КАЖДЫЙ АБСОЛЮТНО ТОЧНО ЗНАЕТ, что  есть В ИХ ЖИЗНИ ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНОЕ ОБЩЕЕ… --- перекресток семи дорог - родная школа!!! Ведь именно отсюда держит начало ИХ взрослая самостоятельная жизнь. Так пусть на этом перекрестке еще много лет  будут собираться усталые путники - ее выпускники!

Фоном звучит № 23  « Перекресток семи дорог»

Прошу вас собраться вместе и крепко обняться.
!!!!!Свободный микрофон для выпускников с подарками!!!

----------

Geshka (07.11.2018), Кoshka-мр-р (06.08.2016)

----------


## Леди N

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ.....

Муз. фон.  № 24  «ВАМ И НЕ СНИЛОСЬ»  


Взрослые! Если грустите, 
 Кошки скребут на душе –
 Детство в аптеке спросите: 
 В капельках или в драже.
 Пару цветных витаминок, 
 Капелек с сахаром пятъ –
 И босиком без ботинок 
 Прямо по лужам гулять.
 В ваших глазах отразится 
 Небо такой синевы... 
 Солнцем, травинкой и птицей 
 Будто бы станете вы.
 Снова деревья большие, 
 Хочется петь и играть! 
 ...Может, вы даже решите 
 Больше детей не ругать?

 Детства волшебное царство –
 Радость весёлых проказ... 
 Жаль, что про чудо-лекарство 
 Мамы не знают пока.

 Но не беда! Слава Богу, 
 Вместо чудесных затей 
 Взрослым придут на подмогу 
 Смех и улыбки детей!


ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ УЧЕНИКОВ ШКОЛЫ «ОТ МАРГАРИТЫ БОРИСОВНЫ» Муз. фон.  № 25  «Я, ТЫ, ОН, ОНА..»

Дружный, сплочённый, весёлый класс – это мечта любого педагога. В таком классе и атмосфера теплее, и успеваемость выше. ….и тогда школа становится родным домом, в котором хочется учитЬся и об этом петь.

•	ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ УЧЕНИКОВ ШКОЛЫ «ОТ ОЛЬГИ ВАСИЛЬЕВНЫ »- С ПЕСНЕЙ «НАШ ДОМ» Муз. Фон № 26


Дорог на белом свете очень много,
 Свою найти – труднее во сто раз.
 Ребёнок с детства отправляется в дорогу,
 Ничто не спрячется от юных жадных глаз.
 Он хочет всё попробовать, потрогать,-
 Талантлива наивная душа,
 Но есть талант, который дан от Бога,
 Что ждёт уже прозрения малыша.
 Талант развить – задача не из лёгких.
 Для этого нужны учителя.
 Вы доведёте до вершин высоких
 Начав образование с нуля.
 И музыке, и спорту, и науке,
 Поэзии – всему, что можно дать,
 Научите, вложив в сердца и руки
 И знание, и технику, и страсть.
 Благодаря лишь вашему уменью,
 Терпению, любви, – из века в век -
 Рождается на свете новый гений,
 Талант, или хороший человек.


•	ФИЛЬМ==УСПЕХИ И ДОСТИЖЕНИЯ ПОСЛ ЛЕТ==

Блок школа- именинница (кульминация)

ФОН №  27   Звучит шум вертолёта

СЛЫШИТЕ---Вот уже  летит к НАМ друг-волшебник в голубом вертолёте…ПОЧЕМУ…спросите вы? Да ПОТОМУ, что сегодня День рожденья! ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ МИСЦЕВСКОЙ ШКОЛЫ! 

ПОЭТОМУ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТ НАШУ ПРОГРАММУ ВСЕОБЩЕЕ ЛИКОВАНИЕ…ПО СЛУЧАЮ ИМЕНИН…

Фон №  28 «ПО СЕМЕЙНЫМ ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВАМ» 
Активизация –  «Ликование»
(ЗДЕСЬ ПРОПИСЫВАТЬ ВСЁ НЕ ИМЕЮ ПРАВА- ЭТО АВТОРСКАЯ ШТУЧКА ИРИНЫ ОКРЫЛЁННОЙ И ЛЮДМИЛЫ САДКОВОЙ)

** !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Финальный момент "Красной нитью"

…Заканчивается ТОРЖЕСТВО ШКОЛЫ- ИМЕНИННИЦЫ…. УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ВИНОВНИКИ ТОРЖЕСТВА,  оглянитесь вокруг и.. запомните друг друга такими- весёлыми, радостными и счастливыми. ….На Руси о самых близких и дорогих людях говорят "Прошёл по жизни красной нитью"...ЭТО ПРО ВАС…..ПРО ВСЕХ ВАС…..ЭТО ВЫ прошли по жизни друг друга красной нитью..

ИМЕННО ПОЭТОМУ ... В РУКАХ ЛИДИИ ТИМОФЕЕВНЫ – АЛАЯ  ЛЕНТА…- СИМВОЛ ТОЙ САМОЙ НЕЗРИМО- ВИДИМОЙ…..ТАК ВОЗЬМИТЕ И ВЫ В СВОЮ ЛАДОНЬ ЭТУ НИТЬ….И ПУСТЬ ОНА ОБЪЕДИНИТ ВСЕХ  ВАС….

ВОТ ТАКАЯ ШКОЛЬНАЯ ЗАДАЧА….А РЕШЕНИЕМ,, ТО ЕСТЬ РЕЗУЛЬТАТОМ ЭТОЙ ЗАДАЧИ БУДЕТ ПАМЯТНОЕ ФОТО….ДЛЯ МИСЦЕВСКОЙ ШКОЛЫ……ПО ПОВОДУ ЮБИЛЕЯ….

Фон №  29 «ШКОЛЬНОЕ ОКНО»

ФОТО- 1-Я ЛИНЕЙКА СИДИТ;;; 2-Я СТОИТ;;;;3-Я – НА СКАМЕЙКУ ВСТАЛА

Звучит  № 30 «До свиданья наш ласковый мишка»  

МОМЕНТ РАССТАВАНИЯ….РАССТАЮТСЯ ДРУЗЬЯ….РАССТАЮТСЯ С НАДЕЖДОЙ НА НОВУЮ ВСТРЕЧУ….КАКОЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОЕ ОБЩЕЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ…..А ЧТОБЫ ЖЕЛАНИЕ ИСПОЛНИЛОСЬ,,,, ЕГО ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО НУЖНО ЗАГАДАТЬ….ТАК ВОЗЬМИТЕ ЖЕ В РУКИ эти шары и НАШЕПЧИТЕ ИМ ВАШИ пожелания.  НО ПРЕЖДЕ…не забудьте оглянуться назад… На то, что до боли знакомо и привычно.
Позади то, что будет с вами всегда. .. В вашем сердце, в ваших воспоминаниях и памяти. А ВПЕРЕДИ- ИСПОЛНЕНИЕ МЕЧТЫ И РАДОСТЬ НОВЫХ ВСТРЕЧ!!  ТАК вперёд!!.. НАВСТРЕЧУ МЕЧТЕ!!!

ВСЕ ВЫХОДЯТ НА УЛИЦУ- ОТПУСКАЮТ ШАРИКИ В НЕБО- «ПО ОБЩЕЙ КОМАНДЕ»

…И …..  Э Т О – Ф И Н А Л…. ТРЕК № 31



МАТЕРИАЛЫ «НА ВСЯКИЙ СЛУЧАЙ»

**Посмотрите друг на друга- на тех, кому вы благодарны…

** ПОДНИМИТЕСЬ ВЫПУСКНИКИ РАЗНЫХ ЛЕТ- ГРУСТЬ ТЕХ, КТО НЕ ВСТАЛ- А КАКОГО ГОДА ВЫПУСКА ВЫ???

** ????? Самое благое поприще — служение добру и правде;
Самые святые понятия — мама, отчий дом, Родина;
-Самая верная дорога — дорога честного труда,
-Самое значительное дело — то, которое ты сам выбрал и которому предан;
-Самый мужественный поступок — признание собственных ошибок;
- Самая прочная жизненная опора — знания. 
-  Школа… ВЫПУСКНИКИ ПОКИДАЮТ ЕЁ, чтобы преумножить ее славу. Им
- Пусть же всегда согревает людей  память о прекрасном союзе, который "как душа неразделим и вечен", союзе школьных друзей. 
Школьный корабль не бывает причаленным
 Сколько б не минуло зим или лет, 
 Но продолжается дальнее плаванье 
 И продолжается твой кругосвет .
 Даже однажды сошедшие на берег
 Держат корабль на полном ходу.
  Пишут страницы истории главные
 Славой шумят в человечьем саду .

 Пусть продолжается сада цветение
 Пусть продолжаются школьные дни 
 Объединяясь, твои поколения ,
 Будут примером прекрасной семьи!

----------

Geshka (07.11.2018)

----------


## Линдстедт

Сценарий проведения торжественной программы,
посвящённой 75-летию МБОУ СОШ № 95

сборка  из   материалов  форумов.  Спасибо всем,  кто  публиковал  свои  сценарии по  этой  теме!

прод-ть  праздника- 1ч30мин

(фонограмма   школьного  звонка, на  сцене  Ведущая и  первоклассница  Вика, текст  стихов разбит  на  двоих  )
Так тянется к теплу, добру и свету –
Души ребёнка трепетный росток!
Средь непогод житейских путь к расцвету 
И труден, и тревожен,  и далёк…

Но сердце юное не знает зла и скуки
И тонет мир в распахнутых глазах…
И детские доверчивые руки
Сжимает школа бережно в руках.

Ведущий: Добрый вечер, уважаемые педагоги, ветераны и выпускники всех лет, учившиеся недавно или много лет назад! Мы рады приветствовать в этом зале всех, кто помнит и знает о 75-летии  школы 95!( Фанфары)
 Не мысля гордый свет забавить,
Всем сердцем школу возлюбя,
Здесь собралась ее поздравить
Большая дружная семья.
Не будем льстить,   играть, лукавить,
А вместе, правду не тая,
Мы постараемся представить
путь  школы,  путь от "А" до "Я".( показывает  буквы А и Я)
Много  ль  известно  вам  мест,  где  случается  чудо?..
Мест, где  творится  история  наша  с  тобой?
Здесь  родились  и  рождаются  лучшие  люди
И  называется  всё   это  школой  родной.

Ребенок. Жизнь  моя  здесь  началась, 
 сочиняется  яркая   повесть
Я.  Вместе  с  тобой интересные  сказки  живут
В  школе,  где  всё  ещё  помнят  про  честь  и  про  совесть
Где  очень  добрые,  светлые  песни  поют.

Поет  школьная  вокальная  группа нашей   школы………………

Ребенок. Семь  десятков  и  пять -  это  дата
Встреча  старых и  новых  друзей
Всё  с  нуля  начиналось  когда-то
А  сегодня -  такой  юбилей!

То,  о  чем  мы  сейчас  расскажем,
Все,  как  следует,  знать  должны,
Ведь  история    школы  нашей-
Часть  истории  всей  страны.

Ведущий:. Построенная  в далёком уже 1939 году,   наша   95  школа была в посёлке третьего лесозавода единственным каменным зданием, и с ней связывали самые радужные надежды на будущее сотни учеников тех лет. Она оправдала эти надежды и прожила интересной и насыщенной жизнью все 75 лет до сегодняшнего дня.

Начинается презентация о школе.
В год юбилея Великой Победы нельзя не вспомнить тех, кто прямо со школьной скамьи уходил на фронт защищать нашу Родину, и о тех, кто, оставаясь дома, свои силы отдал помощи фронту. Невозможно назвать всех, кто воевал и трудился для победы, но ежедневно об их воинских и трудовых подвигах нам напоминают и мемориальные доски, установленные на школьном крыльце, и материалы музея истории школы. Пётр Георгиевич Лушев – кто из жителей микрорайона не знает этого имени? Генерал армии, заместитель министра обороны СССР, Герой Советского Союза, он начинал свой путь в 95 школе. Военные действия на территории нашего государства ведутся  и  по сей день, и выпускники последних лет продолжают защищать своё Отечество. И так же геройски, как это делали их деды и прадеды. Учились в 95 школе и погибли при выполнении воинского долга …………………В  память  о  выпускниках,  защитниках   Отечества  эта  танцевальная  сюита «Воспоминание»  в   исполнении    хореографической  

В.  На  Кавказе  есть  поверье: время,   проведенное  с  гостями,  не   зачитывается  в  возраст.  Так  пусть  в  нашем  зале  сейчас  раздастся  гром  аплодисментов за  дорогих  гостей,  которые  сохраняют  нашу  молодость. На сцену приглашаются представители департамента  образования мэрии  .……………….  (и   др.офиц. лица)

Дорогие  друзья,  все,  кто  желает  продлить  нашу  молодость,  у вас  будет  такая  возможность.  После  основной  программы   все  педагоги  останутся    в  зале  и  послушают   всех,  кто   осмелиться  выйти к «свободному»  микрофону.
А  я  продолжаю  Виктории  рассказывать    о  нашей  школе.
Мирное время тоже давало возможность совершать подвиги, в первую очередь трудовые. Вика,  ты  что  представляешь ,  когда  я  произношу  «Трудовой  подвиг» ??. Именно   подвигом  можно   назвать те достижения, которых добились учащиеся 50 годов под руководством …….: огромные пришкольные территории, засаженные всевозможными овощами,
 золотые медали, полученные на московской выставке за отдельные выращенные экземпляры, 
звание лучшего в городе кабинета биологии и 
присвоение школе имени Ивана  Владимировича  Мичурина.

А  еще   крепко стоять на ногах 95 школе много лет помогал Лесозавод № 3. Сотни учащихся уходили  работать  на  комбинат, окончив школу и училище, летом все школьники проходили   на  ЛДК  практику,   За  очень  ощутимую  материальную   и  такую  нужную  шефскую   поддержку хочется  и  сегодня  произнести  слова  благодарности.  Я  уверенна,  что  в  зале  достаточно  людей, шефствовавших над  нашей  школой.  Спасибо! 
Для  вас  танец в  исполнении  ансамбля  «Дружба» -  «За  околицей»

Лучшим доказательством качества образования, полученного в 95 школе, является большое количество учеников, имеющих золотую или серебряную медаль за особые успехи в обучении.  
Вика,  как  ты  думаешь  за  75  лет  сколько  школа  выпустила  медалистов?
 Число их теперь уже более ста!  102(список на слайде.  Поднять   всех  медалистов)
Виктория, хочешь  увидеть  всех  медалистов? Я  прошу  их подняться… мы  сейчас  всем  медалистам   подарим  очень  красивый  танец.  Но  я  хочу обратить и  твоё  внимание  и  внимание  всех  гостей,  что  во  всех  номерах  заняты  учащиеся  нашей  школы,  и  возможно  среди  танцующих  будущие  медалисты.
  «Цветение  сакуры» (Гефест, 10ч)  )

Часы  отстукивают  время
Листая  в  памяти  года
Из  многих  судеб  поколенья
Слагалась  школьная  судьба
История школы, как и история страны, как и история семьи, - это величайшая ценность, и забвение этой истории было бы непростительной ошибкой любого поколения. К счастью, этого не случилось с нашей школой.  Виктория, а  почему??? (  есть  музей)  Во  первых   в  нашей  школе   всегда находились люди, относящиеся к делу сохранения истории школы очень ответственно и даже трепетно. Основателем  школьного  музея стала …которая провела огромную работу по сбору  музейных экспонатов и популяризации истории школы. Второе  дыхание  и  новое  лицо  музей  обрел  при  …
Неоценимую помощь в организации патриотической работы много лет оказывает нам ….,  наш   выпускник, член Союза журналистов России. Среди множества книг, посвящённых истории лесозавода, микрорайона и Великой Отечественной войны есть особенно ценная для нас – «Школьные годы чудесные», летопись  жизни  педагогического  и     ученического    коллективов   в фотографиях и документах.
75  лет!  Такой  короткий  отрезок   для  истории  и  такой  длинный  для  человеческой  судьбы.  А   у  нашей  школы  именно  такая    судьба -  человеческая,…  поэтому  хочется,  чтоб  и  песни  сегодня  звучали  душевные,  напоминающие  о  прекрасной  поре,  когда  наши  ученики  росли    вместе  с  тополями,  которые  до  сих  пор  шумят  возле  нашей    школы
песня «Тополя»
Ведущий:  Вика,  а  ты  знаешь  как  называют  людей, которые  много  лет  прожили  на  земле?   Старожилы,  долгожители. И  среди  учителей,  сидящих   в  этом  зале, есть    много  долгожителей,  которые  большую  часть  своей   жизни  отдали    работе  в  нашей  школе.  А  ещё  их  называют  ветераны педагогического труда, великие труженики, один за одним оставляющие свой пост, чтобы дать, наконец отдых беспокойному сердцу. Наши уважаемые ветераны! Мы вас   помним, мы вами гордимся, мы вас любим, мы за вас переживаем! Поднимитесь, пожалуйста,  Вам   аплодисменты  от   благодарных   выпускников  и   цветы  за   самоотверженное  отношение   к своей работе .
Призрачно все в  этом  мире бушующем
Кто-то  сказал; «Век  живи - век  учись!»
Школа  стоит  между  прошлым  и  будущим,
Школой  для  вас  называется  жизнь.

Вручение цветов ветеранам. 

А  помимо  цветов и  аплодисментов мы  вам  подарим  омолаживающий  и   оздоравливающий   итальянский  народный   танец  «Тарантелла».
  С историей тарантеллы связано много легенд. Начиная с XV в. в течение двух столетий тарантелла считалась единственным средством излечения  от  укусом тарантула (название паука,) В связи с этим в XVI в. по Италии странствовали специальные оркестры, под игру которых танцевали  укушенные  пауком.  Думаю  таких  пауков   на  севере  нет,  а  пожелание  здоровья   лишним  не  бывает…
Музыкальный номер. «Тарантелла»

Вика.  Елена Николаевна,  а   школа  помнит  каждого  ученика?
Ведущий: Конечно,  школа   очень   привязана  ко  всем  своим  жителям… незримыми  нитями…  крепко-накрепко…однажды,  дав   путевку  в  жизнь своим  выпускникам,  школа  ВСЕГДА  незримо  с  каждым,  радуется  победам  и  сочувствует   поражениям…но  особенной  серебряной  нитью  в её школьном  сердце  проходит  память  о  тех,  кого   рядом  с ней уже  не  будет никогда, кто  оставив  свой  памятный  след в  истории  школы,  никогда  не  сможет  в неё  вернуться… ни  в  школьный  юбилей, ни  1 сентября, ни в день  учителя…за  5 лет,  отделяющих  нас  от   предыдущей юбилейной встречи. Ушли из жизни …
Презентация
Так  пусть  же в  светлый  и  радостный  праздник  юбилея  школы… в  сердце  каждого  из  нас, так же, как  и  в  сердце   нашей  школы, отзовется  светлой  памятью  минута  грусти… по  тем,  кого  с  нами  нет…
Вика.  А как  вы  думаете…  учителем  рождаются  или  становятся?
Вед.  Сложный    вопрос..  Есть  такая  притча. Когда  родился  новый  учитель, к  его  колыбели  спустились    феи.. И  сказала   первая  фея: «Ты   будешь  вечно  молод, потому что  рядом с  тобой  всегда  будут  дети».
И  сказала  вторая  фея: «Ты  будешь, красив мыслями  и  душой, потому что  нет  благороднее призвания  дарить  своё  сердце  детям». И сказала   3: «Ты  будешь, бессмертен, потому что  ты  продолжишь  свою  жизнь в  своих  учениках»
Вика:  Здорово!
Вед. Но  тут к  колыбели  спустилась  четвертая  фея, злая и  мрачным  голосом  проверещала: «Но ты  вечно  будешь  проверять  тетради, рабочий  день  твой  будет   8 часов…до  обеда  и 8  часов  после,  все  мысли твои  будут в  школе и только  о  школе  и  никогда  ты  не  успокоишься. Так что  выбирай,  пока  не  поздно!»
Поздно,  эта  фея  всегда  является  слишком  поздно, и  те  учителя, которые  решили  связать  свою  жизнь со  школой, с  детьми,  никогда  не  изменят  этой  прекрасной профессии….. 
И  благодаря  преданности  своему  делу  в нашей школьной  семье    такие  же  трудолюбивые,  творческие   ученики. . Представляем вашему вниманию результат творческого проекта учащихся 10 класса – фильм о школе.

Фильм.

Как  здорово  обучать  таких  способных, творческих  детей  создавших  этот  фильм. Но  ученики  бывают  разные,  некоторых  подталкивать   к   вершинам  знаний    нелегко….А  возглавлять  школу,  быть  её  лидером,  руководителем….ох,  как   не  просто.

 Но директора 95 школы со всеми трудностями  всегда  успешно справлялись. С чувством уважения и благодарности мы вспоминаем  их  имена …..(презентация с директорами).

А самый большой директорский стаж имеет …… нынешний руководитель нашего образовательного учреждения, возглавляющий школу в продолжение последних 27 лет, человек исключительной интеллигентности, образованности, терпения и трудолюбия.
И  прежде  мы   перейдём  к  теме  «Школа  95  сегодня»   ансамбль  «Дружба»  дарит всем   работникам  школы   зажигательный   танец  «Джаз»
Вед.  Я  приглашаю  к  микрофону   директора…
Слово директора.
Директор: (рассказывает  о   педагогических и   других  работниках, те  поднимаются  на  сцену и  остаются на  ней  до  конца)

Ведущая. Давайте  всей  большой  семьёй  исполним  песню  « Школьный   вальс» (видеозапись  с   текстом  на  экране)

Финал. 
Вед. Пусть  всё  то,  чем  живем  мы  в  школе
Не  пройдет,  не  исчезнет  как  дым.
И  останется   в  сердце  до  боли  знакомый
Уголок,  ставший  всем  нам  родным

Вика. Продолжение  следует,
Мы  снова в  пути.
Юбилей -  лишь  мгновение!
Сколько  их  впереди! (фейерверк)

----------

Geshka (07.11.2018), maxona12 (11.01.2017), zemavokal (02.10.2017), Елена Ромашова (28.03.2016), Инна Уманская (11.09.2017), Мэри Эл (23.09.2019)

----------


## Елена Ромашова

Спасибо всем за идеи!!!

----------


## Серпантин

Сценарный план юбилея школы. 60 лет

Блок «Юбилейный»
Пролог. Фанфары. Музыкальная композиция «Кто, если не мы».	
Звучат фанфары	Выходят ведущие

Фоном звучит лиричная музыка

Ведущий 1: Мгновенья счастья и волненья странного,
И детский смех, и труд учителей-
Все это, словно прожитое заново,
Слилось сегодня в слове «юбилей».

Ведущий 2: Неповторимость каждого мгновения
Лишь только школа в памяти хранит,
И вот сегодня- день ее рождения,
Что взрослых и детей объединит.

Ведущий 1:Мы приветствуем сегодня всех, кто празднует наш юбилей.

Спасибо, друзья, всем, кто собрался в этом зале!		

Выходят учащиеся, читают стихи (8 человек)

- Наша школа стала краше и светлей.
- Почему?
- У неё сегодня праздник, юбилей.
- И сегодня нашу школу не узнать!
- Почему?
- Потому что ей сегодня….
- Пять? Пятнадцать? Двадцать пять?
- И не тридцать, и не сорок. И давно не 50.
- Сколько ж школе? Как узнать?
- Мы не будем зря гадать!
- Потому что нашей школе,
- Нашей самой лучшей школе..
- Нашей самой, самой школе
- Ровно 60
- Много как для человека!
- А для школы наступает
- Время юности опять.
- Школа наша
Стала лучше, выше, краше!
- И моложе, и светлей
В свой прекрасный юбилей!
- И гостей её не счесть!
Им хвала, а школе честь!
- Спасибо всем, кто пришел нас поздравить
И школу нашу за дела прославить!
- Подарки школе подарить
- И пожелать ей долго жить		

Ведущий 1: Слово предоставляется директору школы Казаринову Алексею Леонидовичу

Директор произносит слова поздравления. 
Директор подает команду:
Равняйсь! Смирно! Знамя внести!		
_Вынос знамени	Ближе к левому краю сцены. Ставят знамя в стойку._

Ведущий 1: Звучит гимн Российской Федерации. Всем встать.		

Ведущий 2: 
Гостей у нас сегодня много-
Выпускников, коллег, друзей,
Коснуться школьного порога.
Взгрустнуть со школою своей.

Но гость особый есть у нас-
Он не ходил здесь в первый класс,
Но мы ему не безразличны,
И он нас поздравляет лично.

Слово предоставляется гостям из администрации города

Поет Зухильтжина Кристина	Песня «Кадетский марш» + рукопашный бой в исполнении младшей группы кадет.

Выходят ведущие	

Ведущий 1: 60 лет — большой срок. Сколько событий произошло за этот период! Что-то забылось, но многое осталось в нашей памяти и стало историей.

Все, о чем мы сейчас расскажем,
Все, как азбуку, знать должны.
Ведь история школы нашей -
Часть истории всей страны.	


Блок «История школы»

На экране фильм про историю школы			

Звучит музыка.
Ведущий 1: 
Дом – всего 2 этажа. Тополя у входа.
Много лет встречал детей в разную погоду.
То ли плакала капель, то ли вьюги пели –
Дом всего в 2 этажа открывал нам двери.

Ведущий 2:
С днём рожденья, милый дом, ты ещё не старый!
Хоть учились здесь давно наши папы, мамы!
Полный шумной детворы, ты не знаешь скуки!
Твой столетний юбилей встретят наши внуки.	

Вручение грамот	сотрудникам школы.

А мы встречаем учащихся 2 класса с Народным танцем	

Блок «Ветераны»

Ведущий 1:
Красной нитью достижений и трудовым подвигом вписали славные  страницы истории ветераны педагогического труда школы.		

(Фильм о ветеранах школы «Как молоды мы были»)	

Ведущий 2:
И в этот юбилейный день
Мы собрались, чтоб снова вспомнить
Тех, кто вошел в историю теперь
И кто трудом день нынешний напомнил.

Ведущий 1:
Номинацию «Золотой фонд» представляет выпускница  средней школы № 21 1992 года выпуска, учитель начальных классов - Магонина Людмила Евгеньевна	

Выходит Магонина Л.Е. и учащиеся мальчик и девочка + слайды

Диалог:
Девочка:
А кто такой ветеран?
Мальчик:
Новый толковый словарь русского языка дает нам такое определение этому слову: «ветеран»-старый опытный воин.
Учитель:
А ветеран педагогического труда – это человек, посвятивший себя полностью обучению и воспитанию детей, отдав детям свою трудовую жизнь. Эти люди гордятся своими учениками.
Девочка:
Ах, что сокрыто в слове «ветеран»!
и   сколько здесь почета и тепла!
Ведь лишь трудом почет людской был дан,
А в школе лучшие прошли года.
Мальчик:
Нет выше слова, чем учитель,
Прекрасней слова мир не знал.
Идей и творчества носитель,
Он жизни смысл и идеал.		

Учитель:
- Вы – наша гордость. Вы – те люди, которые создавали традиции образования города Нижний Тагил. Мы сохраняем ваш труд, все то, что вы вкладывали в становление традиций и развитие нашей школы. Идет перечисление ветеранов.

Вы -  мудрости клад,
Вы - фонд золотой,
Вы -  россыпь таланта
И горенья в очах…
Вы наши Атланты
И в делах, и в речах!
Вам спасибо за все!!!
И почет вам, и честь,
И спасибо за то,
Что вы были и есть! (все вместе)
Вручение подарков ветеранам	

Учитель:
Не вечна жизнь,
Не долог срок людской.
Уходят ветераны,
Мы благодарны им за честный труд,
Их знания и опыт не умрут.
Школа всегда помнит своих педагогов и чтит память ушедших.

Фильм об ушедших учителях

Ответное слово ветеранов

Ведущий 2:
В подарок нашим дорогим ветеранам группа малышей «Антарио» приготовила танец	

Ведущий 1:	
Приятно, что радость встречи разделят с нами и приглашенные гости. Мы уверены, что вы тоже не упустите счастливой возможности присоединиться к поздравлениям.
У нас в гостях: Глава администрации Ленинского района Мальцев Г. Г.	

Вручение грамот		

Блок «Кадетская юность»
За кулисами строится хор для исполнения гимна кадет

Сценка 
Входит кадет старший кадет., за ним первоклассник.

Малыш: - Ну возьми меня с собой! Я – кадет
Кадет: - Ты – рядовой!
Малыш: - Брат сказал мне:
Кадет:
«Не тужить! Подрастёшь - пойдёшь служить,
А сейчас пока играй. Ум и силу набирай»
Малыш: 
Я свои задачи знаю:
Папе с мамой помогаю.
Я в своей родной квартире, как на службе боевой:
Командир на командире - я один лишь рядовой.
Всем я должен подчиняться, по приказу одеваться,
По приказу умываться, рано заправлять кровать,
По приказу есть и спать.
Я в своей родной квартире
Как на службе боевой:
Командир на командире - я один здесь рядовой.

Занавес открывается	
Мы пока ещё школьники-дети,
И года мы не будем считать. (чтец 1)
Но сегодня с тобой мы – кадеты, 
Значит, шаг нужно твёрже держать. (чтец 2.)
Значит, надо крепить дисциплину, 
За поступки свои отвечать, 
И, как витязи в русских былинах, 
За Отчизну должны мы стоять. (чтец 3.)
Кадеты – это не игра, 
Встречай нас, юности пора. 
Пусть летит наш девиз сквозь года: (чтец 4.)
Дружба, верность навсегда! (Все вместе)

Ведущий 1:
Взяв всё лучшее из старины,
Веселятся, забыв про заботы,
Юность нашей великой страны,
Её гордость, её патриоты.

Ну, а если случится беда,
Позовёт вдруг на подвиг Отчизна,
Посвятить ей готовы всегда
Эти мальчики труд свой и жизни.

Ведущий 2:
Пусть сейчас это только игра,
Но в мужчин превратятся мальчишки,
Ведь все гении и мастера
Начинают со школы и с книжки.

Ведущий 1: На сцене сводный хор кадетской школы	 № 21.

Хор исполняет гимн кадет		

Выходят чтецы (мальчик и две девочки)
Девочка 1: Каждый год существования  кадетской школы был ознаменован важным событием или достижением кадет. 
Мальчик: Мы надеемся, что вехи развития истории кадетского движения  украсят своими традициями страницы истории школы. 
Девочка 2: И так мы начинаем кадетский марафон.

Важные события из истории кадетской школы:		

Девочка 2: Чему кадетство может научить?
Мальчик: Отваге и любви к своей Отчизне,
Как на земле себе друзей найти
И как без страха шествовать по жизни…
Девочка 2: Как людям сказку каждый день дарить,
Как стать добрей, сильнее и мудрее…
Чему кадетство может научить?
Вместе: Всему, что в этом мире смысл имеет.	

Блок «Представление социальных партнеров»		

Ведущий 1: За 13 лет существования кадетской школы сложились традиции и крепкая дружба с теми людьми, которые служат примером для кадет, образцом чести и достоинства, защитников Отечества, людей которые свято берегут нашу свободу и обеспечивают закон и порядок  в городе и стране.

Ведущий 2: Мы рады, что сегодня они пришли поддержать нас и мы приглашаем на сцену
- директора Муниципального нижнетагильского музея памяти воинов, погибших в локальных войнах планеты
Арефьева Р. Л.;
- Корякова  Э В. полковника полиции, Командира Отряда мобильного особого назначения ГУВД по Свердловской области 
- Председателя Совета ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны Ленинского района Комарова А. К.;
- Председателя нижнетагильского  отделения Российского союза ветеранов Афганистана  Банникова А. В.;
- Начальника  отряда спасателей  полковника внутренней службы  Полевщикова О. А.		

Ведущий 2: Для вручения благодарственных писем нашим соцпартнерам на сцену приглашается директор школы

Блок «Выпускники»

Ведущий 1:
	На наш праздник собрались выпускники разных лет. Невозможно перечислить всех, рассказать о тех  уголках, куда забросила их судьба. Не счесть и профессий, которыми овладели наши выпускники. Это  строители, военные, врачи, инженеры, работники и МЧС и МВД, конечно же,  учителя. Школа по праву гордится своими выпускниками.

Ведущий 2:		
	А сейчас начинаем перекличку выпускников. Будьте внимательны. Просим выпускников 1950-ых годов подняться с кресел. Громкие  апплодисменты.
Выпускники 1960-ых годов,  1970-ых годов,  1980-ых годов, 1990-ых годов, 2000-ых годов и т.д.
Мы всегда рады встрече с вами!	

Выходят на сцену чтецы:
Школа! Как много для детского мира
В слове коротеньком заключено.
Школа! Ты важному нас научила,
Так же как папу и маму давно. (Мальчик 1)

Первый портфель и первый звонок,
Первый учитель и первый урок,
Первая дружба, ревность, любовь
В школьных стенах повторяется вновь. (Девочка)

Всех педагогов мы любим и ценим.
И благодарны им тысячу раз,
Что из сырого незрелого теста
Трудом и заботой лепите нас. (Мальчик 2).

Чтоб гармоничными взрослыми стали,
Честно по жизни этой прошли.
Много хорошего сделали сами,
И планы свои до конца довели. (Девочка.)

В школе взрослеем, становимся лучше,
Тело и ум тренируем мы весь.
Сердце свое раскрываем и чувства,
Внутренний мир совершенствуем здесь. (Мальчик 2.)

Блок «Учителя»

Ведущий 2:
Кадетская школа. Какая она?
Ведущий 1:
Здесь много улыбающихся лиц,  значит - счастливая.
Ведущий 2:
Здесь всегда рады своим выпускникам,  значит - гостеприимная.
Ведущий 1:
Здесь  готовы помочь каждому ученику, значит-добрая.
Ведущий 2:
Сюда бывшие ученики приводят своих детей и внуков, значит - любимая.
Ведущий 1:
В ней постоянный педагогический коллектив,  значит – терпеливая.
Вместе: Вот такая она, наша школа!		

Выходят 2 педагога и читают стихотворение. Озвученные персонажи появляются на сцене и выстраивают большой полукруг
1 чтец:  Вот дом,
В котором уютно всем.
2 чтец:  А это – директор
И мудрый, и строгий,
Который ведёт нас по верной дороге,
Храня от различных невзгод и проблем
Дом, в котором уютно всем.
2 чтец:  Вот завучи наши –
В тревогах, в заботе.
В учебной, а также внеклассной работе.
У них не найти недочётов, пробелов:
Директору помощь и словом, и делом.
2 чтец:  А это, друзья, познакомьтесь, - учитель
Истории, Физики, если хотите,
Физруки, математики,
Технолог, биолог.
А вот – литераторы,
Это – психолог,
Учителя Английского, ОБЖ и пения
(Имеют все ангельское терпение).
1 чтец: Владея предметом,
Методикой ловко,
Вбивают науки в ребячьи головки.
И педагоги дополнительного образования
Уделяют учащимся много внимания.
2 чтец:  Вот –
Школы начальной дружный отряд
Любовью они окружили ребят:
Они и за маму,
Они и за папу!
Для деток своих –
Хоть к чудовищу в лапы!
1 чтец:  А вот –
Озабоченно смотрит завхоз.
Везёт он школьный хозяйственный воз,
Подвластны ему сторожа и технички,
Справляются с делом они на «Отлично».
2 чтец: Вот - зав. производством, работники кухни,
Которые к нашим наукам не глухи,
и чтоб мы на страже стояли науки,
накормят нас вкусно работники кухни!
1 чтец:  А вот наконец-то и наши ребята –
Семья живёт дружно, духовно богато.
Несчастных у нас не отыщете лиц.
"Всё лучшее – детям!" - таков наш девиз!
2 чтец: Творим, сочиняем, танцуем, поём,
Театр посещаем, в походы идём.
У нас и взаправду талантов не счесть:
Всех рангов уже победители есть!
1 чтец:  Успехами каждый гордится учитель.
                Побед у нас много, кого не спросите.
2 чтец:  Гордится успехами деток завхоз;
Везёт он школьный хозяйственный воз.

1 чтец:  О детях и завучи наши в заботе,
В учебной, а также внеклассной работе.
2 чтец:  А также директор и мудрый, и строгий,
Который ведёт нас по верной дороге,
Храня от различных невзгод и проблем…

Учителя по строчке читают стихотворение:
Коллектив наш трудится с энтузиазмом, творчески.
Информатика, экология,
Психология, социология.
Исключительно с целью реабилитации
В жизнь нашу входят инновации.
В вопросах детской адаптации
Недопустима профанация.
И, выстрадав аккредитацию,
Вступила школа в аттестацию!
Теперь мы каждый педсовет
Готовим через интернет...
Пути научного познанья
Все в центре нашего вниманья,
С учетом тонких мотиваций
(При дефиците ассигнаций).
Есть, правда, парочка проколов,
Но это не для протокола...
Директор в каждый мониторинг
Ведет анализ, как историк.
И даже муха, без сомненья,
Не ускользнет из поля зренья.	


Ведущий 2:
Пусть все то, чем живем мы в школе
Не пройдет, не исчезнет как дым.
И останется в сердце до боли знакомый
Уголок, ставший всем нам родным.

Ведущий 1:
И запомнится радость и горе,
Наши чувства, тревоги, дела
Пожелаем друг другу успехов
И любви, и добра, и тепла.	

Заключительная песня в исполнении выпускника школы	

Ведущий 1:
На этом наш сегодняшний концерт окончен, но вечер продолжается
Сейчас мы предлагаем вам вспомнить прошлое и увидеть настоящее, посетить подготовленную для вас выставку, а так же потанцевать.

----------

Geshka (07.11.2018), Мэри Эл (23.09.2019)

----------


## proshka

Мой проект праздника, посвященного 40-летию школы:  
                           «По ступеням 40 сентябрей» 
Вся наша Жизнь состоит из Ступеней... 
Думаю, что количество этих Ступеней разное... 
У каждого Свое... 
У кого-  то Меньше, у кого -  то Больше... 
Зависит от самого Человека…
Его Желаний,
          Фантазии, 
                     Цели, наконец...  
У каждого из нас слово «ступени» вызывает свой ассоциативный образ. 
это - «ступени образования», 
это - «ступени роста», 
это - «ступени мастерства», 
это - «исторические ступени развития»
это -  ступени пьедестала почёта
это - школьная лестница, по ступенькам которой ты ходил и бегал не один год и по перилам которой, ты скатывался.
   Именно эти ассоциативные понятия пройдут сквозной линией сценарного сюжета, где главным действующим лицом станет 
                                Школьная лестница.
 У каждого человека есть своя внутренняя лесенка, на которой мы знаем каждую ступеньку.  Как, оказалось, и у Школы тоже…

И, какие же разные они, эти ступени! 
На этом празднике, мы, как школяры, перепрыгивая через ступеньки, побежим по исторической лестнице.
Ничего не упустим, никого не забудем. 
И взгрустнём и посмеёмся, 
                                  и споём и поиграем, 
                                                                и про сюрпризы не забудем…
Один из них, например  – торт «Лестница в небо», на ступенях которой 40 свечей, а на верхушке торта - знак бесконечности.

    На экране  проекция лестницы, картинки с изображением которой, будут меняться, принимая различные образы, соответствующие блокам сценария.

  Возле сцены, на авансцене, возле экрана ступени.
На них можно присесть, на них могут встать выпускники разных поколений,  на них, какой – то школьный предмет, нечаянно кем - то оброненный, а вот кем, гости должны догадаться сами.
На этих ступенях зажгутся огоньки памяти… 
А на самом верху загорится огонёк - путеводная звёздочка для новых поколений выпускников.
Каждая Ступень - это Новое Испытание... 
Сделать Шаг к Будущему всегда трудно…
Но, это Твои Ступени... Твои Личные... 
Ещё  никем Не Тронутые...
Это обращение к каждому из гостей, в биографию которых навсегда записана школа № ____. 

Программа предстоящего праздника должна начаться задолго до официальной назначенной даты проведения юбилейного мероприятия.
  Анонсы праздничных мероприятий школы освещаются в СМИ, в социальных сетях, приглашениях  и т.п.
  В рамках Проекта   могут стартовать АКЦИИ  
- «Мой первый школьный фотоальбом» (выставка-коллаж в одной из рекреаций школы).
- «Погода в доме» (где под одним зонтом собираются семьи, имеющие отношение к этой школе.)
- Фото - конкурс « Аллея нашего выпуска» (какой выпуск соберёт наибольшее количество одноклассников и сфотографируется на школьной аллее, привязывая ленточки к кроне деревьев)И т.д.
   Главные события, конечно же, начнутся 1-го сентября. На торжественной линейке могут встретиться те, кто 40 лет назад принимал участие в строительстве и сдаче в эксплуатацию здания школы, кто 40 лет назад пришёл в первый класс, выпускники разных лет, ветераны школы и т.п.
   Торжественная линейка сама по себе должна быть необычной. 
Юбилейная всё-таки.… 
Кроме традиционных «гимн – стихи - приветственные речи», должны быть и сюрпризы и что-то запоминающееся. 
  Таким  моментом может стать выход Выпускника, который нёс на плече первоклассницу в 1974г. А вдруг они встретятся на этой линейке, и он сможет её посадить на плечо? А может они вдвоём с выпускником этого года пронесут первоклассницу?..
  Для выпуска 2014-2015года, это последний школьный сентябрь. Пусть подготовят какое-нибудь о-очень оригинальное выступление, из серии «Чтобы запомнили!» 
  Ростовые куклы, аниматоры в роли сказочных персонажей украсят праздник и возьмут на себя обязанности по воплощению сюрпризных моментов, например вынос «бутафорского огромного торта – сюрприза» и т.п.
  А может это будет Дед Мороз, который поздравит всех с Новым учебным 41-м годом и подарит ящик мороженого.  И т.п.
 С этого дня должна быть задействована Школьная лестница ( заранее оформленная), на которой сфотографируются несколько поколений выпускников. И под гром аплодисментов пусть  желающие прокатиться по школьным перилам!
     В этот же день выпускники разных лет могут принять участие в акциях, написанных выше. 
   День рождения гимназии - это не только праздник для учителей и гостей, в первую очередь это праздник для всех детей. 
  Пусть с этого момента в школе начнутся  Уроки истории. 
Не нравоучительные, а интересные, увлекательные, весёлые  игровые уроки например под кодовым названием «Школьный  сундук». 
Это: 
- « Уморительная викторина» с беготнёй «по станциям», в финале которой, участники найдут котелок с печёной картошкой или ведро компота;
- «Тайное становится явным» поисковая игра по биографиям любимых учителей; 
- «Кнопка» - школьные розыгрыши всех лет;
- Игровая «Большая перемена», с разучиванием игр  советского детства и конкурсом на самое оригинальное художественное изображение на асфальте   игры « Классики»;
- Музыкальная гостиная «Угадай мелодию» по школьным песням;
- Дискотека  «Танцевальная площадка» с показом моды прошлых лет и разучиванием танцев-ретро;
 - В  какой-то из дней можно посвятить понятию «шефство» . Кто над кем возьмёт шефство? 1-«А» над 10-м «А» или наоборот? А может 7-е классы над столовой? А может каждый класс над своей учительницей?  Дайте разгуляться фантазии… Будет интересно, заодно дети узнают что - же такое шефство.. 
- Конкурс на лучшую кричалку, девиз, речёвку .
- А может в один из дней сходить в поход? С гитарой и костром, состязанием на лучшее оформление стола для пикника, осеннего букета, в играх спортивной и творческой направленности. Или сделать «ремейк» во дворе школы?   И т.д.
  И, может быть после участия в этих мероприятиях, захочется возобновить некоторые школьные традиции.  
  Дети должны стать непосредственными участниками в подготовке официального мероприятия: 
-Оформление фото - коллажей,  и фото - зоны для памятных фотографий, например фото-домик или  стилизованное зеркало, на фоне которого можно сделать селфи;
- Оформление своего класса и зоны возле него;
- Пусть классы приготовят в подарок школе поделки, которые впоследствии станут частью экспозиции для школьного музея или останутся в классе для будущих поколений. Что это будет? Символ школы? Оберег школы? «Домовой», он же «Школярёнок» или талисман этого класса?   
- Участие во встрече гостей праздника. Они могут быть в костюмах  необычного формата или загримированные под живые скульптуры. Это могут быть «Леди-буфет» с традиционными блюдами  школьной столовой и, конечно - же компот и булочка…
- Участие в праздничном мероприятии в качестве ведущих, исполнителей творческих номеров, ассистентами и т.п.
 	А самое главное, в дни подготовки и проведения праздника, учителя и их ученики объединяются в едином порыве объяснения любви своей школе! 
                             И у всех хорошее настроение!

----------

areshek (11.04.2016), Geshka (07.11.2018), Oksana2526 (10.10.2017), Елена Ромашова (28.03.2016), Инна Уманская (11.09.2017), ИриSHка (19.08.2016), Кoshka-мр-р (06.08.2016), Леди N (24.05.2016), Я&нина (30.06.2016)

----------


## Елена Ромашова

Песня под музыку "Замыкая круг"
1.Этот день мы долго ждали,
Мы о нем давно мечтали,
Наконец- то он для нас настал.
Сердце бьется, словно птица,
Стали мокрыми ресницы,
Юбилей сегодня нас собрал

2. В нашей школе мы как дома,
Все до боли нам знакомо:
От входных дверей до чердака.
В ней поддержку ощущаем,
Дружим, учимся, мечтаем
 В переливах школьного звонка

Школьный юбилей,           
Ты для нас и всех друзей,
Кому школа - дом родной на много-много лет.                 
Он теплом согрет, охраняет нас от бед,
 Мы должны его беречь для всех счастливых встреч         


3.Пережив десятилетья,
 Даже годы лихолетья,
 Школа продолжала снова жить.
Первоклашек несмышленых, 
Старшеклашек одаренных
Знанием умела наградить

Школьный юбилей,           
Ты для нас и всех друзей,
Кому школа - дом родной на много-много лет.                 
Он теплом согрет, охраняет нас от бед,
 Мы должны его беречь для всех счастливых встреч

4.Этот праздник настоящий 
И веселый, и щемящий
Вспомним с вами мы еще не раз.
Завтра взрослые и дети
В школе, лучшей всех на свете,
Соберутся и войдут в свой класс

Вновь её наполнит радость,
Малышей сметливых шалость,
Горделивый вид  выпускников.
Педагогов многогранность
И, пожалуй, гениальность
Звёздочек и ярких огоньков.


Школьный юбилей,           
Ты для нас и всех друзей,
Кому школа - дом родной на много-много лет.                 
Он теплом согрет, охраняет нас от бед,
Мы должны его беречь для всех счастливых встреч

----------


## Елена Ромашова

И ещё одна переделка песни В. Гогунского и Миланы "Здравствуй, школа"

Здравствуй, школа!
Я скучала
Ну давай все начнем сначала
Какие у тебя печали?
Какие мысли?
По коридорам, в пустоте
Мои слова зависли

Сажусь за свою парту
И сразу станет
Теплее, от воспоминаний
Между нами
И то, что не забуду
Я обещаю
Четверка наша,
Я возвращаюсь!

Я возвращаюсь в школу нашу.
Двери открой свои скорей!
Стали с годами старше
И чуть-чуть мудрей.
Я возвращаюсь в школу смело,
Исписанные парты детворой.
Как дороги мне эти стены
Где летим с тобой
На крыльях к новым вершинам.

Родная школа! 
Любовью ты согрета
Где пережили много слов
И много сюжетов.
Не позабыть тебя, даешь ты знанья
дарю сегодня
слова признания.
И все мои учителя
Уже родными стали
Это магия души
И чудо ожидания
И то, что не забуду
Я обещаю
Здравствуй школа
Я возвращаюсь
Я возвращаюсь в школу нашу
Двери открой свои скорей
Стали с годами старше
И чуть-чуть мудрей
Я возвращаюсь в школу смело
Исписанные парты детворой
Как дороги мне эти стены
Где летим с тобой
На крыльях к воспоминаниям

----------

